# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Mein Mann ist gestorben

## Briele

Liebe Leser,

Obwohl ich hier selten geschrieben habe, so gut wie keine Kontakte hatte, ist es mir jetzt doch ein Bedürfnis ein letztes Mal zu schreiben, mich für alles zu bedanken was ich hier an Hilfe erfahren durfte.

Mein lieber Mann Werner ist am 23. Mai verstorben. Im Januar war er 81 Jahre alt geworden. Die letzten 10 Tage verbrachte er in der Palliativen Abteilung des UKE Hamburg und mir war, als arbeiten dort keine Menschen, sondern Engel. Daheim ging es trotz Unterstützung einer ambulanten palliativ-care Einrichtung einfach nicht mehr. Er hat nie genug Medikamente eingenommen, war getrieben von der Sorge sie könnten am Ende nicht reichen und diese Angst konnte ihm nichts und niemand nehmen. Neben der Krebserkrankung war er ja geplagt von einem ausgeprägten restless-leg Syndrom, was er manchmal als die schrecklichere Krankheit empfand. 

Über die Wochen, vielleicht sogar Monate, hatte er mich mehr und mehr als seine Gegnerin empfunden, die seine Ängste nicht verstand, die nie Ruhe gab mit den Medikamenten. Und ich konnte keine Ruhe geben, bei dem Elend, das ich dauernd sah und erlebte. Neben all meinen Ängsten und Sorgen war es mir ein ganz großer Kummer, dass ich, wenn es so weitergeht, mir dann nur mehr wünschen würde, dass alles bald ein Ende hat.

Eine Schwester der ambulanten palliativ-care Einrichtung übernahm dann die Initiative, fragte ihn ob er in ein Hospiz möchte und er meinte, er würde lieber daheim bleiben, sähe aber ein, dass es nicht mehr geht. Ich verhielt mich passiv, sagte nicht ja, sagte nicht nein, war wie paralysiert vor Entsetzen. Es ging dann schnell. Hospizplatz war keiner frei, doch bereits für den kommenden Tag einer im UKE. 

Es ist dann unmittelbar darauf, praktisch von einer Minute auf die andere etwas passiert, was ich nicht für möglich gehalten hätte, wofür ich unsagbar glücklich und dankbar bin: wir konnten augenblicklich wieder so zueinander sein, wie wir es immer waren - liebevoll, zärtlich, zugewandt.

Nachdem die Nächte zuvor ohne Rast und Ruh waren, war es in der letzten Nacht daheim noch anstrengender für uns beide, dass am Morgen der schreckliche Abschiedsschmerz von der Wohnung in den Hintergrund trat. Wir waren fix und fertig und warteten nur mehr auf den Rettungswagen.
Es würde zu weit führen über die Einrichtung der Palliativ-Abteilung des UKE zu schreiben. Ich kann nur sagen, es war für uns die beste Entscheidung und - so kritisch ich bin - es gibt nichts was ich zu bemängeln hätte. 

Man hat mit ihm die Medikamentation besprochen, ihn gefragt ob er mit den Vorschlägen einverstanden ist, und er akzeptierte alles. So konnte die schreckliche Unruhe eingedämmt werden, er war nahezu schmerzfrei, auch seine Panikattacken verbunden mit Luftnot konnten behoben werden.
Man hatte auch mich immer im Blick, das tat gut.

Ich war täglich viele Stunden bei ihm. Letzten Samstag dachte ich er würde sterben und blieb die Nacht bei ihm. Dann gab es drei Tage, in denen ich mir gut vorstellen konnte, dass er noch einige Monate leben wird. Wir waren in zwei Hamburger Hospizeinrichtungen angemeldet. 
Doch Mittwoch Morgen rief mich die Ärztin an, er sei kaum ansprechbar, völlig desorientiert und ich möge kommen. 

Ich saß dann 27 Stunden neben ihm. Er konnte nicht mehr sprechen, hat aber durch Hand- und Kopfbewegungen signalisiert, dass er versteht. Zweimal hat er mir gezeigt, dass er mich umarmen will. 

Nach den vielen Stunden hat man mir mehrfach gesagt, ich müsse jetzt einfach heimgehen und ein paar Stunden schlafen und ich wollte nicht gehen, konnte aber auch nicht mehr da sitzen. Sie versprachen mir ständig nach ihm zu sehen und ich fuhr heim. Ich hatte zweieinhalb Stunden geschlafen, neben mir war das Handy, das Festnetztelefon und ich habe beide nicht läuten gehört als man mich vom Krankenhaus angerufen hatte.  Die Schwester sagte mir dann, sie war bei ihm gewesen als sie sah, dass es nun zu Ende gehen wird. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt rief sie nicht an, weil klar war, ich würde den Weg nicht schaffen, nicht einmal wenn ich nur im Krankenhauspark gewesen wäre. Er war im Schlaf gestorben, zu einem Zeitpunkt als ich auch geschlafen hatte.

Man hat mir dutzendfach erklärt, dass Menschen oft sterben wenn der Angehörige weg ist, aber ich kann es mir noch nicht verzeihen.

Meine Lieben hier, ich möchte Euch aber auch sagen, dass es nach der Diagnose noch eine ganz lange Zeit gut gehen kann. Mein Mann erhielt die Diagnose 1997, bei der Operation stellte sich heraus, dass der Krebs bereits aus der Kapsel ausgetreten war. Er hatte bis 2005 eine völlig beschwerdefreie Zeit. Als 2005 das Rezidiv, anschließend die Knochenmetastasen festgestellt wurden, war er dennoch bis 2011 nahezu ohne Schmerzen. Ich schreibe dies, weil es doch auch Mut macht, dass man durchaus die Chance hat noch viele Jahre gut zu leben.

Dieses Forum habe ich 2005 kennengelernt, es war das Jahr, in dem ich das erste Mal einen Computer hatte. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre hunderte Beiträge, Information kopiert und in einer Datei gespeichert, mir gedacht, vielleicht brauchen wir das einmal. Es gab viele Beiträge, die habe ich gar nicht verstanden, da fehlen mir einfach die Voraussetzungen.
Aber wenn ich eine Frage stellte, habe ich immer sofort Antworten erhalten und dafür bedanke ich mich noch einmal ganz herzlich. Es war für mich stets ein beruhigender Gedanke hier eine Anlaufstelle zu haben.

Nun muß ich ohne meinen Mann weiterleben. Er war der liebenswürdigste, warmherzigste, freundlichste, großzügigste Mensch den ich je kannte. Einen Tag bevor er starb, sagte er zu einer Schwester, dass er sich große Sorgen um mich macht, weil ich nun ganz alleine bin, in Hamburg niemanden habe und ob man sich auch nach seinem Tod noch ein wenig um mich kümmern würde.

Nehmt mir diesen wahnsinnig langen Beitrag bitte nicht übel.
Ich wünsche Euch - den Kranken, den Angehörigen alles Liebe, alles Gute.

Briele

----------


## RalfDm

Nein Briele, niemand hier wird Dir diesen Beitrag übel nehmen, im Gegenteil.

Leider schon oft haben sich Ehefrauen, Söhne oder Töchter hier zum letzten Mal gemeldet um den Tod der Person mitzuteilen, um die es bei ihrer Anmeldung zu diesem Forum gegangen war, und jedesmal musste ich schlucken und tief durchatmen. Auch wenn das Leben unweigerlich und unvermeidlich auf den Tod zuläuft  für den Einen früher, für den Anderen später , so ist es doch jedesmal bedrückend, wenn es wieder einmal so weit ist. Darum möchte ich Dir mein tiefes Mitgefühl aussprechen und dir für die  bevorstehende, sicher schwierige Zeit Kraft und Mut wünschen.

Diesen Deinen wahrscheinlich letzten Beitrag möchte ich  wie schon einige andere ähnliche  vor dem Vergessenwerden bewahren und ihn dieser Sammlung im Forumextrakt hinzufügen. Wenn Du dies nicht wünscht, dann sende mir bitte eine kurze PN; ich werde noch eine Weile mit dem Übernehmen warten.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Briele
Eben noch haben wir uns über Cannabis und Dronabinol unterhalten und nun dies.
Es ist immer zu früh, und doch dürfte das Leiden nicht länger hingezogen werden.
Mein Beileid zum Verlust deines Mannes, der sich bis zuletzt um Dich gesorgt hatte.





> ... wofür ich unsagbar glücklich und dankbar bin: 
> wir konnten  augenblicklich wieder so zueinander sein, wie wir es immer waren -  liebevoll, zärtlich, zugewandt.


Danke für Deinen Bericht.
Solche Sätze trösten und beruhigen angesichts der eigenen unsicheren Zukunft.


Hvielemi

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Mein herzliches Beileid, Briele.

Dein letzter Beitrag war sehr berührend.

Alles Gute für Deine Zukunft!

Tedham Porterhouse

----------


## Helena

Auch von mir mein wirklich tief empfundenes Beileid. Auch mich hat sehr berührt was du geschrieben hast. Vielen Dank, dass du es geschrieben hast.

Ich wünsche dir für diese schwere Zeit viel Kraft.

Alles Liebe 

Helena

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

hab Dank fuer Deinen ergreifenden Bericht. Dir gilt mein herzliches Beileid. Ich wuensche Dir viel Kraft fuer Dein zukuenftiges Leben ohne Werner. 

Herzliche Grüße aus meinem Urlaubsort in Bulgarien.

*You will never walk alone*

----------


## priceless68

"... Er war der liebenswürdigste, warmherzigste, freundlichste, großzügigste Mensch den ich je kannte."

Und du mit Sicherheit eine Partnerin, wie sie sich viele wünschen würden.


Liebe Briele,

mein herzliches Beileid. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die Zukunft.


Harti

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Briele!

  Auch ich möchte Dir für diesen außergewöhnlichen und berührenden Beitrag danken. 
  Er zeugt von einer erfüllten Lebensgemeinschaft und einer hohen Sensibilität, was den Abschied zusätzlich erschwert. 

  Dass Du es schaffst, trotzdem anderen Betroffenen noch Mut zu machen, spricht für Stärke und Güte; diese Eigenschaften sollten Dir behilflich sein, die kommende schwere Zeit zu bewältigen.

  Dies wünscht Dir herzlichst
  Helmut.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Briele,
was bist Du für eine großartige Frau! Und Dein lieber Mann hat Dich nachhause gehen lassen, so daß Du ihn lebend verlassen hast. 
Im Hospiz war er in Sicherheit.
Und in Dir bewahrst Du ihn Dein ganzes Leben.

Winfried

----------


## Briele

DANKE an alle!

@ Lieber RalfDm, Dein Angebot meinen Beitrag in einem Sammelthread aufzunehmen nehme ich gerne und mit Dank an. Alles was meinen Mann betrifft scheint mir jetzt  aufbewahrenswürdig und so auch meine Worte über ihn. 

Liebe/lieber
@Hvielemi
@Tedham Porterhouse
@Helena
@Harald 1933
@priceless68
@Helmut(i)
@W. Rellok
sowie die, die mir eine pN sandten

Ich danke Euch ganz herzlich für die lieben, tröstenden Worte. Wahrscheinlich könnt Ihr gar nicht ahnen wie ich mich darüber freue, wie gut mir Eure Anteilnahme tut.

Meine guten Wünsche begleiten Euch und Eure Lieben.
Liebe Grüße von Briele

----------


## muehli_01

Liebe Briele

Zuerst einmal so schön wie dundich um deinen Mann gekümmert hast,dein Bericht ging mir so nah ,es muss so Menschen geben wie dich,die selbstlos sind.
In der heutigen zeit leider viel zu selten.
Mein respekt.
Ich wünsche dir dass du nach und nach zur ruhe kommst,ich weiss es dauert,
Nicht traurig sein dass er nicht mehr da ist,dankbar für diezeit die man miteinander verbringen durfte.
Pass auf dich auf.
Herzliche grüsse

Gabi

----------


## Briele

@Liebe Gabi,
Es hat mich doch wieder hierher gezogen und ich möchte mich für Deine lieben Zeilen bedanken, Dir ebenfalls alles Gute wünschen!

@all
Mittlerweile sind fast zwei Monate vergangen, in denen ich mich körperlich ziemlich erholt habe. Mir scheint, dass ich die zum Teil wieder erlangte Energie und Kraft nun verstärkt in die Trauer stecke. Das Zusammenspiel von Körper, Geist und Seele ist schon interessant. Als der Körper nicht mehr konnte, da hatte die Seele zurück gesteckt; mein Geist hatte nach Werners Tod  sofort die volle Tragweite aufgenommen, aber dies ist noch keineswegs in alle Schichten meiner Seele eingedrungen.

Seit einer Woche bin ich in meiner österreichischen Heimat und es geht mir hier schlechter als in Hamburg, ich bin innerlich heimatlos.  Ich habe nun kapiert, dass jeder Ort, jede Lebenssituation, halt alles, irgendwie neu erlebt, durchlebt werden will. Einerseits ist er schon immer dort wo ich hinkomme, andrerseits bin ich immer ohne ihn. Soll ich wieder zurück fahren, soll ich hierbleiben, wohin könnte ich gehen, es ist egal, die Sehnsucht nach ihm wird immer ein wenig schneller sein als ich.

Ich bin nicht allein, aber ich bin nun zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben ein alleinstehender Mensch und fühle mich verlassen, bin mir selber auf eine seltsame Art fremd. Es stimmt: wenn die Eltern sterben, bricht die Vergangenheit weg, wenn der Partner stirbt, die Gegenwart und wenn ein Kind stirbt, ist es die Zukunft die verloren geht. Ich habe keine “Rolle” mehr, wer will ich sein, wie will ich leben. Und so kreisen meine Gedanken, hinzu kommt eine gehörige Portion Selbstmitleid.
Nun weiß ich ja, das einzige was hilft, ist der Faktor Zeit und vermutlich kann ich mich auf “Jahre” einrichten, aber das ist schon in Ordnung. Das ist dann einfach der Preis für das Gute in der Vergangenheit.

Ich wünsche Euch von Herzen alles Gute!
Liebe Grüße von der Briele

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele,


ich kann Deine Situation gut nachvollziehen. Gib' Dir Zeit. Die 2 Monate seit dem Tod Deines Mannes sind nichts. Bei mir sind es 3 Jahre her, daß innerhalb von 3 Wochen erst meine Mutter, und dann mein Bruder (der auch mein bester Freund war) gestorben sind, und wenn ich das schreibe, kann ich es kaum glauben - gefühlt ist das vielleicht 3 Monate her. Das mit der Trauer wird nicht wirklich weniger, man lernt im Laufe der Zeit nur, damit besser umzugehen.


Selbstmitleid hat ja allgemein kein so gutes Ansehen. Sei da großzügig mit Dir selbst. Erstens steht Dir das zu, zweitestens wird es nicht so schlimm sein, wenn Du darüber reflektieren kannst, drittens wird *das* abnehmen.


Bist Du ganz oder vorübergehend weggezogen? Ich denke - gut so. Einerseits nimmt man ja eh' alles mit, andererseits fand ich eine örtliche Veränderung hilfreich. Laß' Dir Zeit, erlaube Dir ein bißchen Egoismus, und nimm' alles mit was Dir gut tut, alles, und sei es noch so klein oder vorübergehend.


Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Briele,




> Seit einer Woche bin ich in meiner österreichischen Heimat und es geht mir hier schlechter als in Hamburg, ich bin innerlich heimatlos. Ich habe nun kapiert, dass jeder Ort, jede Lebenssituation, halt alles, irgendwie neu erlebt, durchlebt werden will. Einerseits ist er schon immer dort wo ich hinkomme, andrerseits bin ich immer ohne ihn. Soll ich wieder zurück fahren, soll ich hierbleiben, wohin könnte ich gehen, es ist egal.


...dies hier kann keine professionelle Hilfe ersetzen - die brauchst du möglicherweise. 

Aber bedenke, alles was du bisher mit deinem verstorbenen Mann in deiner Heimat - so ganz weit weg von Hamburg - immer erlebt hast, war im Zwiegespräch mit ihm erlebt. Und nun begegnest du alten Bekannten, die verunsichert nicht adäquat reagieren. Wir kennen das immer wieder: Freunde und Bekannte wissen oftmals nicht, wie sie im Krankheits- oder Todesfall sich verhalten sollen. Orte und Plätze, an denen du mit deinem Mann schöne, erinnerungswürdige Erlebnisse hattest, sind nunmehr ohne Echo...

Ich kann dich, wie andere im Forum, nur trösten und auf die Zeit hinweisen, die du vielleicht füllen kannst mit Tagebuch, gezieltem  Lesen...

Ich wünsche Dir Kraft!

Winfried

----------


## Briele

Ich bedanke mich spät für Eure Beiträge

@Lieber Rastaman
Es tut mir leid, dass Du innerhalb von drei Wochen Mutter und Bruder verloren hast. Das muß herzzerreißend sein. Vielleicht ist Trauer nicht steigerbar, der Verlust, die Sehnsucht, sind es ganz bestimmt. Du fandest einen Ortswechsel hilfreich? Jetzt bin ich für den Sommer in meiner Heimat, fahre im Herbst zurück nach Hamburg und werde dann weitersehen. Vermutlich ist es wirklich egal wo ich bin, muß mich selbst ja überall hin mitnehmen und Werner ist nirgends. 
Ich weiß - der Schmerz, das Weh, wird mit der Zeit nachlassen, die Sehnsucht wird bleiben und wenn schon alles verloren geht, ist es fast eine Beruhigung, wenn wenigstens dies eine Konstante bleibt.
Hab Dank! Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche an Dich.

@Lieber W.Rellok, lieber Winfried,
auch Dir herzlichen Dank für Deine Zeilen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich professionelle Hilfe benötige. In der Tat hilft mir das Schreiben, und ich habe im letzten Jahr Tagebuch geführt, schreibe jetzt viele Briefe. Manchmal tut es gut mich meiner Trauer hinzugeben, manchmal ist ein flotter Spaziergang das richtige und dann wieder etwas anderes. Ich habe großes Glück Menschen um mich zu haben,  die mit liebevoller Geduld und Anteilnahme meine immer gleichen Geschichten anhören. Da bin ich sehr dankbar.

@all
Es gibt in diesem Forum kein Hinterbliebenen-Forum, vermutlich besteht auch kein Bedarf. Als ich Eure lieben Antworten erhielt habe ich mich gefreut, mir aber auch gedacht, ob das jetzt richtig ist, dass mich Männer trösten, die selbst von der Krankheit betroffen sind, ob ich mit meinen Texten am Ende Angst mache. 

Ich bin  auf der anderen Seite angelangt und mein Mann eben auch. Hätte ich vorher etwas wissen sollen, gibt es etwas, was ich jetzt vor Euch hinlegen könnte, den Männern die erkrankt sind, den Frauen die Angst um sie haben? Darüber denke ich seit einiger Zeit nach. Aber ich habe keine Checkliste, jeder Mensch, jede Beziehung ist anders und am Ende hätte es immer mehr sein können: mehr Liebe, mehr Zuwendung, vielleicht mehr Freude, was auch immer. Man hat nicht genug gesagt, gefragt und das gilt für beide. 

Es sind dann auch die kleinen Dinge, die einen plagen. Meinem Mann war die Musik sehr wichtig. Monate vor seinem Tod habe ich ihn gebeten die Schallplatten auf die Seite zu geben, die ihm besonders am Herzen liegen. Das hat er getan, es waren vielleicht 40-60 Stück, ich habe sie gesehen. Nach seinem Tod wollte ich sie in einen Schrank geben, da war der Stapel weg, er hatte sie wohl wieder eingeordnet. Vielleicht war es ihm nicht mehr wichtig gewesen.

Ich hätte so gerne einen Brief von ihm an mich gefunden. Er wusste, dass es mir viel bedeutet hätte, weil ich oft von meiner Enttäuschung sprach, von meiner Mama keinen gefunden zu haben. Mit ihr hatte ich tausende Briefe ausgetauscht. Als sie sehr plötzlich krank wurde, meinte sie am Tag vor ihrer Operation, du brauchst nicht zu suchen, es gibt keinen Brief an dich, den ich vorgeschrieben habe. Wir haben dann öfter über das Thema gesprochen und als sie fast drei Jahre später starb, war auch keiner da.

Wahrscheinlich kann niemand, auch kein Erkrankter, so leben als wäre morgen sein letzter Tag. Das geht nicht. Fragt man mich heute was ich tun würde, wenn ich noch eine Woche Lebenszeit hätte, dann wäre meine Antwort ich würde Briefe, Briefe, Briefe schreiben. Aber meistens kriegt man das in seiner letzten Lebenswoche nicht mehr hin und vorher tut man es nicht. Es käme mir seltsam, eigentlich unmöglich vor, heute letzte Briefe zu schreiben. 

Und so stehe ich am Ende dieses langen Textes praktisch mit leeren Händen da.

Macht es gut - meine besten Wünsche begleiten Euch.
Briele

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Briele!

Ich bin tief beeindruckt von Deinen Worten.

Dies gilt zunächst der Tatsache, dass Du in Deinem tiefen Schmerz noch darüber nachdenkst, ob Du anderen Betroffenen bzw. deren Angehörigen durch Deine Texte Angst machen könntest.

Es gilt in hohem Maß auch der Fähigkeit, Deine Empfindungen eindrucksvoll und feinsinnig zu beschreiben. 

Schreiben setzt Denken voraus, über die Verarbeitung von Schmerz und Trauer zu schreiben, erfordert intensive Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Psyche. Dabei noch an die Bedürfnisse Anderer zu denken zeugt von Stärke und hoher Sensibilität,.

Du stehst keinesfalls mit leeren Händen da, sondern Du zeigst mit Deinen Schilderungen in hervorragender Weise einen Weg, mit Lebenskrisen umzugehen.

In einem sachlich geprägten Forum wie diesem kann dies ein äußerst wertvolles Beispiel sein und dazu anregen, seelischen Belastungen nachzuspüren, statt sie zu verdrängen und darüber zu sprechen oder zu berichten. 

Für "starke" Männer könnte es Erleichterung bringen, für das Forum Bereicherung sein.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Zitat Briele:
"..
Vermutlich ist es wirklich egal wo ich bin, muß mich selbst ja überall hin mitnehmen und *Werner ist nirgends.*
.."

Nein, liebe Briele, Dein Werner ist näher bei Dir als Du denkst!

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!!

Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## Briele

Herzlichen Dank für die lieben Antworten, sowie für die p.N.s, die Buchvorschläge

Lieber @Helmut(i)
Man kann nur jedem Kranken und Angehörigen wünschen, dass er irgend etwas findet, was Trost und Erleichterung bringt. Bei mir ist es das „Wort“. Ich brauche Menschen die mir zuhören, Bücher zu dem Thema und es tut mir gut darüber zu schreiben. 
Unlängst, in bitteren Nachtstunden, habe ich mein Tagebuch gelesen, das ich im Sommer 2012 begonnen hatte. Es war seltsam. Befragt, wie das letzte Jahr so war, hätte ich gesagt es hat wohl herbe Zeiten gegeben, aber alles in allem ging es ganz gut. Und nun, beim Lesen meiner doch ziemlich regelmäßigen  Eintragungen, war es so, als sei das letzte Jahr durchgängig sehr schwer gewesen. 

Ist die Erinnerung in ein mildes Licht getaucht, rede ich mir das letzte Jahr besser als es war, oder habe ich nur dann in das Tagebuch geschrieben, wenn ich ein Ventil gebraucht habe? Das frage ich mich und weiß es gibt keine Antwort, wobei es ja auch nicht wichtig ist. In einem bin ich sicher: Werner hat auch im letzten Jahr gerne gelebt.

Momentan ist so ziemlich jedes Thema ambivalent, irgendwie schwanke ich von einer Meinung zur anderen, alles ist richtig, nichts stimmt und so kenne ich mich gar nicht. Das hat mir 

Lieber @Tedham Porterhouse
unter anderem Deine Aussage …“dein Werner ist näher bei dir als du denkst“….. klar gemacht. Ich selbst habe in einem meiner ersten Beiträge hier geschrieben wie umfangen ich mich von ihm fühle, wie ich alles Gute was ich erfahre ihm zuschreibe. Das gilt nach wie vor. Zugleich gibt es ein Gefühl des Entsetzens, dass ich ihn nie mehr sehen, hören, spüren werde, er für immer weg ist und ich mir das andere vielleicht nur konstruiere.
__________________________________________________

Ich wünsche mir so oft um vieles gescheiter zu sein oder ein bißchen blöder, ich stelle mir vor, dann wäre das Leben einfacher weil es bessere Antworten gäbe, bzw. erst gar keine Fragen. Nun ist es wie es ist und ich plage mich mit Fragen und Zweifeln herum auf die mir in Wirklichkeit keine Antwort so richtig genügt. In mir ist so etwas wie kindliche Hoffnung, dass es nach dem Tod etwas gibt, wobei das „Nichts“ ja auch nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Variante wäre.
Jetzt sind es bald drei Monate dass Werner tot ist. In Hamburg (Wohnung) habe ich recht viel geseufzt, das war mir aufgefallen. Hier (allein in einem Haus) klage ich manchmal laut. Jetzt nicht so laut wie ein Klageweib, aber ich erschrecke dann doch. Irgendwie ist da ein Bedürfnis, aber es fehlt die Erlaubnis.

Vor einer Woche wäre der 100ste Geburtstag meines Papas gewesen. Ich bin trotz brüllender Hitze (allerdings in aller Herrgottsfrüh) in die Kleinstadt gefahren, in der er lange gelebt hat und ich auch in meiner Kindheit. Ich habe eine fast zweistündige „Gedächtniswanderung“ durch die Stadt gemacht, vorbei an allen Häusern und Plätzen, die eine Bedeutung in seinem Leben hatten. Es war schön und als ich wieder heimfuhr dachte ich mir, das einzige was wir für unsere Toten tun können, ist ihrer zu gedenken.

Unlängst sagte ich zu einer Freundin, abgesehen davon, dass ich plötzlich ein alleinstehender Mensch bin, interessiert es nun keinen mehr wirklich wo ich bin, wohin ich gehe, was ich tu. „Sei froh“…. meinte sie. Ich war darüber nicht erstaunt, es war ein weiteres Beispiel, dass auch diese Sache zwei Seiten hat. 

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
von der Briele

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Liebe Briele, du schreibst: 

"Vor einer Woche wäre der 100ste Geburtstag meines Papas gewesen. Ich bin  trotz brüllender Hitze (allerdings in aller Herrgottsfrüh) in die  Kleinstadt gefahren, in der er lange gelebt hat und ich auch in meiner  Kindheit. Ich habe eine fast zweistündige Gedächtniswanderung durch  die Stadt gemacht, *vorbei an allen Häusern und Plätzen, die eine  Bedeutung in seinem Leben hatten*. Es war schön und als ich wieder  heimfuhr dachte ich mir, das einzige was wir für unsere Toten tun  können, ist ihrer zu gedenken."

Da gibt es einen John Lennon-Song, der zu dieser Thematik passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Das Lied heißt:

IN MY LIFE (Rubber Soul)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_UEyZhzlI

There are places I remember 
All my life, though some have changed 
Some forever not for better 
Some have gone and some remain 
All these places have their moments 
With lovers and friends I still can recall 
Some are dead and some are living 
In my life I've loved them all


Gruss :Blinzeln:  & Alles Gute für die Zukunft!

((°J°))

----------


## Briele

Hallo, hier bin ich wieder

Es zieht mich hierher und ich habe nachgedacht warum ich lieber hier schreibe als in meinem „Tagebuch“. Hier lesen dann ein paar Menschen und für ein paar Sekunden registrieren sie, dass es einmal einen Werner gab um den nun eine Briele trauert. 
Ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck, dass es ganz schön schnell geht und ein Mensch nicht unbedingt vergessen ist, aber kaum mehr über ihn gesprochen wird.

Lieber@Tedham Porterhouse, danke für den Text. Die Beatles waren „in meiner Zeit“, ich hatte den Text aber nicht mehr im Kopf und es tat gut ihn wieder zu lesen, auch das Lied zu hören. Hab Dank!

Ich bin jetzt überhaupt mehr bei der Musik aus früheren Jahren, spiele Platten die ich lange nicht mehr gehört habe. Es ist ja ein sensibles Gebiet, man muß da ein bißchen aufpassen. Nach Mamas Tod habe ich jahrelang keine Opern gesehen oder gehört, das waren Töne die auf das innigste mit ihr verbunden waren. Es war unglaublich wie ein einziger Ton ganze Gefühlskaskaden in Bewegung bringen konnte, meistens schmerzhaftester Art. Und nun, nach Werners Tod, mag ich jetzt einmal nicht die Musik wählen, die ihm viel bedeutete, d.h. die klassische Musik.

Und so bin ich bei der Musik die ich früher mochte: Roaring sixties, französische Chansons und immer wieder den Canto General. Ich kann es hier hillernd laut spielen, störe keinen und diese Musik schwingt keine traurigen Saiten in mir an, es ist eine Musik aus meinen heilen Jahren.
Aber ich möchte mir die andere Musik wieder zurück erobern, sie mir ermöglichen.

In den letzten Tagen war ich für eine kurze Reise mit zwei Freundinnen unterwegs. Es sind zwei unaufgeregte Frauen, wir sind ein gutes Reiseteam und alles war angenehm. Aber gestern war Donnerstag, Werners Sterbetag, drei Monate ist es jetzt her und um die Mittagszeit habe ich dann auf dem Rücksitz im Auto ganz lange leise vor mich hingeweint. Nichts und niemand kann mich dann trösten. Meine Freundin erzählte mir, dass ihre Mutter an einem Samstag gestorben war und ihre vierjährige Tochter ein halbes Jahr an jedem Samstag stundenlang weinte. 

Daheim angekommen machte ich weiter, stand vor den Bildern meiner Eltern, meinem Werner und weinte “alle tot, alle tot, alle tot”. Schön langsam habe ich den Eindruck es bekommt mir am besten einfach an einem Ort zu bleiben, den Tag in einer gewissen Monotonie zu durchleben. 
Aber etwas in mir sträubt sich dagegen. Ich will mich fordern, herausfordern, stellen, Dinge ausprobieren. Wie alles ist auch dies ambivalent. Ich freue mich im Herbst wieder in Hamburg zu sein, ich fürchte mich davor. 

Es gibt Dinge, die beginne ich erst jetzt zu verstehen. Es war mir immer völlig unverständlich wie ein schon älterer Mensch sich nach dem Tod des Partners schnell wieder neu an einen anderen bindet. Dies werde ich nicht wollen, aber ich sehe nun Gründe warum es mancher wünscht. Zum Beispiel, dass sich wer freut, dass man heimkommt. Bitte sagt nicht, dafür kann man auch einen Hund haben.

Ich habe im Forum bittere Beiträge einer Tochter gelesen, die über Ärzte und Pflegepersonal klagt. Da bin ich dann wieder schrecklich froh, dass wir so viel Glück hatten. So wie es Zeiten gibt, in denen ich finde, dass wenn es schon sein musste, es in fast jeder Beziehung gut ging. 

Aber dann gibt es auch das Gegenteil. Ich frage mich warum und woran er letzten Endes gestorben ist und wollte doch keine Obduktion, war erleichtert, dass dies nicht sein musste. Habe ich etwas verabsäumt. Und so drehe ich mich im Kreis.

Zum Schluß noch etwas skurril Witziges, Werner hätte sich darüber kaputt gelacht:
In Österreich darf man die Urne in der Wohnung aufbewahren, es war aber recht kompliziert und langwierig sie von Hamburg hierher zu bekommen. Schließlich mußte ich ein Formular unterzeichnen, in dem ich um die “Bewilligung ansuche, die Leichenasche von W. in einer Sonderbestattungsanlage im Wohnhaus Nr…. zu bestatten” Beizulegen ist ein Foto von dem abschließbaren Schrank, der Vitrine in der die Urne ist, sowie eine Beschreibung in welchem Raum im Haus.
Als ich das auf dem Gemeindeamt erledigte wurde ich gefragt ob die Sonderbestattungsanlage nur für W. ist. ???? Ich wurde gefragt ob auch für mich ….. und als ich meinte es fiele mir nun schwer ein Foto meiner eigenen Urne beizubringen, erntete ich nur verständnisloses Kopfschütteln. 

Liebe Grüße und macht es gut.
Briele

----------


## Briele

Gedanken einer Witwe

Gestern waren meine traurigen Nachbarinnen bei mir, der Mann und Papa ist vor ein paar Wochen gestorben. Er hatte Krebs, die Diagnose war vor einem halben Jahr, er war noch nicht 60. Die Töchter sind um die zwanzig, ich mag sie sehr. Seit sie schreiben gelernt haben, korrespondieren wir regelmäßig, ich nehme an das kommt heutzutage eher selten vor.
Als ich Mitte Juli hier her kam, zeichnete sich das Ende schon ab. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich im ersten Moment innerlich zurück gezuckt, war mir nicht sicher ob ich ihnen beistehen kann und will. Aber sie suchten meine Nähe und meinten kein Mensch würde sie so gut verstehen wie ich. Ich weiß, was uns derzeit verbindet ist die Trauer. Wir können gemeinsam weinen,  einfach nur beieinander sitzen und schweigen, brauchen nichts erklären. 

Nicht zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben mache ich die Erfahrung, dass es auch einem selbst in jeder Lebenslage etwas bringt, wenn man anderen beisteht. Von Hamburg hierher gekommen wollte ich eigentlich nur meine Wunden lecken, nun kam es anders.

Die drei Frauen trauern, ich trauere, vieles ist ähnlich: die Selbstvorwürfe, Versäumnisse, das Entsetzen des nie mehr wieder, nie mehr wieder, der schmerzhafte Verlust, die Sehnsucht, die Angst, den Ton der Stimme zu verlieren. Aber ein großer Unterschied ist natürlich das Alter. Das von Werner und mir, das der drei Frauen. Bei mir fällt das Hadern weg, es gibt keinen Anlass dazu.
Dazu kommen bei ihnen die Sorgen des Alltags.

Warum träume ich nicht mehr? Mein ganzes Leben habe ich mich an jedem Morgen an die Träume erinnert, es waren richtige Geschichten mit einem Anfang und einem Ende. Ich habe sie nie interpretiert, wozu auch, aber sie haben mich (meistens) erfreut und es war einfach schön wenn mich meine Eltern im Traum besuchten. Seit Werners Tod, aus, Schluß,
vorbei. Vor ein paar Tagen wache ich allerdings von einem auf, in dem es keine Bilder, sondern Geräusche und einen Gedanken gab. Ich hörte Werner würgen und dachte mir, das kann doch jetzt nicht sein. Das war alles. Vielleicht sind meine Träume ja schrecklich und es ist eine Gnade, wenn ich am Morgen nichts von ihnen weiß.

Unlängst rief mich ein Mitbewohner des Hauses in Hamburg an und fragte, ob ich mich auf Hamburg freue. Ich sagte, es sei halb, halb. Halb freu ich mich, halb hab ich Angst, es sei ja keiner da. Da meinte er, mein Mann sei nicht da, sonst alle. Still dachte ich, wenn Werner nicht da ist..
Aber später kam ich mir wie eine undankbare Kröte vor. Es ist ja wahr, es sind außer Werner noch alle da und nicht nur das, sie denken an mich. 

Ich mag Sonntage nicht, hab sie nie gemocht und keine wirkliche Erklärung dafür. Jetzt setzt sich an diesen Tagen meine Trauer, meine Sehnsucht, mein Gefühl der Verlassenheit dick und fett obendrauf. Ich komme mir besonders alleine vor. So alt kann ich gar nicht werden, um diesem Kummer mit Vernunft zu begegnen.

Nach dem Tod meiner Eltern hatte ich mir angewöhnt ganz bewusst Bilder im Kopf abzurufen z.B. Mama, wie ich ihr die Haare eindrehe, ihren Haaransatz im Nacken, der immer dunkel blieb, die Narbe an ihrer Schläfe, ihre sommersprossigen Arme, wie sie die Unterlippe einzieht wenn sie eine heikle Arbeit macht. Es ist wie ein Abrufen von Vokabeln. Vielleicht würde ich ohnehin nichts vergessen, vielleicht halte ich mit dieser Übung die Erinnerung frisch. So werde ich es bei meinem Mann auch machen. 

Es ist wie es ist.

Dazu Erich Fried:
.Nicht nichts ohne dich,
aber nicht dasselbe.
Nicht nichts 
ohne dich,
aber vielleicht weniger.
Vielleicht nicht nichts ohne dich,
Aber nicht mehr viel.

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Briele

irrtümlich zweimal abgesandt

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Liebe Briele,
du schreibst noch besser wie Reinardo, der hat´s schon drauf, aber Du setzt noch einen zu :Blinzeln: 

Schreib doch ein Buch über Dein Leben und Du hast eine "sinnstiftende Aufgabe" und veröffentlichen kannst Du es im i-net als e-book, cheerz

Einen schönen Restsonntag wünscht
T.P.
Es gab mal eine Andrea hier im Forum, deren junger Michael in Köln an heftigem PK gestorben ist, die konnte auch schreiben und wie..

----------


## Briele

Lieber Tedham Porterhouse,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Wenn es niemanden stört, dann schreibe ich lieber hier weiter. Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, daß zu viele Menschen ein Buch über ihr Leben schreiben, die es nicht so wirklich drauf haben. Und wirklich drauf habe ich es auch nicht. Trotzdem danke für das Kompliment.
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
von der Briele

----------


## Briele

...... und wieder ein Sonntag .....

Wenn ich sagen muß mein Mann ist verstorben, oder, Werner ist tot dann erschrecke ich nicht nur, es kommt mir irgendwie ungehörig vor, ich denke mir, so etwas sollte ich nicht sagen, das gehört sich nicht.

Mitte Oktober treffe ich mich mit einer von mir sehr geschätzten älteren Dame in Hamburg, da bin ich dann schon fast zwei Wochen wieder dort. Heute schrieb sie, sie hoffe, dass dann auch meine Seele angekommen sei, denn nach einer indianischen Weisheit reise diese langsamer als der Körper. Ich habe darüber nachgedacht und ihr geschrieben, dass ich eher ein Stück davon in Hamburg gelassen habe und nun hoffe, es bei meiner Wiederkehr vorzufinden. 

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt manchmal nicht mit letzten Dingen, aber mit den vorletzten. Krame viel herum, verschenke, entsorge Dinge, ordne Papiere, lege Mappen an, informiere meinen Bruder. 

Auch bei diesem Thema denke ich dann viel an Werner. Jahrelang habe ich ihn immer wieder gebeten seinen Schreibtisch durchzusehen, alles zu ordnen. Das habe ich getan wenn es ihm gut ging und auch gesagt, dass ich ihn nicht darauf ansprechen möchte wenn er schlecht beisammen ist. 
So ungefähr eineinhalb Jahre vor seinem Tod hat er damit begonnen. Das waren oft traurige und berührende Momente. Als er die Briefe seiner verstorbenen Frau vernichtete, die Schublade in der verschiedene Todesanzeigen waren leerte, die ungute Testamentsgeschichte aufs Neue durchlas, alles Mögliche. Schließlich sahen wir gemeinsam Fotoalben durch. Fast alle Abgebildeten waren tot. Und dann legte er eben diese von mir erbetene Mappe an, in der dann ordentlich alles war was ich benötigte.

Nun mache ich es für meine Person.
Meinen Schmuck habe ich in Schächtelchen gegeben und dazu geschrieben wer ihn bekommen soll. Weil ich schon dabei war, wollte ich gleich beim Wohnungsinventar weitermachen, habe mich dann aber eingebremst Zettelchen anzubringen, denn eigentlich will ich jetzt auch nicht wie in einem Auktionshaus leben.

Ich habe einen Papierschredder gekauft. Nein, Werners Briefe sind heilig. In Hamburg gäbe es auch meine an ihn, ich könnte die Korrespondenz zusammenfügen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen sie zu lesen. Es gibt jedoch viele hunderte Briefe von Menschen in meinem Leben, die mir wichtig waren, wichtig sind. In den letzten Jahren denke ich immer wieder darüber nach ob ich diese Briefe nicht besser vernichte. Andere alleinstehende Menschen raten mir dazu. Bis jetzt habe ich jedoch nur alte Versicherungspapiere geschreddert.

Es gibt ein paar neue Fotos von mir. Traurige Augen, waidwunder Blick, nach innen gewandt, ein verletzter Zug um den Mund, eine Haltung als würde ich gleich den nächsten Schlag erwarten. 

Wo bist du mein Liebster, siehst du mich, hörst du mich, spürst du mich?
Briele

----------


## Mafred

...............die Antwort ..nein.....aber der Glaube dran das es sein könne steckt in jedem von uns....
Gruß von mir

----------


## Briele

In den letzten Wochen misslingen mir immer wieder Dinge, dazu kommen stets neue Aufregungen, Ärgernisse, Behördendinge, die ich schon längst abgeschlossen glaubte, beginnen aufs Neue.  Vermutlich war das ja immer so in meinem Leben, es ist einfach ein stetes Hin und Her, Auf und Ab. Aber nun stecke ich solche Dinge schlechter weg, irgendwie vertrage ich nichts Zusätzliches, das Leben fragt jedoch nicht danach.

Doch jetzt ist etwas passiert was mich wirklich trifft. Ich habe ein Dokument versehentlich gelöscht, es muß in den letzten Wochen geschehen sein, es ist das Tagebuch, das ich im letzten Jahr bis zu Werners Tod führte. Gestern, am späten Abend habe ich es bemerkt und bin dann stundenlang vor dem Laptop gesessen, habe gesucht, gesucht. Es ist wohl passiert als ich in letzter Zeit Dateien und Dokumente auf einen neuen Stick speicherte und so manches löschte.

Ich neige nicht dazu Geschehnisse übersinnlich zu deuten, ich versuche dann eher einen Punkt zu finden wo ein positiver (oder auch negativer) Aspekt sein könnte. Aber jetzt empfinde ich  ein Gefühl von Verlust, dazu schrecklichen Ärger über meine Blödheit.

Im Sommer habe ich das gesamte Tagebuch einmal durchgelesen. Das Tagebuch war von August 2012 bis Mai 2013 meine Klagemauer gewesen. Meine Gedanken, Gefühle, mein Kummer, meine Sorgen, der Zustand, all dies war beschrieben. Und auch mein zeitweises Unverständnis, mein Gefühl nicht mehr zu können, ungerecht behandelt zu werden, Streitereien, meine Ängste vor der Zukunft, das manchmal auftretende Gefühl von Zorn, mein schlechtes Gewissen darüber - eben auch all dies! Als ich die Texte wieder las, war ich vor  überrascht. Anscheinend hatte ich Manches bereits ausgeblendet.

Und nun ist alles weg. Nicht im Kopf, aber ich kann nicht mehr darauf zurückgreifen und werde mehr und mehr vergessen. Nicht nur einmal hatte ich geschrieben, es wird dir bestimmt einmal leid tun auch aufzuschreiben was nicht so lieb und gut ist (d.h. ich). Und einmal - beim Lesen vor ein paar Wochen erschien es mir nachträglich kindisch, trotzig - schrieb ich, es sei schon richtig auch aufzuschreiben was nicht gut ist, was mir schwer fällt, es könnte dann bei der Trauer vielleicht hilfreich sein.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch einige Zeit daran herumkauen. Jedoch gibt es  einen ganz kleinen, noch dünnen Gedanken in mir, dass es vielleicht auch gut ist, bzw. der Verlust nicht so groß ist und diese Klagemauer ja nicht weiter bestehen muß, man sie ohnehin einreissen hätte können.  Dieses letzte schwere Jahr ist vorbei, für ihn, für mich, da muss nicht jeder Gedanke daran aufbewahrt werden. Aber leid tut es mir trotzdem diese Erinnerungen nicht mehr zu haben.

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

_"Gut, ich werde verdammt sein
Hier kommt wieder dein Geist
Aber das ist nicht unüblich
Weil Vollmond ist
Und du wirst anrufen
Und nun sitz' ich hier
Die Hand am Telefon
Höre eine Stimme von der ich weis
Dass sie ein paar Lichtjahre entfernt ist
Mir geht's immer schlechter_
_
Wenn ich mich an deine Augen erinnere
Sie waren blauer als Rotkehlcheneier
Meine Poesie wäre lausig sagtest du
Von wo aus rufst du an?
Von einer Bude im mittleren Westen.
10 Jahre ist es nun her
Ich kaufte dir Manschettenknöpfe
Und auch du brachtest mir etwas_
_
Wir beide wissen was Erinnerungen bringen können
Sie bringen Diamanten und Rost
..."
_
Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust

----------


## RalfDm

> Und nun ist alles weg.


Hallo Briele,

das muss nicht sein. Einfach gelöschte (z. B. mithilfe der "Entf"-Taste) Dateien finden sich im Papierkorb wieder, nur mit "Shift + Entf" sind sie dort nicht mehr zu finden. Sie sind aber immer noch auf der Festplatte vorhanden und lassen sich mit geeigneter Software auffinden und wiederherstellen, wenn der entsprechende Speicherplatz auf der FP noch nicht durch neuere Dateien überschrieben ist. Hier findest Du eine kostenlose Wiederherstellungs-Software.

Ralf

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele,

wenn Du mit der von Ralf genannten Wiederherstellungssoftware nicht weiter kommst, dann gibt es Firmen, die sich auf die Datenrettung spezialisiert haben. Die stellen teilweise Daten von verbrannten Computern wieder her.

Du solltest den Computer möglicht wenig benutzen, i.S. von Dateien (auch Downloads) speichern, Lesen im Internet dürfte nicht schaden, da der Speicherort, an dem die Datei nach wie vor liegt, nur nach dem Löschen nicht mehr in der Verzeichnisliste angezeigt wird, nicht überschrieben werden sollte.

Mich würde es tierisch ärgern, so eine Datei zu verlieren. Überinterpretiere das aber nicht - meistens ist ein Mißgeschick kein Wink des Schicksals, sondern einfach nur ein Mißgeschick.

Die o.g. Spezialfirmen sind für Dein Problem wahrscheinlich eine Nummer zu groß und teuer. In jedem besseren Computerladen solltest Du einen willigen Helfer finden, der gegen kleines Geld Dein Problem löst (versehentlich gelöschte Dateien sind mit die häufigsten Fehler - passiert auch nicht nur Laien).

Alles Gute

----------


## Briele

Guten Tag,

@LowRoad, ganz herzlichen Dank für diesen Text! Die letzte Zeile. Erinnerungen bringen Diamanten und Rost . habe ich gleich an jemanden weiter geleitet, der gerade eine Autobiographie schreibt. Es ist so akkurat auf den Punkt gebracht. Man kann wirklich selten nur das eine bekommen.

@RalfDm, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Mein Dank geht auch an User 
@H. der mir eine p.n. geschickt hat, ebenfalls mit einem Link.
Meine Kenntnisse sind bescheidenst, ich habe den download abgebrochen, als ich aufgefordert wurde, google Chrom zu installieren, was ja vielleicht ganz harmlos ist, aber ich weiß es eben nicht.

Daher werde ich
@Rastaman, mir Hilfe suchen wenn ich wieder in Hamburg bin. Da muß ich mich ein bißchen umhören, umsehen, ich kenne ja nur Saturn und dort wird wohl keiner Zeit für mich haben.  In den nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich ohnehin ohne Internetanschluß, Du schreibst ich soll nicht viel machen. Wie ist es mit Emails, ich schreibe viele, kannst Du mir dazu bitte etwas sagen?
Da hast Du wohl recht, man soll solche Dinge nicht überinterpretieren. 
Aber bevor ich dieser Sache dauernd hinterher plärre, murmle ich mir lieber beruhigend zu, dass ich es eh nicht mehr wirklich brauche. Aber vielleicht bekomme ich es ja wieder. Danke für die Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

einige Deiner letzten Beiträge haben mich ergriffen. Unlängst fielen mir wieder etliche Zitate eines großen Dichters mehr zufällig in die Hände. Es handelt sich um Rabindranath Tagore, über dessen Leben und Wirken *hier* berichtet wird. 

Ich möchte Dir im Andenken an Deinen verstorbenen Mann die nachfolgenden Worte dieses außergewöhnlichen Menschen widmen:

*"Ich träume und der geliebte Mensch ist mir nahe, ich erwache und bin allein, leer ist meine Welt, unergründlich die Tiefe, die ihn verschlang, aber die Liebe und Wärme  vergangener Tage weht zu mir herüber, fast wie ein Trost"*

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Septemberblues in Wien
 In meinem Bergdorf mochte Werner nicht sein, aber Wien hatte er gerne. Die  Stadt an sich, Kunst, Kultur und vor allem das an allen Ecken sicht- und  erlebbare Skurrile. Er wusste viel über österreichische Literatur, schade, daß man das Wissen eines Menschen nicht konservieren kann (könnte man zum Teil, ich weiß), das habe ich bereits bei meinem Papa bedauert. Wir haben uns in Wien kennen gelernt, wir waren oft  gemeinsam dort, es gibt viele Erinnerungen.

 Ich weiß nicht mehr wann wir das letzte Mal gemeinsam hier waren, vor fünf,  vor sechs, Jahren? Erkannten nicht, dass es das letzte Mal  war, das weiß man fast nie und es ist gut so, es wäre nicht auszuhalten. 

 Von einer Sache wussten wir beide, dies ist nun das letzte Mal. Wir haben  nicht darüber gesprochen, es hat uns beiden so weh getan, dass man nicht noch  darüber hätte reden können: Im letzten Jahr, als Werner nicht mehr so häufig das  Haus verließ, hat er mir oft nach gewunken und wir mußten manchmal darüber  lächeln es nun auch zu tun, obwohl wir das früher bei anderen ein bißchen  seltsam fanden. Es ging dann ja so schnell mit der Entscheidung in die  Palliative Abteilung zu gehen. Am späten Nachmittag war klar, dass es am  nächsten Tag geschehen wird. Ich ging noch schnell eine Kleinigkeit einkaufen  und er winkte mir nach. Ich dachte ich breche auf der Straße zusammen und so wie  ich weinte, wusste ich, dass er oben weint. 

 Wenn ich in den letzten Jahren alleine in Wien war wollte Werner dass ich die  Orte aufsuche die ihm wichtig sind, in jenen Restaurants esse, die er mochte und  ihm dann berichte. Ich habe mich meistens wie ein renitentes Kind verweigert.  Und nun pilgere ich überall hin, mache Gedenkessen in wienerischen Küchen. Mein  Gott.
 Ich habe mich mit einer jüngeren Frau getroffen, die sich in einen ältern  Mann verliebt hat. Sie wollte von mir wissen ob ich es wieder tun würde, also  aus heutiger Sicht mit gemachter Erfahrung. Nein, habe ich gesagt, ich würde es  nicht mehr tun und dann lange gelabert wobei es eigentlich immer wieder darauf  raus kam, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eben gering sei gemeinsam alt zu werden  und recht groß, dass man dann selbst im Alter alleine sei. Beim Nachhauseweg  dachte ich, meine Güte was hast du denn da zusammen geschwafelt und daheim  angekommen habe ich sie gleich angerufen und gesagt - alles zurück, was du von  mir gehört hast. Ich würde mich mit Werner immer und immer wieder zusammentun, eben mit Werner.  Er und meine Mama waren das Beste was mir im Leben passiert ist.

 Von Erich Fried:
 Es ist Unsinn
 sagt die Vernunft.
 Es ist was es ist
 sagt die Liebe.
 Es ist Unglück
 sagt die Berechnung.
 Es ist nichts als Schmerz
 sagt die Angst.
 Es ist aussichtslos
 sagt die Einsicht.
 Es ist was es ist,
 sagt die Liebe.
 Es ist lächerlich
 sagt er Stolz.
 Es ist leichtsinnig
 sagt die Vorsicht.
 Es ist unmöglich
 sagt die Erfahrung
 Es ist was es ist
 Sagt die Liebe.

__________________________________________________  __

Lieber Harald 1933
herzlichen Dank für Deine Worte an mich, sowie für den Spruch von Tagore, den ich schätze. Weißt du, es ist ja so, daß ich bei dem Text jeden Gedanken bejahe, so empfinden kann, es richtig finde. Aber dann ist es wieder als hätte ich dergleichen nie gehört, nie gelesen, nie gedacht, ich empfinde dann solche Gedanken als Larifari, reine Augenauswischerei. Das passiert, wenn wieder das blanke Entsetzen hochkommt daß er nicht mehr lebt, ich abgrundtief verzweifelt bin, ihn so schmerzhaft vermisse, nicht weiß wohin mit meiner Sehnsucht, mich verlassen fühle. Aber wenn mich etwas tröstet, dann wirklich das Gute und Schöne der Vergangenheit. Der Spruch ist echt gut!

Es ist alles ganz schön schwer, man hat nicht gelernt damit umzugehen und ich weiß ja, das einzige was mir helfen wird ist der Faktor Zeit und wahrscheinlich Arbeit. Wie heißt es? ...."vor der Meditation Holzhacken, nach der Meditation Holzhacken".....

Hab Dank und alles Gute für Dich.

__________________________________________________  ____

Liebe Mafred,
mit Verspätung bedanke ich mich für Deine Zeilen. Ich war erst ein wenig irritiert, dachte, nun antwortest Du mir mit einem NEIN auf die Frage, die ich ja an Werner gerichtet hatte. Wo immer er ist, sein mag, nicht ist, bzw. in das Nichts. 
Aber das kann ja nicht sein. Wenn ich nun auch nicht weiß worauf sich Dein "nein" bezieht, so danke ich Dir auf jeden Fall für Deine Grüße.

__________________________________________________  ____

Liebe Grüße von Briele, die aus einem lauten, verrauchten Internetcafe in Wien schreibt und den Text nun nicht mehr auf Fehler durchliest, sondern schleunigst das Weite sucht.

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Briele,




> Es ist was es ist
>  Sagt die Liebe.



Deine Trauererfahrung kann für andere Trost sein. Das Winken beim Verlassen des Hauses - so haben wir als Kinder uns auch verabschiedet. Bis es uncool wurde. Aber nicht für alle... 

Ich freue mich darüber, wie in diesem Forum neben der ergiebigen Fachdiskussion
immer wieder menschliche Züge aufblitzen. Und frei über urmenschliche Nöte gesprochen wird. 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Kraft.

Winfried

----------


## Briele

Septemberblues in Wien II

ich kann es selbst kaum glauben, aber ich war gestern am Grab von Thomas Bernhard, den Werner so mochte, von dem er alles gelesen hat und an dessen Grab er zweimal war, was ich merkwürdig fand. Er konnte sich unglaublich für etwas oder jemand begeistern, das hat mir meistens gefallen, mir ist es nicht gegeben. Beim Rückweg beschloss ich, die restliche Zeit in Wien ist dann nur für mich.

Seit vielen Jahren, genau seit Mamas Tod, habe ich von Zeit zu Zeit nächtliche Herzrhythmusstörungen und Panikattacken. Ich stufe sie als leicht ein, empfinde sie aber ziemlich unangenehm. Ja, ich war x-mal beim Kardiologen. Wenn ich bei meinem Mann war, dann habe ich ein bißchen herum gejammert und irgendwann gingen sie weg. Einmal, in einer schrecklich heißen Sommernacht in Hamburg wurde es nicht besser, da hat er mir Verse von Ringelnatz vorgelesen. Wenn ich nicht bei ihm war, und da erinnere ich eine fürchterliche Nacht in einem Innsbrucker Hotelzimmer, war er mein nächtlicher Telefonseelsorger.

Jetzt habe ich Avena Sativa (ich erwähne es, weil es ein es Mittel ist, das nicht nur hilft besser einzuschlafen, es besänftigt insgesamt etwas), ich atme manchmal in eine Papiertüte, schreibe Briefe und sollte es einmal unerträglich werden, dann hätte ich von Werner noch ein paar Tavor-Tabletten.

Es gibt ein paar Menschen in meinem Leben die sagen, ruf an, zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit und ich weiß, sie meinen es ernst. Ich will, ich möchte etwas, was es nicht mehr gibt und was ich bis zum Mai 2013 mein ganzes Leben lang hatte: einen (und mit meinen Eltern sogar lange mehrere) Menschen, der ganz für mich da ist, für den ich uneingeschränkt da bin. Und trotzdem gehört jeder sich selbst.
Immerhin kann ich froh und dankbar sein "es" gehabt zu haben.

Man ist im Leben gewohnt nahezu alles wiederholen, noch einmal anders machen zu können. Und nach dem Tod geht nichts mehr, die Geschichte zwischen Werner und mir ist fertig. Da kann man nichts mehr herausnehmen, nichts hinzufügen. Die ist nun, im Guten wie im Schlechten, wie sie ist. Dann denke ich nach was ich gerne wegnehmen, was dazutun möchte und bin in der Summe doch wieder ziemlich zufrieden.

Es geht mir schlechter, ich leide heftiger als er es sich je vorstellen hat können. Ich wußte schon, daß es schrecklich werden wird, weil es klar ist, daß alles seinen Preis hat, das eine das andere bedingt. Er hat mir öfter von seiner Mutter, seinen Schwägerinnen erzählt, die nach dem Tod der Männer nicht nur die Wohnungen, auch ihr Leben umkrempelten und anscheinend war in der Folge alles besser, die Wohnungen und das Leben. Ich kann daraus nur schließen, daß vorher beides gar nicht gut war.

Ich habe meinen Mann vor 26 Jahren kennen gelernt. Ich habe ihn von Jahr zu Jahr lieber gehabt. Ich habe meine Eltern schrecklich gerne gehabt und nie habe ich diese drei Menschen heftiger, verzweifelter geliebt, als in ihrer letzten Zeit und nach dem Tod. Man ist ja auch nie so selbstlos, so ausschließlich für einen geliebten Menschen da, wie in Zeiten von Gefahr.
Alle drei wußten was sie mir bedeuten und das ist gut, so wie sie mir sagten wie gerne sie mich haben und daß ich alles richtig mache. Letzteres war bestimmt nicht immer der Fall. Man kann immer alles so gut machen wie es einem halt möglich ist. Nur weniger sollte es nicht sein.

Über etwas denke ich in letzter Zeit öfter nach. Über das verwöhnt werden, das Verwöhnen. Das Wort trifft nicht ganz was ich meine, es fällt mir kein anderes ein. Manchmal denke ich, bis vor kurzem war ich ein ganz schön verwöhnter Pinkel, aber das stimmt so auch nicht. Meine Eltern (also bei denen erst als ich im fortgeschrittenen Erwachsenenalter war) und Werner gaben mir stets das Gefühl, daß ich von ihnen alles bekomme was ich gerne hätte, mir wünsche, daß alles erlaubt ist, daß ich alles gut hinkriege, wenn nicht beim ersten Versuch, so bestimmt beim zweiten und ich insgesamt ein ganz toller Mensch bin. So was kann natürlich komlett in die Hose gehen und man wird ein ausgemachtes Ekel.
Aber im Prinzip ist es eine feine Sache und weil ich das so empfinde, mache ich es umgekehrt schon lange so. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Wünsche, Bedürfnisse, Erwartungen eher kleiner und seltener werden. Es ist etwas, was ich weiter empfehle. Es kann alle Beteiligten glücklich machen.

__________________________________________________  _______________

Lieber W. Rellock
Hab Dank für Deinen Zuspruch, auch für die Rückmeldung, daß meine Schreiberei hier nicht stört, also das höre, bzw. lese ich zwischendurch schon gerne, denn dies war ja anfänglich meine Sorge. Mittlerweile habe ich bis auf eine Ausnahme positive und ermutigende Beiträge und p.N.'s erhalten.

Es tut mir gut hier zu schreiben. Ich möchte in die Welt hinausschreien: ...."er ist nicht mehr, er ist nicht mehr!"....
Wenn ich auch nicht die Welt erreiche, so lesen hier doch einige Menschen über Werner und das tröstet mich.

Liebe Grüße 
Briele

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Briele,
auch ich finde Deine Beiträge hier im Forum für Angehörige sehr gut und lese diese gerne. Bitte mache einfach weiter so lange und so oft es Dir danach ist.
In diesem Forum wo sich naturgemäß überwiegend Männer äußern, ist Deine Anwesenheit sehr positiv und wohltuend. Liebe Grüße und alles Gute wünscht Dir Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

man spürt, dass das Schreiben Dir hilft,  Deinen Verlust ein wenig leichter zu ertragen. Peter Bacher, den ich seit vielen Jahren schätze und mit dem auch mal am Tegernsee ein paar Worte wechseln konnte, hat viele besondere Beiträge in der WAMS eingestellt. 
*
Dieser Beitrag* drückt das aus, was wohl jeder Mensch wird einmal durchmachen müssen.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Vergessen können ist das Geheimnis ewiger Jugend. Wir werden alt durch Erinnerung"*
(Erich Maria Remarque]

Gruß Harald

----------


## Sabine

Liebe Briele,

auch ich bin eine ständige Leserin Deiner Beiträge - ich bewundere Deine Art wie Du mit  Worten und  Sätzen so ausdruckstark Deine Gedanken mitteilen kannst.
Das kann noch lang nicht Jeder - ich auf jeden Fall nicht.
Deine Beiträge sind hier für mich immer eine Bereicherung - auch wenn sie mich oft auch sehr, sehr traurig und nachdenklich stimmen - aber ich würde sie sehr vermissen,
würdest Du sie nicht mehr schreiben.

Ich wünsche Dir noch ganz viel Kraft in Deiner Trauer um Deinen Werner....

----------


## Briele

.....wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe trage ich viel Werners alten Schal, egal ob er zur Kleidung passt oder nicht. In Hamburg habe ich auf meinem Stuhl beim Laptop seine warme Jacke hängen, da kann ich die leeren Ärmel um mich legen.

Die Urne steht ja in meinem Haus im Bergdorf. Nicht, weil ich sie unbedingt bei mir haben wollte - eigentlich hat dieses Behältnis mit Asche für mich kaum etwas mit Werner zu tun - ich habe keinen anderen Ort. Zu seinen Eltern mochte ich sie nicht geben, das Verhältnis war grottenschlecht, bei meinen ist kein Platz. Nun steht sie in der Wohnung, das macht mich weder froh noch traurig. Es ist wie es ist.

Aber als ich wegfuhr dachte ich doch, nun ist er hier aber schon sehr alleine. Dann habe ich auf die Urne einen Amethyst gelegt und daneben ein Foto von mir.
Also solche Begebenheiten erstaunen mich. Es ist nicht so, daß ich sie bei anderen plemplem gefunden hätte, aber ich habe nicht gedacht selbst einmal so zu handeln, solche Bedürfnisse zu entwickeln. Es erschreckt mich nicht, ich sehe mir verwundert zu.

Weil ich mich momentan um keinen sorgen muß, sorge ich mich jetzt um mich.
Nicht oft, aber manchmal habe ich zu Werner gesagt, daß ich mich schon frage wen ich einmal habe, wer für mich da sein wird, auf mich schaut. Einmal hat er mich da sehr nachdenklich angesehen und gemeint, vielleicht fällst du ja einfach tot um. Da mußten wir beide lachen. 

Ich weiß, alleine zu leben, ist ja nun ein Schicksal das ich mit Millionen Menschen teile. Ich werde mich dreinfinden, ich werde es lernen, es wird sich fügen, ich spreche mir Mut zu. Es geht auch nicht um das alleine leben im Alltag, das kenne ich, damit komme ich zurecht, darin habe ich auch immer Vorteile gesehen. Aber ich habe keinen Lebensmenschen mehr, keine Bezugsperson, keine Konstante, die mir Heimat gibt, Sicherheit, Geborgenheit. 
Ich werde es in mir selbst finden müssen. Wo sonst.

__________________________________________________  ____

@Carlos,
@Harald 1933
@Sabine

Ihr Lieben! Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Ich schreibe natürlich lieber, auch freier, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, anderen mit dem Thema Tod und Trauer nicht nahe zu treten. Andrrseits signalisiert ja bereits der Titel des threads um was es geht und es muß ja keiner mitlesen. Aber es freut mich ungemein wenn ich eine Reaktion bekomme - wobei ich damit jetzt nicht eine Ewartungshaltung signalisiere. Ihr wißt wie ich es meine.....

Ich wünsche Euch alles Liebe, alles Gute!
Grüße von Briele

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Briele,

bei allem Respekt und jeder Anteilnahme aber




> Die Urne steht ja in meinem Haus im Bergdorf


ist in Deutschland rechtlich nicht möglich (Friedhofzwang) ansonsten eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Sorry, dies nur zur Klarstellung.

Tom

----------


## Briele

Hallo, Tom aus lu

danke für Respekt und Anteilnahme. Die Urne steht in einem österreichischen Bergdorf (erschließt sich aus meinen Beiträgen) und ist in Österreich erlaubt. Sonst hätte ich es ja nicht machen können.
Gruß Briele

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Briele,

vielen Dank für die Richtigstellung und Entschuldigung für die Zeilen.

Wenn man deine Beiträge nicht von Anfang an verfolgt könnte mir diesem Posting leider, im Zusammenhang mit deinem Wohnort, ein falscher Eindruck entstehen.

Natürlich sind in Österreich andere gestzliche Bestimmungen - die ich mangels Wissen nicht kommentieren kann - und die Urnenaufbewahung daheim wird auch in Deutschland zunehmend diskutiert. Dies ist auch in der Bestattungsbranche angekommen und so wird vielen Trauernden der illegale Weg über das Ausland empfohlen.

Nochmals Entschuldigung!

Tom

----------


## Briele

Testmail - heute kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht senden, erhalte stets die Mitteilung ich hätte 5 Grafiken, dabei habe ich gar keine.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Briele,

kann es sein, dass Du Deine Texte in MS-Word vorschreibst und dann ins Textfenster des Forums kopierst? Der Editor weiß nicht, was er mit den (verborgenen und dadurch unsichtbaren) Formatierungsanweisungen einer .doc- oder .docx-Datei anfangen soll und fehlinterpretiert sie. Wenn Du unterhalb des Editorfensters auf "Erweitert" klickst, bekommst Du all die schönen Formatierungsmöglichkeiten, die Word auch hat. Wenn Du Angst hast, in die Zeit-Abseitsfalle zu tappen, dann kopiere *vor dem Klick auf "Antworten"* Deinen Text mit Strg+A, Strg+C in den Zwischenspeicher Deines PC. Sollte Dein Text weg sein, kannst Du ihn mit Strg+V wieder hervorzaubern und ins Textfenster einfügen.

Ralf

----------


## Briele

.... noch einmal aus Wien

beim Gedanken an meine Rückkehr nach Hamburg ist mir den ganzen Sommer über bang ums Herz gewesen. Immer wieder habe ich mir zugesehen wie ich alleine am Flughafen ankomme, in die Runde der Wartenden blicke, mit dem Taxi heimfahre, vor dem Haus stehe, zu den Fenstern hochblicke, mit dem knarrenden Aufzug hoch fahre, die Wohnungstür aufschließe, weinend auf einem Sofa zusammen sinke und innerlich laut nach meinem Werner schreie. Ich kann das wirklich gut, angstbesetzte Themen immer aufs Neue hoch kochen.

Und nun - ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es dann sein wird - ist meine vorauseilende Angst geschrumpft, weil ich eigentlich nur erleichtert bin von Wien bald abzureisen. Der Aufenthalt war aus mehreren Gründen nicht angenehm, wobei mir am meisten nachbarschaftliche Geräusche und Lärm zusetzten, da vertrag ich herzlich wenig. Dies nicht mit Werner besprechen zu können, hat alles erhärtet.
Ich freue mich jetzt auf Hamburg! Natürlich werde ich weinen, aber das kenn ich ja und weiß wie es ist, sich anfühlt. Doch dann (und dies dachte ich gestern zum ersten Mal) werde ich auch einkaufen gehen, denn ich habe rein gar nichts daheim und am darauf folgenden Tag ist Feiertag.

Es gibt jetzt manchmal Momente, schwach wie ein Hauch, kurz wie ein Wimpernschlag, da glimpst so etwas wie Neugier auf. Neugier, die Zukunft betreffend. Aber jetzt habe ich alle Hände voll zu tun meine Gegenwart halbwegs zu gestalten, sie zu leben, nicht nur in der Vergangenheit zu sein. 

Ich glaube ich habe es bei Hvelmi gelesen ...."when you ar dead, you ar done".... Der Satz gefällt mir und zuerst dachte ich ... well, I am not yet done, but I have to keep an eye on it ... und weiter, daß ich außer der Vergangenheit, der fragilen Gegenwart, ja auch eine Zukunft habe, mit der ich machen darf was ich will und kann. Es gibt oft ein Wort, einen Satz und es wird etwas in Gang gesetzt.

Es braucht halt alles seine Zeit, so auch das Verharren in einer Position wenn man trauert. Man soll es sich jedoch von Zeit zu Zeit ansehen und überlegen ob man nun vielleicht einmal zwei Schritte nach vorn machen kann und nicht nur den einen, der oft wieder zurück gegangen wird. Wahrscheinlich meint man mehr beim Toten zu sein wenn man, was die Gegenwart betrifft, nur tut was lebenserhaltend ist, die Zukunft so gut wie aublendet. Man käme sich sonst treulos vor. Ich schreibe "man" und nicht "ich" weil ein Teil von mir so empfindet, ein anderer nicht.

Nun wird es ja so sein, daß Werner für immer, so lange ich lebe und bei Verstand bin, Teil meiner Gegenwart und Zukunft sein wird, also ich denke irgendwie wird er für mein Empfinden dabei sein. auf seine liebevolle, freundliche, humorvolle Art, er wird mir manchmal einen Schubs geben, damit ich toleranter, nachsichtiger bin. Er wird über manche Entscheidungen die ich treffe den Kopf schütteln, über andere lachen, mir dann wieder anerkennend auf die Schulter klopfen. 
So ist es ja manchmal und da gibt es eben Momente in denen denke ich, genauso ist es und ich fühle mich dabei besser.

Wenn ich meine toten Menschen nahe spüre - und ich spüre Mama nach 14 Jahren noch immer ganz fest - dann halte ich inne und wende mich ihnen uneingeschränkt zu. Das passiert unvermittelt, oft bei banalsten Tätigkeiten, ist von kurzer Dauer und ich denke dann immer, es wäre ja blöd, wenn die sich bemühen mir nahe zu sein und ich tu es als Einbildung ab.

Aber dann denke ich doch wieder oft, ach, alles Wunschgedanken, alles Einbildung, herbeigeholt, es spricht mehr dagegen als dafür. Da beneide ich Menschen die tief verankert in ihrem Glauben sind, es ist dies ja etwas was man nicht willentlich tun kann.

Einer meiner Gedanken als ich beim toten Werner saß war ... wenn was ist, dann weißt du es nun ...
Und ich? In mir ist immer wieder Hoffnung und ich habe die Wahl ihr Raum zu geben oder sie abzuschmettern. Zur Zeit bekommt es mir besser darauf zu hoffen, daß nach dem Tod etwas außer dem Nichts ist. Wenn nichts ist, erleide ich ja keinen Schaden jetzt darauf zu hoffen, wenn was ist, wäre es schade dies zu meinen Lebzeiten ausgeschlossen zu haben.

.... von Christian Morgenstern ..
vielleicht trifft man sich einmal unter freundlicheren Verhältnissen wieder. Ja, vielleicht haben wir uns auch diesmal schon wieder getroffen, von früher her, nur, daß wir es nie wissen, daß wir heimliche Zusammenwanderer sind.

Machte es gut!
Liebe Grüße von der Briele

Lieber RalfDm
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und Erklärung. Ich hatte dieses Mal den Text in Mikrosoft Word geschrieben - und jetzt direkt aufs Neue eingetippt.
In diesen Tagen schreibe ich in einem Internetcafe und so habe ich am Vormittag dann meine Datei auch gelöscht, die wollte ich nicht gespeichert lassen.
Aber nun klappt es ja. Nochmals danke!
liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

…. Es kommt meistens anders als man denkt……

Und ich sollte langsam kapieren, dass ich mich auf nichts einstellen sollte, was meine Gefühle rund um die Trauer betreffen, keine Erwartungen haben.  Ich hatte gestern den härtesten Tag seit Werners Tod. 

Bereits am Morgen in Wien begann ich zu weinen und ich bin früh aufgestanden um die Wohnung piccobello zu hinterlassen. Ich war früh am Flughafen und das war gut so, weil mein Name auf der Passagierliste nicht aufschien und wo immer ich alleine für mich saß, weinte ich vor mich hin.

Viele Menschen, und dazu zähle ich, sehen hässlich aus wenn sie weinen, also ich meine diese erbarmungswürdige Hässlichkeit. Mein Mund wird zu einem seltsamen “Achter” geformt, die Wangen ziehen sich hoch, Augen werden zu Schlitze, innerhalb von Sekunden werde ich rot und verquollen. Ich gehöre zu denen, die richtig Rotz und Wasser heulen. Nicht so Werner. Wie bei einem Kind zitterten Lippen und Kinn ganz leicht und aus seinen Augen, die schön blau blieben, rannen ein paar Tränen. Mein Herz ist ihm dann immer noch mehr zugeflogen und ich hätte mich in diesem Moment für ihn vierteilen lassen.
Seit einiger Zeit kann ich es jedoch auch ganz gut, das  leise vor mich Hinweinen, ohne zu schniefen, zu schneuzen, ich erschrecke keinen, niemand merkt es. Und so habe ich praktisch den ganzen Tag geweint und in der Wohnung hier angekommen war es heftiger, schmerzhafter, als ich es mir in den sommerlichen Vorängsten je hätte vorstellen können. 

In der Nacht vor meiner Abreise habe ich so gut wie nicht geschlafen. Aber das war nicht schlimm, ich hatte die ganze Zeit Bilder von Werner im Kopf. Es war immer “Werner in Bewegung”. Er hatte ja gewisse pantomimische Fähigkeiten und besonders witzig sah es aus, wenn er z.B. bei einer Ballettübertragung sich vom Kühlschrank was zum Essen holte und mit den Bewegungen, der Fußstellung einer Ballerina zurückkam. Bei einer Größe von 1,90 mit Füßen so groß, dass er von seinen Schuhen sagte, sie sähen aus wie Elbkähne. Wie er den langen Flur zum Klo und zurück zum Fernseher rennt (als er noch rennen konnte) um nichts zu versäumen, mir mit fuchtelnden Handbewegungen zu verstehen gibt er habe jetzt keine Zeit, wie er im Rückenzentrum flott auf der niedrigsten Stufe radelt, am liebsten aber auf dem Gummiball liegt. Ich sehe ihn gebeugt, mit dem Gehwagen, wie er versucht aufrechte Haltung einzunehmen wenn jemand mit ihm spricht. Ich liebe ihn.

Den ganzen Tag waren meine Gedanken wie ein Sack voll wild gewordener Hummeln. Keinen konnte ich zu Ende denken, keinen festhalten. Als wäre meine Trauer, meine Verzweiflung nicht schon genug, kam buchstäblich “alles” dazu was mich beschäftigt und obendrauf noch Dinge die wirklich in der Vergangenheit liegen. Ich dachte ich verliere den Verstand.

Ich bin erst um 02.00 völlig erschöpft zu Bett gegangen und habe erstaunlich gut geschlafen, wusste beim Aufwachen sofort wo ich bin. Alleine bin ich ja jetzt überall. Es ist heute ein anderer Tag, und ich werde jetzt ein paar Fenster putzen.

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
Briele

----------


## Briele

Gestern war der Todestag meiner Mama. Der vierzehnte. Drei Tage bevor sie starb ist sie beinahe gestorben. Dieses Erlebnis, vor allem jedoch ein Gespräch mit ihr am nächsten Tag war - ja, wie soll ich sagen, beeindruckend, wichtig, schön, wie ein Geschenk, ich weiß auch nicht - . Auf jeden Fall habe ich es dutzende Male weiter erzählt, weil es tröstend ist und ich will es nun auch hier tun.

Mein Bruder und ich saßen an ihrem Krankenhausbett. Man sah an ihrem Gesicht, dass sie sterben wird. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich etliche Tote gesehen gehabt (im Bergdorf waren sie früher drei Tage lang daheim aufgebahrt), ich war aber noch nie bei einem Menschen gewesen der stirbt. 

In den drei Jahren ihrer Erkrankung hatte ich erst mein Bitten und Flehen auf das Gesundwerden ausgerichtet, dann dachte ich, es möge bitte das geschehen was für sie das Beste ist und in diesen letzten Wochen flehte ich förmlich um Erlösung. Sie wollte sterben, ich war bereit, eigentlich warteten wir seit vier Wochen gemeinsam auf den Tod. 
Sie hatte keine Angst, ich hatte mich ergeben.

Aber nun stand ich fassungslos vor der Dramatik und fand es ungerecht, dass sie so schwer stirbt. Ich haderte. Es war das entsetzliche Röcheln, die halb geöffneten Augen und es half auch nicht, dass ich gelesen hatte, dies würde dem Kranken nicht weh tun. Wer kann das schon so sagen.

Auf jeden Fall rappelte sie sich plötzlich wieder auf, wurde rosig, der Blick klar, sie sprach mit uns und bestand darauf dass wir gehen. 

Am nächsten Tag sprachen wir darüber. Sie sagte, sie habe uns von der Ferne wahr genommen, sie habe keine Angst gehabt, keine Schmerzen, nichts,  habe gedacht nun sei es soweit und eigentlich wäre sie nun enttäuscht. Ich sagte zu ihr, Mama, du hast so entsetzlich geröchelt, war das schlimm? Und sie war erstaunt, meinte, das habe sie gar nicht wahr genommen, an keiner Stelle hätte sie das Gefühl gehabt zu wenig Luft zu bekommen.

Ich habe dann meine Wange an die ihre gelehnt, gesagt, Mama, ich habe dich so schrecklich gerne und sie sagte, ich dich auch und daran wird sich auch nie etwas ändern, das bleibt so, das mußt du dir merken.

Briele

----------


## Briele

Heute hatte ich ein seltsames, fast schon witziges Erlebnis: ein paar Häuser weiter sind alte Menschen mit Behinderung untergebracht. Einer sitzt viel auf den Stufen vor unserem Haus und erklärt seinem Teddybär die Welt. Eine Frau kennt jeder bei Namen, es ist Carola, die viel hin und her marschiert. In den 18 Jahren, in denen wir hier leben habe ich von ihr nur einen Satz gehört, an mich, an jeden anderen gerichtet: ich bin Carola, hast du vielleicht eine Mark/Euro für mich?.
Heute kam sie mir entgegen und ich dachte, (was man nicht denken sollte) die lebt und lebt und mein Werner ist nicht mehr da. 
Als wir auf gleicher Höhe waren, ich erwartete die Eurofrage,  sagte sie: weg iss weg, nich? 

Am Abend fuhr ich mit dem Bus heim, es war bereits dunkel. Es ist nichts Aufregendes, es ist belanglos, aber ich bin das erste Mal in Hamburg bei Dunkelheit heimgekommen und Werner ist nicht da. Entweder sind wir am Abend gemeinsam fort gewesen, oder einer von uns war daheim, auf jeden Fall habe ich noch nie von unten auf die dunklen Fenster geblickt. Ich werde in Zukunft ein Licht brennen lassen. Es wird ab nun öfter vorkommen und es wird selbstverständlich werden, wie das Heimkommen im Bergdorf oder in Wien.

Kleine, unwichtige Dinge, über die ich früher nicht lange nach gedacht hätte, beschäftigen mich jetzt länger, gehen tiefer. Über Positives, Gelungenes freue ich mich mehr als früher, was schief läuft, kleine Schrecknisse stecke ich schlechter weg. Alles ein wenig übersteigert.

Eine meiner Großmütter war sehr katholisch, sie hat mir die abendliche
Gewissenserforschung immer wieder nahe gelegt. Da geht es ja hauptsächlich darum tief nachzudenken wobei man gefehlt hat, was man falsch gemacht, vielleicht sogar gesündigt hat. Zum Glück hat meine Mama das bald mitbekommen und gesagt ich soll vor dem Schlafen nachdenken was mir Gutes widerfahren ist, dafür danken und schon auch nachdenken was ich am nächsten Tag vielleicht besser machen könnte.
Mir wurde erst jetzt wieder einmal bewusst, dass ich das wirklich mein ganzes Leben lang, wie ein Kind, vor dem Einschlafen mache. Und es gab keinen Tag, nicht einmal in schwierigsten Zeiten, an dem nicht etwas Gutes passiert ist. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch ein Glückskind.

Als ich hier über den Verlust meines Tagebuches klagte, haben mehrere von Euch hilfreiche Tipps gegeben, die ich selbst leider nicht umsetzen konnte. Falls noch jemand mitliest, ich habe es wieder! Ein Freund in Wien hat es herbei gezaubert und nun ist es zweimal abgespeichert.

Es geht mir gut.
Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
Briele

----------


## RalfDm

> Falls noch jemand mitliest, ich habe es wieder! Ein Freund in Wien hat es herbei gezaubert und nun ist es zweimal abgespeichert.


Das freut mich zu lesen!

Ralf

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Briele,

so gehen doch noch Wünsche in Erfüllung, - nicht alle. Aber auch das hat seinen Sinn. Deshalb höre nie auf, Wünsche zu äußern.

Alles Liebe
Heribert

----------


## Briele

Ich war in einem Trauercafé. Wir waren vier Frauen, ich fand sie nett, aber ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt, also ich war sehr zurückgenommen, habe wenig gesagt, weil Werner und ich wohl mehr Glück hatten und es da ja keinem hilft wenn ich dagegen halte. Es waren eher bittere Erzählungen über wenig engagierte Ärzte, desinteressiertes Pflegepersonal, nutzlosen Therapien, Kämpfe mit Behörden. Angehörige und Freunde die kein Interesse mehr zeigen, nicht mehr über den Verstorbenen sprechen, Enttäuschung auf allen Ebenen. Am meisten hat mich erstaunt, dass sie manchmal richtig Wut und Zorn auf den verstorbenen Ehemann verspüren weil er sie alleine gelassen hat.

Sie taten mir richtig leid und beim Heimweg dachte ich, nun will ich aber zufrieden sein, dass ich einfach nur ganz schlicht traurig bin und sonst nichts.

Die Trauer, sie kommt und geht wie in Wellen, sanft, wild. Aber sie geht eben auch. Bis auf den langen Reisetag von Wien nach Hamburg, da gab es kein Durchatmen, keine Pause, das hat mich erschreckt.

Sie ist facettenreich, oft meine ich nun alles zu kennen, nur mehr mit Wiederholungen rechnen zu müssen, dann gibt es wieder eine neue Erfahrung mit ihr. Ich empfinde sie wie ein wildes Tier, das mich ohne Vorwarnung anspringt, sich an mir fest beisst. Sie ist ein Klops in meiner Brust, den ich herauswürgen möchte. Manchmal denke ich, nun haben wir uns arrangiert, du kriegst schon den Teil der dir zusteht, aber überlass doch mir den Rhythmus, das Tempo. Das tut sie aber nicht. 
Ich habe nicht viel zu sagen, wehre mich auch nicht, weil ich weiß, dass es eh keinen Sinn hat.

Meine Trauer und ich, wir kennen einander schon länger, ich hab sie nicht lieb, aber sie gehört zu mir und manchmal bin ich fast so weit mich mit ihr anzufreunden.  Es gab und gibt Zeiten, in denen denke ich, wenn schon alles dahin geht, dann soll es halt so sein, daß wenigstens sie Bestand hat.  

Vor Jahren habe ich im Fernsehen einen Bericht über das Sterben, den Tod, die Trauer gesehen. Menschen verschiedener Altersgruppen wurden dazu befragt, auch ein kleines Mädchen, deren Oma gestorben war. Es gab unter anderem die Frage was den einzelnen hilft und da meinte das Mädchen, wenn es ganz toll traurig wird, dann versucht es an etwas anderes zu denken, und dies sei z.B. an Erdbeeren.

Wir, die Erwachsenen, sagen, man darf nichts verdrängen, man soll nicht meinen etwas abkürzen zu können. Wahrscheinlich stimmt das, aber wie in allem, schadet es vermutlich nicht eine gesunde Mitte zu finden.  Und so habe ich es doch ein wenig in der Hand, ob ich mich jedes Mal in das Jammerloch hineinplumpsen lasse, oder manchmal dagegen steuere.

Es gibt ja auch die sanfte, zärtliche Trauer in die man sich fast hinein schmiegen kann, in der die Tränen anders fließen, anders sind. 

Am allertraurigsten bin ich, wenn ich an das Traurigsein meines Mannes denke. Und er war oft traurig in den letzten Monaten. Darüber, daß er bald sterben wird müssen, über meine Traurigkeit, über die Probleme die auf mich zukommen werden und die er nicht im Vorfeld abwenden kann, vor allem aber, dass es mit seiner Mutter schlimm war, sie ihm so Unrecht getan hat. Das hat ihm am Ende seines Leben schrecklich weh getan und mir hat es das Herz zerrissen, dass ich da kaum etwas auffangen, abfedern kann. Ich wusste, dass dies einfach nicht möglich ist, nicht in meiner Macht steht,  aber ich hätte es ihm so gerne abgenommen. Wie man ja  gerne seine Liebsten beschützen, vor Bösem bewahren möchte und dabei  meistens so erschütternd hilflos ist. Es macht mich nach wie vor unsagbar traurig und in dieses Gefühl mischen sich andere ungute Gefühle: mein Unvermögen ihm zu helfen, Wut auf die Mutter und andere Beteiligte. 

Lange dachte ich immer, dass eher Eltern unter dem Verhalten von Kindern leiden, aber mittlerweile kenne ich etliche Geschichten in denen es umgekehrt ist. Und Eltern hatten immerhin vorher ein Leben ohne ihre Kinder, während Kinder immer die Eltern im Genick haben, selbst wenn diese mausetot sind. 

Ich hatte meinem Mann öfter vorgeschlagen ein (Versöhnungs)-Ritual zu machen, ein Gespräch mit einem Psychologen, was weiß ich, aber das wollte er nicht. Nach seinem Tod habe ich überlegt ob ich ein harmonisierendes Ritual machen könnte und hatte dazu die eine und andere Idee. Aber dann dachte ich, dass nun alle Beteiligten tot sind und sollte es nach dem Tod etwas geben, dann sind die Kümmernisse dieser Welt sicher nicht mehr von Belang. Denk ich mir zumindest. 

Das Trauercafé besuche ich vielleicht noch einmal. Aber ich habe ja hier meine Ecke über die ich echt froh bin und danke Euch, dass ich hier sein darf.
Briele
__________________________________________________  ____

Lieber RalfDm,
Lieber Heribert,
Danke, dass Ihr Euch mit mir über das wieder gefundene Tagebuch freut!
Heribert, das ist wohl wahr, man soll nie mit dem Wünschen aufhören und dabei nicht vergessen, dass es oft gut ist, wenn sich mancher nicht erfüllt.
Alles Gute für Euch und liebe Grüße 
Briele

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Briele,
wieder ein so schöner, gefühlvoller Beitrag von Dir wo Du uns als Mitleser sehr gut in Deiner Trauer und Gedankenwelt teilhaben lässt.
Ich glaube, dass Du den für Dich richtigen Weg eingeschlagen hast, diese schwere Zeit auf eine besondere Art zu bewältigen.
Lass uns bitte weiterhin mit dabei sein. Mit lieben Grüßen, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Briele

Du hast einmal auf meine eine Grusszeile 
"let the good times roll!"
Bezug genommen.
Ray Charles liess dieser Empfehlung vorausgehen:
"When you're dead, you're done"

Nun, diese trockene Zeile bezieht sich ganz offensichtlich auf jene, 
denen das Rollen in guten Zeiten nicht mehr gegeben ist, 
weil sie nicht mehr unter uns weilen.

Für uns Hinterbliebene ist die Erinnerung und die Trauer das einzige,
was uns von den Gestorbenen bleibt. Es mag ja nicht so 'rollend'
sein, sich zu erinnern und zu trauern, aber das ist von grosser
Wichtigkeit für unsere eigenen guten Zeiten. Das Verdrängen derer,
die mit uns waren, aus dem eigenen Leben würde zugleich einen
grossen Teil unseres eigenen Lebens verleugnen, vernichten.
Die Trauer um Deinen Mann ist die Voraussetzung für gute Zeiten,
in denen die ruhige Erinnerung dereinst die Trauer überwiegen wird.
Lass also der Trauer weiterhin Raum, lass sie 'rollen'!

Eines Tages wird es auch für uns (noch) Lebende gelten:
"When you're dead, you're done!"

Was dann bleibt, sind Erinnerungen an uns, vielleicht auch Trauer.
Bis dahin:

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo Trauernde!

ist vielleicht auch mal an der Zeit, einen Blick über den Zaun zu werfen:

Bei den (Kleines Fahrzeug=Hinayana)-Buddhisten freut man sich angesichts des Todes eines Mitmenschen, der ja (glaubehalber, von außen betrachtet) inzwischen "bessere" Zustände erreicht hat, was immer das auch bedeuten mag..

In diesem Sinne,
nicht nur trauern, sondern auch mal freuen, daß man NOCH lebt [grinsend] und rollt [grinsender]!

Guten Abend allerseits,
Tedham Porterhouse
p.s.
Danke für die Blumen, Konrad :Blinzeln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Am meisten hat mich erstaunt, dass sie manchmal richtig Wut und Zorn auf den verstorbenen Ehemann verspüren weil er sie alleine gelassen hat.


Liebe Briele,

für diese Frauen habe ich absolut kein Verständnis und empfinde solche Bekenntnisse eher als sehr egoistisch. Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass er mal da war, sich nun zu beklagen, dass er sie verlassen hat. Welch eine lieblose Auffassung.




> Das Trauercafé besuche ich vielleicht noch einmal.


Liebe Briele,

mein Rat wäre, solche Orte des Gedankenaustausches eher zu meiden und dort Gespräche zu suchen, wo man mehr zufällig auch einen trauernden Menschen trifft, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um eine Frau oder einen Mann handelt. Wichtig ist ohnehin dabei, dass man letztendlich auch Ablenkung durch Gespräche über ganz andere Themen als Trauer erfährt.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Der Mensch bewegt sich nicht weniger, weil er alt wird. Er wird alt, weil er sich weniger bewegt. Also beweg dich!"*
(Gustav-Adolf Schur)

P.S.: Das Zitat, liebe Briele, ist natürlich nicht auf Dich gemünzt!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Briele

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure “Briefe”.

@lieber Carlos,
Ich danke Dir und allen anderen für das Lesen. Daß mir das Schreiben gut tut wusste ich, nun merke ich, dass es mich freut wenn jemand mitliest. 
Es freut mich, weil eigentlich recht wenige Menschen meinen Werner kannten und mir es irgendwie gut tut, wenn durch mein Schreiben, Euer Lesen, er für einen Augenblick auf eine seltsame Art natürlich nicht existiert, aber doch “da” ist.
Manchmal frage ich mich schon was er zu diesem thread sagen würde. 
Wenn er (auf hanseatische Art) vielleicht den einen und anderen Absatz als verzichtbar, weil sehr persönlich, sehen würde, so würde er am Ende doch sagen …. Wenn es dir gut tut, dann mach nur…..
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute Briele

@lieber Konrad,
Wie schon geschrieben, die Zeilen von Ray Charles sprechen mich sehr an. Ich habe sie ja für mich mit Ausrufzeichen versehen, also mit kleinem Warn-Ausrufzeichen, damit ich beizeiten daran denke das Rollen nicht zu vergessen. Das hast Du schön geschrieben: … lass also der Trauer weiterhin Raum, lass sie rollen….
Das mach ich! Und ich kaufe, pflücke, sehe Blumen, auch die Deinen!
Alles Liebe und Gute für Dich Briele

@lieber Tedham Porterhouse
Bei meinen Toten war und ist es mir wirklich ein Trost, dass es ihnen entweder besser geht, oder gar nichts geht, was ja nicht die schlechteste Variante wäre. Wir müssen alle sterben und ich habe Momente, in denen dachte und denke ich, du hast nur sterben müssen, ich muß mit dem Kummer weiterleben. Aber wenn ich bei Werner, bei meinen Eltern am Kranken- Sterbelager saß und lag, wenn ein Teil von mir dachte am liebsten möchte ich mitsterben, so gab es doch stets eine Stimme die sagte, dies ist nun nicht dein Schicksal.
Vielleicht rolle ich noch nicht ganz, aber ich eiere - immerhin.
Liebe Grüße, gute Wünsche, Briele.

@lieber Harald,
Huhu - das Zitat am Ende Deines Beitrages passt schon für mich!
Harald, ich habe nach gedacht über die Wut, den Zorn der Frauen aus dem Trauercafe. Gelesen hatte ich schon mehrfach darüber. Vielleicht - es ist dies nur eine Überlegung von mir - fällt es leichter die Trauer zu ertragen wenn man andere intensive Gefühle zulässt. In der ersten Zeit hat ja nahezu jeder wilde Selbstvorwürfe, damit beschäftigt man sich schon sehr und vielleicht hat man sie, weil sonst die Trauer noch schrecklicher wäre. Ich hatte z.B. nach Werners Tod ziemlichen Ärger mit der Botschaft, nach Mamas Tod ebenfalls mit einer Behörde und beide Male haben mich Empörung, Wut, Zorn nicht nur ganz schön auf Trab gehalten, es waren einfach noch andere Gefühle neben dem Schmerz. Ablenkung würde man sich nicht erlauben, Gefühle, die ablenken eher. Aber vielleicht sind diese Überlegungen auch Larifari.
Alles Liebe und Gute, Briele

----------


## Hvielemi

> @lieber Konrad,
> Wie schon geschrieben, die Zeilen von Ray Charles sprechen mich sehr an. Ich habe sie ja für mich mit Ausrufzeichen versehen, also mit kleinem Warn-Ausrufzeichen, damit ich beizeiten daran denke das Rollen nicht zu vergessen. Das hast Du schön geschrieben:  lass also der Trauer weiterhin Raum, lass sie rollen.
> Das mach ich! Und ich kaufe, pflücke, sehe Blumen, auch die Deinen!


Liebe Briele
In dieser schneereichen Herbstzeit hab ich keine frischen Blumen mehr für Dich,
aber ein paar Vogelbeeren hab ich zwar nicht abgeschnitten, aber doch immerhin
per Foto haltbar gemacht für den Versand:



Wir werden ja nun auch alle älter rund um diese Krebsgeschichten. Da ist auch
die leuchtende Farbe von Beeren im Abendlicht anstelle von Blumen erlaubt.

Nicht nur eiern, sondern ganz mächtig rollen tut Ray Charles bei seinem Vortrag:


Ich hoffe, auch Dein Werner hätte Freude gehabt an diesem Vortrag.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Briele

Nach fast eineinhalb Jahren Pause war ich gestern wieder das erste Mal bei meinem Italienischkurs. Nun könnte man denken, dass dies etwas ist, was nicht unbedingt mit Werner in Verbindung gebracht werden kann, aber so ist es nicht, alles was mich betrifft ist anscheinend mit ihm verbunden.

Schon beim Aufstehen kam mir der Gedanke wie ich immer versuchte im Badezimmer ganz leise zu sein um ihn nicht zu wecken, weil sein Schlafzimmer nebenan war.  Beim Frühstück habe ich ihm manchmal ein Cartoon gezeichnet, es waren bescheidene Zeichnungen, aber er mochte sie und hat sie gesammelt. Bevor ich ging brachte ich ihm eine Tasse Tee und eine Umarmung ans Bett und er sagte immer, geh anschließend auf jeden Fall mit den anderen Kaffee trinken, mir geht es gut. Wenn ich heimkam hatte ich für ihn ein Törtchen mit, oder von dem edlen Schlachter Roastbeef,  hauchdünn und teuer wie Blattgold. All dies war mir im Kopf und blieb dort bis zur nächsten Sache.

Das nächste war das Pflegebett. Es wurde heute abgeholt, gnädigerweise wurde mir erst gestern Abend bewusst, dass ich es vermissen werde.  
Nach seinem Tod war am Morgen mein erster Gang in sein Schlafzimmer gewesen, beim Zubettgehen sah ich nochmals rein, es war eine merkwürdige Art von umsichtiger Kontrolle, als müsste ich nach ihm sehen, auf ihn aufpassen. Das hat sich gegeben.

Ich habe mich jedoch öfter auf das Bett gesetzt und heute früh noch ein Mal. Im letzten Jahr seines Lebens sind wir da oft gemeinsam gesessen. Aneinander gelehnt. Er hat immer gerne meine Hände gehalten und wenn ich mich ganz fest konzentriere, dann gelingt es mir hin und wieder seine warmen zu spüren, die die meinen umschliessen. Wir haben manchmal gesprochen, manchmal geschwiegen, einige Male geweint. Es waren die innigsten Begegnungen die ich mit meinem Mann hatte, in emotionaler, spiritueller und manchmal denke ich, sogar in körperlicher Hinsicht. 

Im Sommer hatte ich seine Namen oft nicht geschrieen, aber doch mit einer lauten Stimme gerufen, da bin ich manchmal vor mir erschrocken.
Nun merke ich, dass ich sie leise, fast flüsternd sage. Weil ich die Lippen dabei kaum bewege, kann ich es auch auf der Straße tun, wenn Menschen um mich sind. Aber das innere Echo ist gewaltig.
Briele
__________________________________________________  ___

@Hvielemi
Lieber Konrad,
Herzlichen Dank für Deine Zeilen, das Foto und für das Video. Ich habe dann  im Internet weitere Videos gefunden und angesehen.
Beim Foto wurde mir wieder einmal bewusst, dass ich nun schon mehr als 10 Jahre im Winter nicht mehr in meinem Bergdorf war. Obwohl ich zu jenen zehn Österreichern zähle, die nicht Skifahren, mag ich den Winter gerne. Es ist dann noch leiser und es gibt nur drei Farben wenn man ein paar Schritte aus dem Dorfleben hinausgeht: weiß, blau und (fast-bis-ganz) schwarz, nachts den Sternenhimmel, die Nächte sind ja meist klar. 

Liebe Grüße von der Briele, trying to roll and trying to have a look on the bright side of life.

----------


## Briele

Ich lass doch kein Licht brennen wenn ich die Wohnung verlasse und weiß, dass ich bei Dunkelheit heimkommen werde. Es ist eine unsinniger Versuch von Selbsttäuschung, ist doch in jeder Sekunde klar, dass keiner da ist, niemand mich erwartet, sich auf mich freut.  Und dann, bald wird es um 16.00 dunkel.

Als Werner im Mai starb, habe ich einige Male gesagt bekommen, es sei für mich besser,  daß es nicht in der dunklen Jahreszeit “passiert” ist. Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist. Ich bin eher ein Wintermensch, vor die Wahl gestellt ist mir Kälte lieber als Hitze. Also ich denke die Jahreszeit, das Wetter, wird keinen Einfluss auf mein Trauergemüt haben. Aber manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt und dass die Weihnachtszeit ein harter Brocken wird, das ist zu erwarten.

Ich sortiere Werners Kleidung. Es ist Wahnsinn wie viel er hatte, mehr als ich, vor allem von besserer Qualität, manches ist ungetragen. Zu meiner Freude kann ich die allerbesten Sachen an zwei Männer verschenken die ich kenne, die zweite Wahl nimmt eine caritative Einrichtung, den Rest entsorge ich, die allerälteste Winterjacke, die er am liebsten getragen hat, hänge ich in meinen Kleiderschrank. Es ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, einen Schrank zu öffnen und darin baumeln leere Kleiderbügel.

Beim Ansehen, Zusammenfalten der schönen Textilien kam mir der Gedanke, dass er mehr aus sich machen hätte können was sein Äußeres betraf. Aber mir war er immer recht so wie er war. Dann spann ich weiter, dass er auch mehr aus seinen Begabungen, seinem Wissen, Möglichkeiten, sogar aus seinem Geld hätte machen können. Wollte er nicht, konnte er nicht, war es gut so für ihn wie es war? Mein Mann, doch ein unbekanntes Wesen? Obwohl er um einiges älter war als ich, waren wir ja beide nicht mehr jung als wir zusammen kamen und so hat klugerweise jeder den anderen sein lassen wie er war und ist. Er hat mir einige Male gesagt wie froh er sei, dass ich ihn nicht umkrempeln will. Aber nun saß ich da, inmitten seiner Sachen mit Fragen die mir zu seinen Lebzeiten nicht gekommen waren. Wäre er mit einer anderen Frau besser gefahren, glücklicher gewesen, hätte er eine gebraucht die ihn ein bißchen pusht? Manchmal braucht man ja zu seinem Glück einen Tritt in den Hintern.

Besorgt werde ich gefragt ob das Beschäftigen mit seiner Kleidung sehr schlimm sei und ich bin selbst überrascht, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Viel schlimmer wird es dann bei den Büchern, den Schallplatten werden. Ich werde nicht 3000 oder mehr Bücher im Bergdorf unterbringen können und wollen. Im Sommer hatte ich diesbezüglich eine Idee und als ich mich mit meinem Bruder besprach meinte er leise. “eine Werner Gedenkstätte”? Er hat es lieb, teilnahmsvoll gesagt und mir ist sofort klar geworden, dass ich das nicht will. 

Ich denke an meine Mama, die in den letzten Jahren ihres Lebens vor Dingen stand die ihr wichtig waren und dann meinte, was wohl einmal aus all diesen Sachen wird. Weder sie noch ich hätten uns vorstellen können, dass 14 Jahre nach ihrem Tod noch immer alles so steht wie es war. Viele Jahre war ich froh, dass einfach alles so bleiben kann wie es ist, das jährliche Putzen empfinde ich wie eine Meditation. Aber seit zwei, drei Jahren, sind es nur mehr “Sachen” geworden. 

Nun, diese Bedingungen habe ich nach Werners Tod nicht. Ich werde zügiger entscheiden müssen. Ich nehme nicht nur von Menschen, ich nehme auch von Orten, sogar von Dingen schwer Abschied. Es ist eine richtige Herausforderung, aber ich will nichts nachweinen was mir nicht auch nachweinen kann. Aber es ist nicht zu fassen, dass einem jeder blödsinnige Fetzen fast ewig überlebt.

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## W.Rellok

> Beim Ansehen, Zusammenfalten der schönen Textilien kam mir der Gedanke


Den Abschied *begreifen...

*Ich denke, liebe Briele, deine schriftlichen Ausführungen sind wichtiger als manch Ratgeber in Buchform.

Du hast eine erstaunliche - aber bei deiner Intelligenz erwartbare Entwicklung hinter dir.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin Irxenschmalz.

Winfried

----------


## Briele

Heute Abend bin ich nach einem netten Beisammensein mit einer Freundin recht guter Dinge mit dem Bus heimgefahren. Ich dachte über unsere Gespräche nach und plötzlich fiel mein Blick auf eine Männerhand, die sich am Haltegriff vor meinem Sitz festhielt. Der Daumen mit Nagel  löste im Bruchteil einer Sekunde das Bild von Werners Daumen aus, verwandelte sich in seinen. Am liebsten hätte ich mein Gesicht, oder wenigstens meine Hand auf die fremde Männerhand gelegt. Als ich hochblickte sah ich einen Menschen der nicht die geringste Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Mann hatte und plötzlich sah die Hand auch aus was sie war, nämlich total fremd.

Diese kleine Sache hat mich wieder aufgewühlt und weil es meistens so banale Dinge sind auf die man sich  in keinster Weise vorbereiten kann, fühlt man sich ungeschützt, ausgeliefert. Es haut mich innerlich um, gibt mir das Gefühl komplett zurückgeworfen zu sein. Kleine Erlebnisse dieser Art lösen sofort automatisch eine Kaskade anderer Trauergefühle aus: wilde Sehnsucht, das Gefühl von Verlassenheit, Verzweiflung und nach wie vor ganz viel Selbstmitleid. Dieses gipfelte heute sogar in den Gedanken, dass ich ja nicht nur eine Witwe bin, ich bin auch ein armes altes Waisenkind! Aber da mußte ich dann doch ein wenig über mich lächeln.

Seit einer Woche beschäftige ich mich mit Werners Bibliothek, es ist ja praktisch jeder Raum der Wohnung eine solche. Im Schätzen bin ich wohl nicht gut, erst dachte ich an 2000  Bücher, dann an 3000 und mittlerweile ist mir klar dass diese Zahlenannahmen lächerlich niedrig angesetzt sind. 
Ich finde es ein unglaubliches Vorgehen seine Bibliothek praktisch auseinander zu reissen, es ist brutal, ich habe das Gefühl etwas Unrechtes zu tun. Am liebsten würde ich 1:1 alles ins Bergdorf transportieren, hinbekamen, inklusive der Bücherwände. Es geht nicht, es ist unsinnig, was ich jetzt mache, muß einfach sein. Wat mut dat mut.
Nun nehme ich jedes Buch in die Hand und frage mich ob ich es je werde lesen wollen, das allein ist ja schon eine traurige Auslese. Bei mir sieht es jetzt unglaublich aus. Überall stapeln sich am Boden Bücher: jene die ich will, jene, an denen Werner sehr hing, andere die ich versuchen werde zu verkaufen, schließlich Stapel von Büchern die Freunde mögen werden und einige hunderte habe ich bereits mit meinem Einkaufstrolly zur nahen Kirche für den Weihnachtsbasar gekarrt. Ich weiß, dies ist der erste Durchgang, der zweite folgt wenn ich diese Wohnung dann wirklich auflöse. An diesem Wochenende habe ich frei. 

Er hat seine Bücher mit soviel Liebe, Verstand und Umsicht geordnet, das wusste ich immer. Aber wenn ich es jetzt so geballt sehe, dann rührt mich das an und ich finde mein Tun verwerflich. 

Es gibt auch Situationen, da stehe ich kopfschüttelnd da: wenn ich in einem Buch die astronomische Rechnung des Antiquariats sehe, wenn es eine Gesamtausgabe gleich zweimal gibt, halt in verschiedenen Ausgaben. Aber dann denke ich, es war sein Geld, seine Entscheidung, er hatte Freude damit, es war ihm wichtig. Ich kenne eine Frau, die nach lebenslanger Ehe Rechnungen von Schmuckstücken fand, die sie nie erhalten hatte. Also da sind mir dann meine Funde schon lieber. 

_________________________________________________
@W.Rellok
Lieber Winfried,
Danke für Deine freundlichen Worte. Ich habe ja nicht den Eindruck eine beachtliche Entwicklung gemacht zu haben, es haut mich immer wieder gewaltig hin und her und auch zurück. Aber das Schreiben hier tut mir gut, auch eine Ecke für mich außerhalb der Wohnung zu haben in der ich mich wohl gelitten fühle, eine Art Zufluchtsort.

Google sagt mir nicht was “Irxenschmalz” genau bedeutet, bitte sag du es mir!.
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Briele,




> ...Werners Bibliothek, es ist ja praktisch jeder Raum der Wohnung eine solche. Im Schätzen bin ich wohl nicht gut, erst dachte ich an 2000 Bücher, dann an 3000 und mittlerweile ist mir klar dass diese Zahlenannahmen lächerlich niedrig angesetzt sind.


das zu bewältigen braucht es




> Irxenschmalz, das[Iàxnschmåiz]
> 
> das bedeutet: Kraft, Muskelkraft in den Armen/Schultern


so war es gedacht und in Kenntnis deines Bergdorfes hatte ich bayerisch-oesterreichisch gedacht.


Winfried

----------


## Briele

Über “die Ängste”

Ich frage mich wann es begann, daß ich mich dauernd vor etwas ängstige, diffuse Ängste, bange Fragen die Zukunft betreffend habe. Ich meine nicht die begründeten Ängste. Früher fürchtete ich mich vor etwas Konkretem, es war zeitlich eingegrenzt, es war realer. Nun habe ich manchmal schon Angst vor der Angst.

Mir scheint es begann mit Mamas Krebserkrankung. Es war die erste wirklich große Erschütterung in meinem Leben und natürlich müsste ich vor Dankbarkeit in die Knie gehen, dass nicht früher, dass nicht Schrecklicheres passiert ist. Ab da fing es an mit gebetsmühlartigen Gedanken: wie wird nur alles werden, was wird sein, was kann passieren, mache ich etwas falsch, wäre eine andere Entscheidung besser, wobei muß ich aufpassen, habe ich etwas übersehen, was soll ich tun?  

Rückblickend betrachtet hätte ich mir so manche Angst sparen können. Nach Mamas Operation gab ihr der Arzt noch ca. zwei Jahre und meinte sie würde vermutlich einen Darmverschluß bekommen. Dies passierte nicht. Sie lebte noch drei Jahre und auch recht gut, aber ich war die Oberwächterin ihrer Verdauung und bin ihr dabei vermutlich manchmal auf den Geist gegangen. 
Zwei Jahre später war es ähnlich mit Papas Raucherbein, der Amputation, der Blutvergiftung, die als Schrecken an die Wand gemalt wurden. Gemalt von Ärzten, befürchtet von mir. Es kam nicht dazu, Gott, dem Himmel, dem Schicksal, wem immer sei Dank. 

Mein armer Werner hatte fürchterliche Angst vor einer Kiefernekrose. . Ich weiß nicht mehr wann er die erste Zometainfusion erhielt, bestimmt 8 Jahre vor seinem Tod und dieses Thema, bzw. seine Ängste  beschäftigten ihn sehr, mehr als die Krebserkrankung.  Manchmal dachte ich, vielleicht sucht man sich ein Nebenthema, besetzt es mit Angst und hält sich so das Hauptthema vom Hals. Aber ist es nicht schade soviel Einsatz für eine Befürchtung aufzubringen, die nie Realität wird? Nun könnte man meinen nach all diesen Erfahrungen werde ich klüger, aber offensichtlich  nicht. Wie viel Zeit, Energie, Gefühle steckt man oft in Befürchtungen die nie eintreten und wenn sie eintreten, dann  hat man sie mit den vorauseilenden Ängsten  ja nicht abwenden können, kann dadurch nicht unbedingt besser damit umgehen. Zeit, Energie die für positive Dinge, für Freudenbringer vielleicht fehlen.  Es kommt eh meistens anders als man denkt. Oft rufe ich mir zu - lebe doch nicht schon heute die Sorgen von morgen, oder - fürchte dich doch erst dann, wenn es zum Fürchten ist! Im letzten Jahr, wenn meine Ängste mit mir Karussell fuhren, sagte ich manchmal streng zu mir “Stopp!!” und fragte nach, was ist jetzt, jetzt in diesem Moment? Oft war dann die Antwort, jetzt ist eh noch alles halbwegs im Lot, Werner sitzt entspannt da, er kann denken, sehen, sprechen, hören, er kann gehen, stehen, sitzen, seinen Interessen nachgehen, er kann Nahrung aufnehmen und ausscheiden, wir haben Medikamente, Ärzte, Versicherungen, wir sitzen im Warmen und Trockenen, der Kühlschrank ist voll. Wir haben einander und mehr Liebe denn je.

Wenn man älter wird gibt es ja meist Anlässe zu begründeten Sorgen, die in Ängste münden. Die meine ich wie schon gesagt nicht, ich meine die herbei geholten. Vielleicht ist es ja normal und es lohnt nicht darüber nachzudenken. Wer es nicht kennt, dem kann man es kaum begreifbar machen und beim Versuch verstummt man schnell, weil einem der Irrsinn bewusst wird. 

Mein früheres Leben kann ich nicht wiederhaben, aber ich habe manchmal eine gewisse Sehnsucht nach meinem früheren Ich, sowie die leise Hoffnung meine Zuversicht, das Selbstvertrauen, oder vielleicht besser gesagt “Urvertrauen”  wiederzufinden und meine diffusen Ängste dafür abzugeben. 

Liebe Grüße von der Briele
__________________________________________________  _

@w. Rellok
Lieber Winfried, es ist das erste “boarische” Wort, das ich nicht kannte, wobei es mit Sicherheit noch mehrere gibt. Ich dachte es ginge in Richtung “Seelenschmalz” - so wie das Gehirnschmalz.
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Die oben beschriebenen Ängste sind gekommen, etwas anderes ist seit dem Tod meines Mannes gegangen: das Gefühl behütet, beschützt zu sein. Das ist endgültig dahin und nun, da ich es nicht mehr habe, weiß ich erst wie gut es getan hat. Ich kann in solchen Dingen ja etwas spröde sein und habe meine Eltern, besonders meinen Papa, sowie Werner da bestimmt öfter gekränkt, wenn ich deren Bemühungen, Warnungen, abgeschmettert habe. 

Zu meinem Mann habe ich einmal gesagt, dass ich Papa vermutlich nicht so vermisse wie Mama, weil er immer mehr wie Papa mir die Gefahren des Lebens aufzeigt, mir sagt, wobei ich aufpassen muß. Er meinte darauf, dass er sich ja bemühe auch meine Mama zu werden, bereits die Hormontherapie mache und mehr könne er nun wirklich nicht tun. Er war so witzig mit seinem schwarzen Humor und ich weiß natürlich, dass solche Aussagen nicht jeder goutiert.

Jetzt ist das auch weg und ich hätte gerne etwas davon zurück, nicht alles, das gebe ich zu. Ich hätte gerne das Gefühl zurück, das Urvertrauen, zu wissen da ist jemand, der mich immer und ohne Bedingung auffängt, für mich da ist. In der Religion wird es für mich nicht sein, also bleibe ich nur selbst übrig, ich werde es in mir finden müssen.

Manches ist gut in einer gewissen Dosis, kippt aber leicht wenn es zuviel wird. So wie es mir öfter auf den Geist ging, wenn meine drei lieben Menschen meinten mich vor allen Gefahren beschützen zu müssen, so habe ich sie umgekehrt zu sehr betüddelt, was sie auch nicht immer angenehm fanden. Es ist schwer die Mitte zu finden und daher ist es wichtig auch einmal zu sagen, man möchte in Ruhe gelassen werden.

Heute koche ich einen großen Topf Hühnersuppe mit viel Gemüse. Es war das einzige Gericht das Werner immer zubereitete, im letzten Jahr machte ich die niedrigen Dienste, wie Gemüse putzen und schneiden. Bei Erkältungen war dies für ihn das Mittel erster Wahl und in den Wintermonaten wollte er immer mehrere Portionen davon im Tiefkühler haben. 

Ich habe das Gefühl eine Art Vorsorge für den Winter treffen zu müssen und beginne mit dieser Suppe. Ich werde Brot und Butter einfrieren, mir Gedanken über anderes machen, eine supergroße Packung Papiertaschentücher kaufen, die Medikamente im Hinblick auf Erkältung und Grippe ergänzen. Manchmal denke ich, ob ich nicht eine Tasche packen soll, falls ich ganz plötzlich in ein Krankenhaus muß, das scheint mir dann wieder etwas übertrieben. 
Es sind dies alles natürlich fast einfältige Bemühungen um Sicherheit.

Meine junge Nachbarin aus dem Bergdorf schreibt mir beeindruckend und anrührend über ihre Trauer nach dem Tod ihres Vaters. Sie schrieb 
in den letzten Monaten ist so viel geschehen, gab es viele Änderungen, es ist Herbst geworden, es wird Winter und Papa bleibt immer im Sommer zurück..

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich über mein Treffen im Trauercafé geschrieben und den Frauen, die auf ihre verstorbenen Männer wütend sind. Vielleicht konnten sie sich nur nicht so gut erklären, wie meine ältere Hamburger Freundin, die mir schrieb: es ist alles so traurig und eigentlich könnte man sehr wütend werden, darüber, dass es uns Menschen möglich ist, uns an andere mit der ganzen Seele zu binden und dann so brutal auseinander gerissen zu werden. Manchmal entdecke ich diese Wut noch in mir, unter der Traurigkeit verborgen ..

Herzliche Grüße und gute Wünsche an Euch, die Ihr hier lest
Eure Briele

----------


## Briele

Ich fühle mich recht angeschlagen in letzter Zeit und habe ein paar Tage Pause in meinen Bibliotheksarbeiten eingelegt. Es hat nichts gebracht. Setzt mir doch die dunkle Jahreszeit zu, von der ich dachte, sie würde mir nichts anhaben, oder ist es die nahende Weihnachtszeit. Wahrscheinlich einfach der Trauerweg, mein Trauerweg. Ich empfinde mich schonungsbedürftig und habe dieses Gefühl so ausgeprägt das erste Mal in meinem Leben, wobei einmal der Akzent mehr auf Schonung und dann wieder auf bedürftig liegt. Die Tränen sitzen recht locker, ich bin insgesamt leicht angerührt, vertrage nichts Böses, wie entfernt es auch von mir sein mag, wie z.B. im Fernsehen oder Geschriebenes. Aber ich mag auch nichts Aufheiterndes, am liebsten sind mir harmlose Naturfilme oder ich blättere in Kunstbüchern. Es wird dieses insgesamt bescheidene Leben schon seine Richtigkeit haben, aber manchmal denke ich, das sollte ich mir nicht so durchgehen lassen.

Mein Mann war viele Jahre krank, es war ein langsamer Abschied, er hat einige Male gemeint nun müsse er bald sterben, aber dass er dann wirklich gestorben ist! Ich weiß wie seltsam dieser Satz ist, trotzdem denke ich ihn ganz oft. 

Ich kenne drei Frauen die alles daran gesetzt haben, damit ihre sterbenden Männer noch einige Wochen, sogar einige Monate am Leben blieben, wenn auch nicht im wachen Zustand. Sie sagen, sie haben diese Zeit gebraucht. Das finde ich nach wie vor grausam, das hätte ich  nie gewollt. Was mir fehlt, das sind die drei Stunden in denen ich nicht bei ihm war, in denen er gestorben ist. Ich habe so einen langen Atem gehabt, am Ende hat er dann doch nicht gereicht. Vielleicht hat mein Mann die drei Stunden ohne meine Anwesenheit  gebraucht, das kann schon sein, aber genau wissen tut es auch keiner.

Briele

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Briele,

bei Günther Jauch habe ich an deinen aktuellen Forumsbeitrag denken müssen. Vielleicht solltest du morgen Das Erste Anklicken und die Sendung




> Doku. "Eine Reise mit Anke Engelke" zur Themenwoche "Zum Glück". Wie lässt sich dieses definieren?


ansehen.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Kraft.

Winfried

----------


## Briele

Heute vor sechs Monaten ist mein Mann gestorben und es ist seltsam, dass man die Zeit so verschieden erleben kann. Einmal kann ich es kaum fassen, dass es bereits sechs Monate sind, dann empfinde ich diese  manchmal recht hart durchlebten einzelnen Tagesabschnitte als unheimlich lange. Doch auch die Menschen um mich herum empfinden diese Zeitspanne verschieden. Manche sagen es sei alles noch ganz frisch, wenn es um meine Traurigsein geht, andere vermitteln mir, dass ich nun langsam, - ja was -, wahrscheinlich aufhöre traurig zu sein. Jeder meint es auf seine Art gut mit mir.  Mir ist,  als müßte ich schon jahrelang ohne Werners Liebe, seine Fürsorge, halt ohne ihn leben. 

Wenn ich das nur anklingen lasse, dann stürzen die meisten herbei und sagen, er ist ja bei dir, die Liebe bleibt für immer. Dem stimme ich zu, über weite Strecken empfinde ich auch so und mir ist klar, dass ich die Gefühle von Liebe und Nähe transformieren muß, in das Seelisch-Spirituelle.  

Das gelingt einmal und dann wieder nicht. Manchmal weiß ich nicht wohin mit meiner Liebe - und ja, ich bin durchaus fähig anderen Liebe zu geben, sie war nie nur auf meinen Mann beschränkt.  Ich vermisse ganz schrecklich seine Umarmungen, sein Dasein für mich, das Gefühl von Sicherheit, Geborgenheit, Wärme, das er mir immer gegeben hat, seinen Witz, seinen schwarzen Humor, ach Gott so vieles. Und da kann ich dann an der seelisch-spirituellen Schraube hin und her drehen wie ich will, das wird dann nichts.

Es gibt etwas, was eher ein Gefühl als ein Gedanke ist, mehr läßt der Verstand wahrscheinlich nicht zu. Ich fühle/teildenke, dass ich doch nun wirklich lange tapfer war, es sogar demütig hingenommen habe, irgendwie brav war und nun müßte es doch gut sein, ich belohnt werden und ich bekomme mein altes Leben zurück.
Vermutlich klingt das für viele ziemlich durchgeknallt.

Sechs Monate bis jetzt. Was wird in sechs Monaten sein? Werde ich so sein wie ich jetzt bin, nur sechs Monate älter, bin ich krank, bin ich tot, niemand kann es wissen. Und wo werde ich sein, das steht auch in den Sternen. Die Wohnung will ich bis dahin aufgelöst haben, so schwer es mir fällt,  es ist eigentlich Luxus sie ein ganzes Jahr nach seinem Tod zu behalten. Manchmal habe ich ein Gefühl von Zuversicht, dass sich schon alles fügen und finden wird, dann denke ich wieder das ist ein kindisches Denken. 

Wahrscheinlich sind diese mühseligen Ordnungs-Räumungsaktionen wie ich sie in der Wohnung praktiziere für mich wichtig und haben einen Sinn, den ich erst im nachhinein erkennen werde. Ich könnte es mir ja einfacher machen und zeitweise finde ich den Gedanken beruhigend, jederzeit jemanden kommen zu lassen und zu sagen, nehmen sie bitte alles mit, ich schenke es ihnen. 

In spätestens sechs Monaten wird es so oder so getan sein. Und dann? Was wünsche ich mir? Ich möchte gerne wieder zuversichtlicher sein, sicherer,  wieder fröhlich sein können, leichter durchs Leben gehen. Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben bin ich allein(stehend), das ist natürlich beklagenswert, aber zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben brauche ich bei Plänen, Entscheidungen, auf niemand Rücksicht nehmen und das könnte ich irgendwann auch positiv erleben. Vielleicht ist es gar nicht so blöd dies hier aufzuschreiben und in sechs Monaten lese ich es und ziehe eine Zwischenbilanz.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch wieder einmal danken für das Lesen hier, die Kommentare, die persönlichen Nachrichten. Ich wollte ich könnte Euch etwas zurückgeben.
Liebe Grüße Briele

__________________________________________________  ____
@W. Rellok
Lieber Winfried,
Herzlichen Dank für den Fernsehtipp. Vor etlichen Jahren war ich der Meinung Anke Engelke nicht unbedingt sehen zu wollen und habe Sowas wie Glück nur eingeschaltet weil Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast mich darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Nun, entweder hat sich die Engelke geändert oder ich, auf jeden Fall habe ich die Sendung gerne gesehen.
Danke!
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Briele,
nach wie vor bin ich als Mitleser in Deinem thread dabei und warte manchmal schon auf die Fortsetzung Deiner Geschichte, welche ich dann meist mit meiner Frau diskutiere.
Erlaube mir bitte einmal einen Blick in die Zukunft welche ja zunächst mit der Auflösung der Hamburger Wohnung beginnt. Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen was mit diesen vielen, in die Tausende gehenden Büchern geschieht, welche Du ja möglichst sinnvoll unterbringen bzw. verschenken willst. Das dafür eingeplante halbe Jahr wirst Du dafür gut gebrauchen.
So viel ich mich erinnere, willst Du dann in Dein " Bergdorf " zurück kehren und dieses liegt vermutlich in Österreich zwischen Vorarlberg und dem Wienerwald.
Wie einsam oder auch nicht ist es da und hast Du dort Freunde, Bekannte oder Verwandte ? Mußt Du dort erst eine Bleibe einrichten oder gibt es diese schon ?
Sprichst Du noch die Sprache (Dialekt) dieser Gegend ?
 Verzeih bitte meine Neugier und es ist nicht so das ich Dir Sorgen bereiten will, denn Du hast das sicher gut überlegt und geplant.
Also das Interesse an Deiner Zukunft ist groß und Du darfst uns auch gerne weiterhin daran teilhaben lassen.
ES grüßt Dich ganz herzlich, Carlos

----------


## Orixa!

> Es gibt etwas, was eher ein Gefühl als ein Gedanke ist, mehr läßt der  Verstand wahrscheinlich nicht zu. Ich fühle/teildenke, dass ich doch nun  wirklich lange tapfer war, es sogar demütig hingenommen habe, irgendwie  brav war und nun müßte es doch gut sein, ich belohnt werden und ich  bekomme mein altes Leben zurück.
> Vermutlich klingt das für viele ziemlich durchgeknallt.



Liebe Briele, ich lese schon lange mit. Ich bin dir dankbar, das  du deine Gefühle so gut ausdrücken kannst. Meine Mutter starb vor 3  Jahren und ich kenne alle Phasen, die du durchlebst! Auch wenn mitlesen die  Trauer ein Stück weit zurück kommen lässt, es ist keineswegs nur das traurig sein, was meine Tränen laufen lässt, sondern viel öfter einfach ein  wunderbares Gefühl von tiefstem Berührtsein. 

Ich wollte dir  schon länger hier schreiben, ich weiß nicht, ob es jemand anderer nicht  schon längst aussprach, bestimmt sogar, aber trotzdem sage ich es nochmal:  Trauer ist die andere Seite der Liebe. 

Wolltest du, wollte ich lieber nie geliebt haben, um nie trauern zu müssen? Niemals! Was mich betrifft jedenfalls.

Liebe  ist, was alles verwandelt. Sie ist das einzig  Aufbauende, Positive,  das wir den Lebensängsten entgegen setzen können, dem Schmerz, der uns  manchmal trifft, der Vergänglichkeit. Ich kopiere dir unten noch mehr  dazu  rein, hier, direkt an dich mag ich sagen: die Liebe, deine Liebe,  dein lieben können kannst und wirst du nicht verlieren! Gerade weil du  die Liebe so lebst, auch in Form der Trauer. 

Sie, diese  Fähigkeit: dich selbst zu spüren, dein lieben anderer Menschen, das  Leben und dein dich selbst lieben wird dich immer begleiten und dir in  allem helfen, sie wird deine Trauer verwandeln - in einer gewissen Zeit  wird sie die Trauer ummanteln in ein Gefühl der - Liebe eben.

Und  - nein, das klingt ganz und gar nicht durch geknallt! Der Gedanke ist  völlig logisch und normal. Auch ich spürte den Druck von manch anderen,  das es jetzt genug sei mit der Trauer. Oder hab ich ihn mir nur  eingebildet und selbst gemacht??!! Auf jeden Fall - es braucht seine  Zeit, bei manchen weniger, bei anderen mehr. Aber die Zeiten, die man  früher den Menschen dafür gab, sind gewiss nicht falsch! Was mich und  meine Mutter betraf, ich musste einfach auch ins Reine mit ihr (in mir)   kommen - ein wenig mehr noch als vor ihrem Tod verstehen, was gelaufen  war in all den Jahrzehnten, was an unendlich Gutem und Schönen, das  mich mit Dankbarkeit erfüllt. Aber auch, was an falschem gelaufenen war. Ich  brauchte es, dies mit ihr - in mir - abzuklären, meine Verletzungen zu  spüren, meine Trauer und Wut, danach zu sehen, das es nicht böswillig  war von ihr, sondern eben aus ihrer Geschichte kam. Danach konnte ich  verzeihen und übrig blieb die Liebe. 

Alles Gute


Thomas

_
Über die Liebe:

Wir leiden wir alle unter der Erkenntnis unserer Sterblichkeit, der  Erkenntnis, das dies Leben auch unverhinderbar Leid mit sich bringen  wird und unter der Sinnfrage. Der Antworten gibt es ohne Ende. Was mich  betrifft, bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, das es nur zwei  Lebensweisen gibt: man liebt in der Liebe oder in der Angst. 

Die Angst  ist zb, verlassen zu werden, allein lebensunfähig zu sein,  andere mit unseren Problemen zu belasten, nicht mehr dieses oder jenes  haben zu können statt zu sein (E: Fromm) uvm. Sie vertraut  logischerweise nicht, verheimlicht, manipuliert, macht körperlich und  seelisch krank. 

Die Liebe riskiert scheinbar all diese Verluste, sie scheint manchen Zynikern nur  dem Deppen möglich, aber ich sehe nicht, was anderes man all dem  entgegensetzen könnte, das uns Angst macht. Die Liebe vertraut, schafft  Vertrauen - in sich selbst, ins Sein, ins Sinnhafte des Geschehens  bzw  darin, dem, was geschieht, meistens etwas sinnvolles abzuringen. 

Angst ist Vermeidung, Liebe ist aus dem Vollem leben. Angst sagt: wir  leben, um zu sterben. Liebe sagt, wir leben, um zu leben, um zu lieben,  unseren Beitrag zu bringen. Liebe verwandelt beständig, ist lebendig,  ohne Wiederholung, sie lässt los und geht mit den Veränderungen, mit den  Notwendigkeiten akzeptierend mit, sie ist dankbar und verzeihend,  authentisch und achtsam, während Angst in Rigidität, im Festhalten  erstarrt, sich selbst und andere permanent verletzt. Manipuliere ich  andere, denke ich nur an mich, bekomme ich auch genau das zurück. 

Gib Liebe  und du bekommst Liebe zurück, vielleicht nur in 90% aller Begegnungen,  aber mei, wo bekommt man schon 90 %?! Und die restlichen 10% wiegt man  locker mit den 90 % auf. 

Das löst sicher nicht alle Ängste und Probleme auf, vielleicht zum Glück,  sonst würde es ja langweilig, gäbe es keine Herausforderungen, gäbe es  nichts mehr zu lernen im Leben, aber so als Grundhaltung: "Liebe das Leben und das  Leben liebt dich", das kann ich doch so bestätigen.

Und wenn wir  das Leben lieben, gelingt es uns vielleicht auch, den Tod zu lieben,  denn er ist ja untrennlich Teil des Lebens. Ich meine damit nicht, ihn  zu ersehnen (in der Regel jedenfalls), gewiss nicht, ihn zu  verherrlichen, sondern ihn als eine weitere Erfahrung der  Erfahrungskette, die man 'lebendig sein' nennt, zu akzeptieren. 

Vielleicht sogar  mit Spannung, sogar mit Freude dieser Erfahrung als solcher entgegen zu  sehen. So, wie wir im Leben leben immer wieder auf Abstand zu uns gehen  und sagen können: Aha, jetzt erlebe ich also das, jetzt macht das Leben  jenes oder dieses mit mir, jetzt fühle ich dies und das, wie spannend, wie  aufregend, wie lebendig, so können wir auch durch das Sterben gehen,  durch oder in den Tod gehen, als (eventuell letzte) große Erfahrung des  am Leben seins, die wir ebenso bejahen sollten, wie alles andere im Leben auch._

----------


## Briele

@Carlos
Lieber Carlos, danke für das Interesse an meiner Person. Ich habe seit längerem ein großes Blatt Papier, auf dem ich alle pro’s und contra’s notiere. Das halte ich immer so wenn es um wichtige Entscheidungen geht, doch ein wenig ist es wahrscheinlich wie bei manchen Statistiken. Es kommt das raus, was man gerne hätte und was heute stimmt ist morgen wieder anders.
Im Bergdorf gibt es das fertige Nest, aber da ich seit meinem 17. Lebensjahr immer zumindest die Hälfte des Jahres in einer Großstadt gelebt habe, kann ich es mir schwer vorstellen ausschließlich dort zu sein. Die Frage ist jetzt: Hamburg oder Wien. Dafür gibt es den großen Zettel.
Den Dialekt des Bergdorfes habe ich nie gesprochen, verstehe aber die Leute und die mich auch.  Wie das mit den Büchern (sowie ca. 20 Meter Schallplatten, die auch auf mich warten) genau werden soll weiß ich auch nicht so ganz.
Herzliche Grüße und gute Wünsche an Dich und Deine Frau

----------


## Briele

@Orixa!
Lieber Thomas, vielen Dank für Deinen “Brief”. Dein Name ist neu für mich, daher habe ich Deine anderen Beiträge angeklickt und gesehen, dass Du in Deinem thread das Wort an mich gerichtet hattest. Ich habe das vorher nicht gelesen gehabt, sonst hätte ich darauf reagiert, das kannst du mir glauben.

Jeden Satz von Dir kann ich unterschreiben. Eines bedingt das andere: viel Liebe und Nähe ist dann halt viel Trauer und Verlust. Das wusste ich immer. Als ich einige Jahre nach Mamas Tod bei einer Freundin über meine Trauer, meine Sehnsucht sprach, da meinte diese sie würde das Schwere gerne auf sich nehmen, es erleben, wenn sie dafür das andere auch gehabt hätte. 

Wie gut, dass Du Deiner Trauer nicht aus dem Weg gegangen bist und  jetzt mit Liebe und Dankbarkeit an Deine Mutter denken kannst. Besser kann es nicht sein.

Danke auch für den wirklich schönen angehängten Text!
Ich wünsche Dir dass weiter alles gut bleibt und Du Dich erst mit 86plus vielleicht mit etwas auseinander setzen mußt und vielleicht ja nicht einmal dann. 
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Warum meine ich bei guten Meldungen eine Beschwörungsformel hinterher schieben zu müssen - wie - ich will es nicht verschreien, oder hinter dem Rücken zwei Finger zu kreuzen. Wenn ich schon frank und frei über meinen Kummer schreibe, dann will ich auch berichten, dass es mir derzeit recht gut geht.

Ich lade nun Leute ein, koche, backe, decke den Tisch schön, versuche es den Gästen behaglich zu machen.  Wenn sie gehen, können sie sich aus meinen Bücherstößen bedienen. Ich fühle mich dann recht zufrieden.

Der Advent, die Vorweihnachtszeit hat begonnen. Ich war lange unschlüssig gewesen wie ich es halten will. Gänzlich ignorieren, alles so gestalten wie in den letzten Jahren, es anders machen. 

Die seltsame Krippe, die wir zwei alten Damen abgekauft haben weil sie uns leid taten, werde ich nicht aufstellen. Ich habe einige wenige Sachen ausgewählt die wir gemeinsam gekauft haben, ich habe Neues erstanden und zusammen mit Zweigen und vielen Kerzen ist das dann meine Dekoration. Ich werde zu ein paar Konzerten gehen, Einladungen annehmen, selbst welche aussprechen. Weihnachtsbriefe werde ich schreiben, Geschenke kaufen, auch für mich eines. Ich will es mir nett machen. 

Weihnachten will ich ganz bewusst alleine verbringen. Das erste Mal in meinem Leben. Noch geht es mir beim Gedanken daran einigermaßen gut, wahrscheinlich weil ich mehrere Optionen hätte. Ich könnte in das Bergdorf fahren, auch jemanden einladen und habe selbst Einladungen bekommen. Ich kann am 24.12. in diesem thread einen halben Meter Text schreiben, am 25.12. den nächsten und bin schon recht dankbar, dass man  mir dies ermöglicht. Ich kann auch noch am 24.12. in das Bergdorf fahren. Ich kann die Telefonseelsorge anrufen. Ich kann einfach traurig sein, weinen, ich weiß ja wie das ist und auch, dass es dann wieder weg geht.

Aber wie es dann wirklich wird, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich denke schlimmer als dieser Reisetag von Wien nach Hamburg Anfang Oktober kann es nicht werden. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt wieder bei der, vor einiger Zeit beschriebenen, vorauseilenden Angst. Schluss damit!

Also ich will ja erzählen inwiefern es mir besser geht.
Es gibt nun Mittwoche und Donnerstage, die ich nicht wie einen Karfreitag erlebe, an denen ich nicht dauernd auf die Uhr blicke und daran denke was genau war und es gab sogar Donnerstage, an denen ich am Nachmittag  feststellte um 13.23 nicht an Werner gedacht zu haben. Ich kann wieder klassische Musik hören, nicht immer, manchmal ist es besser es nicht zu tun. Während ich dies schreibe merke ich, dass ich das Besserfühlen an vielen “nicht” festmache. 

Wie merkwürdig. Über meinen Kummer zu schreiben fällt mir leichter, wenn ich erzählen will, dass es mir besser geht, wird es holprig. Auch wenn ich es eigentlich ausschließe, ist offensichtlich etwas in mir das meint, es gehört sich nicht, dass es mir besser geht. 

Unlängst wurde ich gefragt was mir geholfen hat als es Werner im letzten Jahr schlecht und schlechter ging. Da mußte ich direkt kurz nachdenken und an erster Stelle war das Schreiben im Tagebuch . Es gab aber noch etwas. Eine Art von Tagträumerei. Daran hatte ich in den letzten Monaten gar nicht mehr gedacht, doch sie war mir sofort wieder präsent. Wenn ich etwas gelesen, gehört, gesehen hatte was ich mit mir in Verbindung bringen konnte,  dann kam mir manchmal ein Gedanke meine Zukunft ohne Werner betreffend, den ich weiterspann. Mit der Zeit entwickelte ich ein kleines Ritual wenn ich im Bett lag, das Licht ausgemacht war: 

Zuerst machte ich ein paar Atemübungen, versuchte nur an mein Ein- und Ausatmen zu denken und merkte wie mir das gut tat, auch wenn es nur ein paar Minuten möglich war, dann schnell drängten sich alle möglichen Gedanken mit Macht vor. Als nächstes kam die modifizierte Großmutter-Gewissenserforschung dran, d.h. ich überdachte noch einmal den Tag und wie schon einmal geschrieben, es war wirklich an jedem etwas Gutes, Schönes passiert. Und dann ließ ich der Tag/Wachträumerei freien Lauf, in allen Einzelheiten malte ich dieses und jenes aus. Es tat mir gut und ich wusste es ist gut auch positive Bilder die Zukunft betreffend zu haben, in der ich ohne Werner leben werde. Im letzten halben Jahr hatte ich aber nicht mehr an diese Bilder gedacht. Vielleicht kommt die Zeit das eine und andere Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen, zumindest es zu versuchen.

Ich wünsche ein schönes Adventwochenende und auch sonst alles Gute.
Liebe Grüße von der Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

zum 1. Advent wünsche ich Dir Ruhe und viele entspannende Stunden. Ohne Kommentar habe ich *hier* etwas zum Lesen hinzugefügt.

*"Die Zeit verweilt lange genug für denjenigen, der sie nutzen will"*
(Leonardo da Vinci

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Auf einem Schrank waren viele große Umschläge mit Röntgen- und anderen Aufnahmen vom Körper meines Mannes. Ich habe sie herunter geholt. Auf einigen Bildern sieht man sehr viel von ihm, vom Schädel bis zur Zehenspitze, und doch zeigt es nichts was ihn ausmachte. Nun werde ich mich kundig machen wie man dieses Material entsorgt.

Es ist schade und ich empfinde es als Verlust, dass ich so schnell den Ton der Stimme von Menschen verliere, die mir sehr nahe sind,  und nur von denen.   Das erste Mal wurde mir dies nach Mamas Tod bewusst, ich war geradezu entsetzt. Eine Freundin meinte, da müsste ich doch nur auf meine eigene Stimme hören und schon hätte ich Mamas Stimme im Ohr. Aber das stimmt nicht. 

Bei Papa wollte ich es besser machen und ließ ihn zwei Bänder besprechen, es ist eine Art Interview, in dem ich ihn zu verschiedenen Themen befrage. Ich hüte sie wie einen Schatz, sollte sie vermutlich überspielen, aber es ist wie eine Sperre in mir seine Stimme auf diese Weise herbeizuholen.

Auch Werners Stimme ist für mich weg. Ich finde das sehr schade und begreife es nicht, weil ich andrerseits ja jede Kleinigkeit erinnere die Jahrzehnte zurückliegt. 

Es ist aber auch vieles da und sehr präsent. Sichtbares, Unsichtbares. Bei länger andauerndem Lärm  rege ich mich stellvertretend für Werner auf, jedes Zettelchen das seine Handschrift trägt, ist wert aufgehoben zu werden. Ich höre, sehe, lese etwas zu einem Thema das ihn interessierte und schon ist er neben mir. Dazu gehört z.B. die Elbphilharmonie. In den letzten Jahren sagte er manchmal, die Eröffnung möchte  ich noch gerne erleben. Ein paar Tage bevor er starb, war wieder ein Artikel in der Zeitung und er meinte, nun geht es sich nicht mehr aus. Ich antwortete, darüber müsse er sich nun nicht grämen, denn dies würde vermutlich nur jemand erleben, der jetzt ein Kind ist. 

Ich mache brav updates, speichere auf dem stick, gehe nicht einkaufen während die Waschmaschine an ist, trage einen Schal, auch was auf dem Kopf wenn es kalt ist. Ich kaufe regelmäßig von Obdachlosen die Zeitung, versuche daran zu denken mehr Wasser zu trinken und man kann natürlich sagen, Mensch, das sind doch alles Sachen die jeder tut. Aber mir hat das immer mein Mann gesagt und vor die Wahl gestellt es zu vermissen, oder Herz und Ohren aufzumachen um es weiter zu hören, habe ich mich für die zweite Variante entschieden und will ihm zuhören.

Und so sehne, denke, phantasiere ich ihn mir herbei, hänge mir seine Jacke um, schlafe in einem T-shirt von ihm, rieche an seinem Deodorant, koche einen Topf Gulasch weil er das gerne mochte. Und manchmal mache ich rein gar nichts, und dann ist er plötzlich da und ich sage, he, da bist du ja! Und ich gehe auf der Straße inmitten der vielen Menschen und im Takt der Schritte sage ich leise Wer-ner, Wer-ner, Wer-ner.

Briele

__________________________________________  __________

Lieber Harald_33
Danke für den Link. Wie in dem Artikel auch kurz erwähnt ist es eben wichtig den Unterschied zwischen “allein” und “einsam” zu erkennen. 
Einsamkeit ist herber als Alleinsein, das man ja oft möchte, doch unfreiwillig alleine sein ist auch wieder etwas anderes.  Aber wenn man solche Einsamkeitsuntiefen, Alleinseintäler durchwandert, dann kommt man mitunter gestärkt hervor. So wie einem ja fast nur die dunklen Stunden weiterbringen.
Alles Gute für Dich und liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Orixa!

Danke dir auch, Briele. Für deine Worte und Berichte. 

Ich glaube, das wichtigste daran für uns andere, jedenfalls für mich, ist, sehen zu dürfen: es geht uns allen doch recht ähnlich mit diesen schwierigen Dingen. Darin steckt nicht nur ein mehr oder minder starker Trost, darin steckt das Bewusstsein, das wir Menschen alle ein "wir" sind. 

Vielleicht geht die Stimme tatsächlich leichter verloren als anderes, aber wir sprechen tonlos alle miteinander weiter! Wahrscheinlich besser als mit Stimme, es ist viel enger, näher! Und es gibt dem Gesagten mehr Freiheit. Alle Menschen reden so mit uns! Alle - das sind die, die von uns gegangen sind, das sind die, die mit uns auf der Welt leben - und, wer sehr genau hinhört, sehr wohl auch die, die nach uns kommen werden. Auf dieser Ebene können wir gar nicht einsam sein - da sind wir permanent verbunden. Die Abgetrenntheit von allem Lebenden ist nur ein Effekt des Verstandes - er muß alles trennen, weil er sonst nicht "begrifflich" erfassen, nicht analysieren kann. 

Das Herz aber verbindet alles zu einer großen Einheit. Vergangenheit und Zukunft werden eingebunden, aber das Jetzt, das Hierundjetzt wird zu dem wichtigsten Flow - wie man das heute nennt. Und, weil das sogenannte "Herz" ja auch in unserem Gehirn sitzt, möchte ich mit Gerald Hüther sagen: ein Gehirn allein kann nicht für sich existieren, alle Gehirne kommunizieren beständig miteinander.

Es ist gut und für einen Erfolg wesentlich, alles an kleinen Ritualen fest zu machen. So habe ich das Bild meines Vaters, den ich nie kennen lernte, seit einer Weile aufgestellt, beim Arbeiten schaue ich auf ihn und rede mit ihm. Erzähle von meiner Arbeit, wie schön und sinnvoll sie ist und er lächelt und freut sich. Schon klar: das spielt alles in meinem Verstand. Aber nur rein denkerisch, das ist zu wenig, es ist kein Zufall, das die Menschheit sich immer schon mit Ritualen umgeben hat. Wer sind wir, darüber stehen zu wollen? Das wäre dumm. Im Gegenteil! Aber wir sind auch klug genug, unsere eigenen Rituale zu erfinden, wenn die vorhandenen nicht unsere Zwecke bedienen, uns leer erscheinen.

Darum tue unbedingt, was dich mit ihm in Verbindung bringt! Danach oder dabei komm wieder in das Hierundjetzt. Das tue ich mit meiner Mutter, meinem Vater und anderen Menschen, die ich verlor. Und es tut gut. 3 Jahre nach ihrem Tod ist sie präsenter denn je. Aber auf eine viel schönere Art - man prophezeite mir das und es stimmt! Das, was es schöner macht, ist, das in den Momenten der Erinnerung, der seelischen Verbindung mit ihr und allen anderen, die extrem schmerzende Trauer einer Melancholie gewichen ist, die zwar vermisst, die Trauer beinhaltet, die aber von der Freude des Erlebten, von der Liebe mehr als ausgeglichen ist. Und nicht mehr abhält, das Hierundjetzt zu geniessen

Lieben Gruß

----------


## Wolfjanz

Ohne aus meiner Tür zu gehen
Kann ich alle Dinge auf Erden wissen.
Ohne aus meinem Fenster zu sehen
Kann ich die Wege des Himmels kennen.

Je weiter man reist, umso weniger weiß man
Umso weniger weiß man in Wirklichkeit.

Ohne aus deiner Tür zu treten
Kannst du alle Dinge auf Erden wissen.
Ohne aus deinem Fenster zu sehen
Kannst du die Wege des Himmels kennen.

Je weiter man reist, umso weniger weiß man
Umso weniger weiß man in Wirklichkeit.

Komme an ohne zu reisen
Sehe alles ohne zu schauen
Tue alles ohne zu tun
Liebe alles ohne zu TRAUERN.

[George Harrison, The Inner Light, Past Masters Vol.2, Nr 6 ~ Single "Lady Madonna/The Inner Light 1968]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XcwjQ82b4E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T4DguI752w

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Inner_Light_%28song%29

Einen beschaulichen 2. Advent allerseits,
Gruss,
WJ

----------


## Briele

@ Orixa!
Lieber Thomas,

Ich bedanke mich spät für Deinen Brief an mich, aber umso herzlicher. Es hat mir nicht an Zeit gefehlt, nein gefehlt hat es an nichts, aber was Du schriebst hat mich auf eine gute Art sehr nachdenklich gemacht. Und klänge es nicht überheblich, so möchte ich fast sagen, vielleicht kann ich an einem Punkt durch Deine Anregung mich sogar in eine bessere Richtung hin bewegen.

Es geht um das Bewusstsein, dass wir Menschen alle ein WIR sind. Also da hapert es bei mir, schnell will ich von jemanden nichts mehr wissen, bzw. gleich von Anfang an gar nicht. Und doch habe ich von jeher so ein Grundgefühl in mir, wie soll ich es nennen - so eine Art schwesterlicher Verbundenheit -  mit anderen. Aber wirklich empfinden, bzw. zulassen tu ich das Gefühl meistens nur wenn es mir passt, d.h. wenn mir das Gegenüber genehm ist.

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine unerwartete Begegnung mit einem betrunkenen Obdachlosen. Es war am frühen Abend im Vorraum einer Bank, ich wollte mir gerade die Kontoauszüge ausdrucken. Er hat mich nicht bedroht, er war rüde, er hat mich erschreckt. Er legte sich sofort auf den Boden, ich habe mit harter Stimme meine Empörung ausgedrückt.
Dann bin ich nicht sofort abgerauscht, sondern noch einen Moment an der Tür gestanden. Er hob den Kopf, öffnete ein Auge und grunzte . Wollt dich nicht erschrecken.. Und ich sagte. iss ja gut. und ging.

Draußen habe ich gleich an meinen lieben Werner gedacht. Wie wäre es verlaufen wenn er dabei gewesen wäre? Erst hätte er vermutlich auch empört, eher erschrocken reagiert, doch als der Mann am Boden war hätte er ihm einen Geldschein zugesteckt. Ich hätte, wegen der Höhe des aufgedruckten Betrages gesagt, also das ist jetzt übertrieben und er hätte geantwortet, ich könnte doch der sein, der da liegt, ist doch nur ein Zufall dass es anders ist.

So war er nämlich. Und ich sollte nicht nur Gulasch kochen weil er es gerne mochte, mir ein Buch kaufen, das er gelesen hätte, all dies ist nicht wirklich wichtig. Ich sollte versuchen seine guten Eigenschaften lebendig zu halten. 

Denn genau dies habe ich auch nach dem Tod meiner Eltern getan. Meine Mama konnte sich so absolut dem Menschen zuwenden, ihre volle Aufmerksamkeit schenken, mit dem sie gerade zu tun hatte. Genauso aufmerksam war sie bei jeder Tätigkeit, wenn sie einen Brief schrieb hatte sie gutes Papier, nahm die Füllfeder, hatte eine schöne Briefmarke und so war es beim Kuchen backen, wobei auch immer.
Papa war in allem verlässlich, versuchte alles zu bedenken, in wichtigen Dingen hatte er eine unglaubliche Ordnung. Ach, die beiden sind mir in so vielen Dingen keine strengen, aber liebe Vorbilder. 

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke hat es jedoch auch einige Zeit gedauert bis ich mir vornahm ihren guten Eigenschaften Leben zu geben. Und nun, lieber Thomas, kann ich es durch Deine Worte bei und für meinen Werner ganz bewusst vielleicht eher tun. Danke!

Rituale sind für mich einmal mehr, einmal weniger wichtig. Doch manche sind ein Fixpunkt. Sie tun mir gut, sie verbinden mich, sie geben mir Halt.

Es ist für mich, für jeden Trauernden wichtig, was Du im letzten Absatz schreibst: in Verbindung bleiben, ins Hier und Jetzt zurückkommen.
Dazu passt ein Textauszug, den ich eben gelesen habe:

.. Weihnachten soll uns darum, wie jedes Fest, nicht bloß eine Rückschau, sondern ein inneres Aufraffen und Zusammenfassen allen guten Willens in uns sein. Denn denen, die eines guten Willens sind gilt die Verheißung.
Eines guten Willens sind wir nicht, wenn wir nur um Verlorenes trauern, uns nur des Unwiederbringlichen erinnern. Wir sind es nur, wenn wir des Besten, Lebendigsten in uns selber bewusst werden und der Stimme dieses Bewusstseins folgen. Wer daran ernstlich denkt, wer in sich das Gelöbnis erneuert, seinem Besten treu zu bleiben, der ist in der rechten Stimmung, das Fest zu feiern..
(Hermann Hesse - zu Weihnachten 1917)

Alles Liebe und Gute für Dich, für jeden der heute hier liest und allen einen schönen dritten Adventsonntag.

Briele

----------


## Briele

@Wolfjanz

ich habe "the inner light" nicht gekannt und den song nun bereits einige Male gerne gehört. Vielen Dank für die Links, auch daß Du den Text reingestellt hast. 
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

nach wie vor liest die Forumsgemeinde gern Deine von Herzen kommenden Zwischenberichte. Zum dritten Advent stelle ich für Dich eine sicher auch Dir bekannte, aber in einem anderen Gewande zu sehende Variante von den "Die vier Kerzen"* hier* ein.

*"Nur im ruhigen Teich spiegelt sich das Licht der Sterne"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Sabine

Darf auch ich hier DANKE sagen lieber Harald für die von Dir eingestellten : 4 Kerzen-Version.....

----------


## Giorgios

> Liebe Briele,
> 
> nach wie vor liest die Forumsgemeinde gern Deine von Herzen kommenden Zwischenberichte. Zum dritten Advent stelle ich für Dich eine sicher auch Dir bekannte, aber in einem anderen Gewande zu sehende Variante von den "Die vier Kerzen"* hier* ein.
> 
> *"Nur im ruhigen Teich spiegelt sich das Licht der Sterne"*
> (Chinesisches Sprichwort)
> 
> Gruß Harald


Hallo Harald, ich nehme mal an, Du bist der gewählte Sprecher der Forumsgemeinde. Falls nicht, teilt Dir die Forumsgemeinde wenigstens regelmäßig mit, was sie gerne liest?
Du hast mich zwar nicht gefragt, sprichst aber offenbar auch in meinem Namen. 
In der Sache kann ich auch nicht widersprechen: tatsächlich lese ich  gerne und mit Gewinn Brieles Beiträge. Aber das würde ich lieber selbst kundtun. Und Du sprichst dann für Dich...

Trotzdem viele Grüße von Giorgios (aber nicht von der ganzen Forumsgmeinde)

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald_1933
Danke für den Link zu den vier Kerzen. Da man im Leben ja nie alles bekommt, habe ich mich für eine entschieden die ich mir am meisten wünsche. 
Das Lesen des Links war eine kleine Übung in Geduld, ich habe bemerkt, dass ich schnell hibbelig werde wenn etwas recht langsam geht. Zugleich beklage ich öfter, dass heutzutage alles so rasend schnell sein muß.

Ich freue mich natürlich wenn jemand meine Beiträge gerne liest, so wie ich mich über Rückmeldungen freue, aber, lieber Harald, ich dachte mir beim Lesen Deiner Zeilen gleich - hm - das kann er doch so nicht sagen, er kann doch nicht für andere sprechen.

Liebe Grüße Briele
__________________________________________________  ____

Lieber Giorgios,
Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Es ist in der Tat so, dass mir natürlich nur die persönliche Reaktion des Einzelnen etwas bedeutet. Umgekehrt würde ich ja auch nicht meinen, dass die gesamte Forumsgemeinde meinen thread als überflüssig empfindet, schriebe mir einer dass er so empfindet. 

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Als ich unlängst bei einer Einladung über meine Beschäftigung mit Werners Büchern erzählte meinte eine Frau, eine Witwe, ich solle unbedingt alle Bücher durchblättern bevor ich sie weggebe. Sie fände nämlich nach wie vor in Büchern 50 und 100 Markscheine und wisse nicht ob ihr Mann diese für sie hinterlegt, oder sie als Lesezeichen verwendet hat.

Nun, das brauche ich nicht zu befürchten, bzw. zu erhoffen. Was ich aber manchmal finde, das ist ein Brief von mir. Es ist seltsam mit dem Lesen alter Briefe. Bei jenen, die an mich gerichtet sind, habe ich das Gefühl sie erst gestern gelesen zu haben, an die von mir geschriebenen habe ich kaum eine Erinnerung, empfinde sie fast fremd.
Gestern fand ich einen, den ich Werner in der Weihnachtszeit geschrieben hatte, da haben wir uns zwei Jahre gekannt. Ich schreibe über meine Gedanken zu Weihnachten und dass ich es nun ja fast bedaure mich so weit davon entfernt zu haben, da es für ihn anscheinend wichtig ist. 

Mein Mann und ich haben die letzten 14 Weihnachten gemeinsam verbracht, auch die Adventszeit und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass dabei für ihn ein Mangel und für mich ungewünschtes Übermaß war. Da passte alles. Ohne es näher aufzuzählen war es rundum gelungen. Ich weiß nun nicht warum ich meinte für ihn sei Weihnachten besondern wichtig, genauso wenig ist mir klar warum ich es für mich klein dachte. Es stimmt nicht immer alles was man von anderen, von sich selbst denkt. Übrigens sagte er einige Male nur ein Mann könne ein echter, ein wahrer Romantiker sein.

Anderes Thema.
Ich habe hier schon geschrieben wie leid es mir tut, dass ich nicht mehr träume, mich nicht an meine Träume erinnere. Weil ich mein ganzes Leben lang gewohnt bin richtige Geschichten zu träumen und ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass mich nun neben meinen Eltern auch mein Mann im Traum besuchen. Sechs Monate war nichts, in den letzten Wochen hatte ich am Morgen manchmal eher ein Gefühl, nicht mehr als ein glimpse.

Jetzt habe ich nach mehr als sechs Monaten das erste Mal eine Geschichte geträumt. Es gibt ja kaum etwas Langweiligeres als Träume erzählt zu bekommen, seht es mir bitte nach wenn ich diesen nun doch aufschreibe:
_
Ich war an einem Flughafen angekommen, sollte einen Bus erreichen und riskierte ihn zu versäumen weil ich unbedingt noch etwas Süßes kaufen mußte. Den Bus sah ich durch das Fenster und der Fahrer gab mir durch Handzeichen zu verstehen - gemach, gemach.
Als ich den Bus bestieg war ich erstaunt, dass im Inneren die Sitzreihen nicht hintereinander waren, sondern in ein paar Reihen die ganze Längsseite des Busses mit Fauteuils und Sofas ausgestattet war. In der ersten Reihe saßen ca. 15 Leute, auch ein paar Frauen  und mein Mann führte das große Wort. 
Wir sahen einander an, erfreut, so wie es ja immer war, wenn wir einander zufällig in der Stadt oder in einem Bus trafen. Aber nicht so grenzenlos erleichtert und überrascht wie man jetzt denken könnte. Ich war völlig baff dass er soviel redete, das tat er nie. Zum Teil hörte es sich so an wie LowRoad hier schreibt, also fachlich einsA. Aber er sprach auch über sehr Persönliches, über alle Tiefen die diese Erkrankung mit sich bringen kann und er nahm sich kein Blatt vor dem Mund. Es war mir unangenehm und ich sagte zu ihm, bezahlst du bitte mein ticket, ich setze mich weiter nach hinten.

Er nahm meine Hand zog mich auf  den Platz neben sich und sagte: bleib doch hier, warum willst du nach hinten, (und mit einer Handbewegung in die Runde) hier sind doch deine Leute, das hier ist das Forum, du mußt bei uns bleiben.

Und sprach weiter. Ich blickte in die Runde und dachte, das ist ja ein Ding, nun weiß jeder wer ich bin und ich von keinem wer er ist. Eine Frau lächelte mir zu. Sie hatte die Arme verschränkt, bewegte den Zeigefinger mehrmals so heimlich in Richtung des Mannes, der neben ihr saß. Zugleich formte sie tonlos mit den Lippen den Namen des Mannes und als sie merkte, dass ich den Namen verstanden hatte lächelte sie zufrieden.

Indes war mein Mann noch immer bei seinem Vortrag, ich hatte meinen Arm unter seinem, so wie das meistens war, wenn wir im Bus saßen. Ich zwickte ihn ganz leicht in den Unterarm, in der Hoffnung ihn stoppen zu können. Er sagte ganz laut, das darfst du nicht, du darfst mich da nicht zwicken, das ist area of radiotherapie. (Er sagte es wirklich auf Englisch) das ist verboten. Ich sagte, aber dort habe ich ja nicht gezwickt. Und alle guckten mich böse an und echoten, das darfst du nicht, das ist verboten. Und ich , aber ich hab doch gar nicht, hab ich doch nicht getan. Bis ich mit klopfendem Herzen erwachte._

Nun würde ich natürlich nicht ungern die Frau kennenlernen, die mich den Namen ihres Mannes heimlich wissen ließ.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele, lieber aufmerksamer Giorgios,

es hätte sich für mich angeboten, den Vorwurf an meine Adresse wegen der übertriebenen, unvorsichtigen und tatsächlich unberechtigten Formulierung "Forumsgemeinde" schlicht zu überlesen. Das war auch von mir so vorgesehen, denn ich wollte diesen Thread, nämlich den Briele-Thread nicht unnötig belasten. Nachdem Briele ähnlich empfunden hat wie Giorgios, soll nun Asche auf mein Haupt rieseln, um dem Fauxpas gerecht zu werden. 

*"Lasse nie zu, dass du jemandem begegnest, der nicht nach der Begegnung mit dir glücklicher ist"*
(Mutter Teresa)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo liebe Briele,




> Ich freue mich natürlich wenn jemand meine Beiträge gerne liest, so wie ich mich über Rückmeldungen freue, aber, lieber Harald, ich dachte mir beim Lesen Deiner Zeilen gleich - hm - das kann er doch so nicht sagen, er kann doch nicht für andere sprechen.


...kann er vielleicht doch. Indem er einfach aus den hier zustimmenden Äußerungen eine Tendenz formuliert. 

Winfried

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Mitleser,
und genau diese Mitleser von Briele`s Thread hat Harald wohl gemeint und ich habe das auch so empfunden. Er hat ja auch nicht "alle Forumsmitglieder" geschrieben und dies würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen. 
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die meisten Leser in diesem Thread die Beträge gerne lesen, weil sie ihnen gefallen und das wollte Harald wohl ausdrücken. Wer anderer Meinung ist muß ja nicht mitlesen.
Allen Forumsmitgliedern wünsche ich jedenfalls ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein (möglichst) gesundes Jahr 2014. Liebe Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Briele

Ihr Lieben, hier,

Ich danke für Eure Beiträge, die viel Wertschätzung ausdrücken. 
Lieber Harald, Asche auf dem Haupt brauchts nun wirklich keine!
Es ist ja eigentlich klar, dass Du die Leser dieses threads gemeint hast. Zugleich weiß ich um die Empfindlichkeiten die schnell in einem Forum entstehen können. Nu ist aber auch alles gesagt - hoffe ich. 
Übrigens sind bei den Sprüchen, Gedanken, die Du Deinen Texten anhängst oft welche dabei, die mich sehr ansprechen. Heute und jetzt habe ich einen:

_Ruhig sein, nicht ärgern, nicht kränken
Ist das allerbeste Schenken;
Aber mit diesem Pfefferkuchen
Will ich es noch mal versuchen.
Theodor Fontane
_

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele, 

auch ich danke Dir für Deine Beiträge. Ich habe schon immer eine Schwäche für gute Schreibe, und Du kannst gut schreiben. Aber natürlich ist es nicht nur das.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich unter "neue Beiträge" einen von Dir sehe freue ich mich auf, ja wie soll ich das nennen, lohnende Lektüre. Ich habe immer noch so viel mit meinen weiter oben geschilderten 2 Todesfällen in 2010 zu tun (die sich immer noch wie vor 3 Monaten anfühlen), daß Deine Überlegungen unendliche eigene Phantasie, Erinnerungen, Überlegungen, Gefühle anregen. Die Sache mit der Stimme beispielsweise. Ich kenne die Empfindung, daß die Stimme eines Gestorbenen ganz weg ist, aber deine Schilderung hat mir bewußt gemacht, daß ich einerseits fast täglich mit meinem Bruder rede, und in seinem Fall ist mir die Stimme deutlich präsent, und daß ich andererseits die realen Unterhaltungen unglaublich vermisse. Ach, natürlich vermisse ich nicht nur die Unterhaltungen, sondern den ganzen Menschen.

Obwohl ich weiß, daß Deine Beiträge weh tun werden, freue ich mich darauf, sie zu lesen. Ist das nun masoschistisch? Vielleicht helfen sie ein kleines bißchen, meinen eigenen "Kram" zu sortieren. Ist das nun egoistisch?


Wie auch immer - Danke und Dir alles Gute

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman,

Ich freue mich sehr über Deine Zeilen an mich und denke mir, wie doch oft das eine das andere bedingt. Also ich meine, da gibt es einen Beitrag und nur weil jener geschrieben wurde, kommt ein anderer zustande. Auf jeden Fall wäre es für mich schade gewesen Deinen nicht zu erhalten. Hab Dank!

Nein, es ist bestimmt weder masochistisch, noch egoistisch wenn Du meine Texte gerne liest. Teile meiner Trauer, die Fragen die ich mir stelle, halt der Umgang damit, sind vielleicht Deiner ähnlich oder bringen etwas zum Schwingen.

Nach Mamas Tod war ich geradezu zerrüttet vor lauter Schmerz. Mein Mann ist meiner Verzweiflung bemüht, aber hilflos gegenüber gestanden. 
Ich habe meterweise Bücher zu dem Thema Tod und Trauer gelesen, manchmal gab es eine Zeile, eine Seite, etwas, was mir gut getan, weiter geholfen hat. Ich habe dann erfahren, dass es Hilfe von Fachleuten gibt. Psychologische Hilfe wollte ich nicht, ich habe zwei Trauerseminare besucht, die waren für die Katz und dann habe ich einen Termin bei Charon, einer Einrichtung für Trauernde vereinbart.

Manchmal braucht es nur einen Satz und die Dame dort sagte den für mich richtigen für diese Phase. Sie sagte, dieser schreckliche Schmerz wird vergehen, die Sehnsucht, der Verlust wird bleiben. Und ich dachte, das ist schon in Ordnung, wenn alles verloren geht, so will ich wenigstens die Sehnsucht behalten. Im Laufe der Jahre ist das Gefühl der Sehnsucht, des Verlustes nicht mehr bitter, es ist eher Melancholie.

Ich hatte Versuche mit Selbsthilfegruppen, die ich nicht hilfreich fand. Und dann, fünf Jahre nach Mamas Tod, kam ich auf eine feine Sache. Ich wollte nie einen Computer, aber 2005 bekam ich meinen ersten Laptop und schnell entdeckte ich die Welt des Internets, fand Foren, in denen ich nach Informationen für meinen Mann suchte und stieß dabei auf ein Hinterbliebenenforum. 

Es hat mir so unglaublich gut getan mich mit Leuten auszutauschen die trauern, auch wenn Mamas Tod nun fünf Jahre zurück lag. Ich habe Trost erfahren, ich konnte andere trösten, oft hat mir ein Gedanke, eine Erfahrung von anderen geholfen, es war ein Geben und Nehmen. Das Wort "Trauerbewältigung" war vorher Theorie gewesen, jetzt erlebte ich es in dem Austausch von Erfahrungen.  Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich es nicht für möglich gehalten. Also es war für mich das, was Du in besseren Worten beschreibst. 

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Liebe Grüße Briele

P.S.
Nun kommt mir der Gedanke, dass in diesem thread natürlich auch andere über ihre Trauer schreiben können. Das ist ja selbstverständlich, aber ich denke eben, dass ich vielleicht eine Einladung aussprechen sollte, was hiermit geschieht.

----------


## Briele

Nach meinem letzten Beitrag habe ich weiter nachgedacht was mich in meinen Trauerzeiten weiter gebracht hat. Es war wirklich immer das Wort: das gesprochene, gehörte, gelesene, geschriebene und ganz oft eher einfache Aussagen. Wie zum Beispiel der oben erwähnte Satz, dass die Sehnsucht und der Verlust bleiben werden.

Geradezu banal war die Bemerkung eines Arztes. Es war der x-te Kardiologe, bei dem ich wegen meiner Herzrhythmusstörungen war, für die es keine medizinische Erklärung gab. Ich sagte, meine Mutter ist gestorben, mein Leben ist aus dem Rhythmus und jetzt halt auch mein Herz. Er meinte, das ist natürlich traurig und bedauerlich, aber daran sei nun nichts zu ändern. Das war mir wohl auch klar, aber so ausgesprochen, drehte sich mein Traueruhrwerk doch ein Rädchen weiter. Jeder, dem ich davon erzählte war empört, fand den Arzt herzlos. Aber für mich war es richtig gewesen. 

Zufällig (oder ja auch nicht) hatte ich in letzter Zeit einige Gespräche mit Menschen die in großer Sorge um ihre trauernden Angehörigen sind.
Mehr denn je denke ich, dass die meisten Trauernden irgend etwas oder jemanden benötigen. Ich schreibe das jetzt nicht aus besserwisserischen Gründen, es liegt mir am Herzen weil mir hier Frauen von ihrer Angst um ihren Partner schreiben und Männer die sich um ihre Frauen sorgen. Manchmal finde ich es ein bißchen schade, dass sie nicht im thread schreiben, aber ich verstehe es, ich hätte zu Werners Lebzeiten auch nicht öffentlich über meine  Sorgen und Ängste berichten wollen. 
Das einzige was wirklich den Schmerz mildert ist wahrscheinlich nur der Faktor Zeit. Insgesamt bin ich halbwegs zufrieden wie ich mich so durchwurschtle, einmal besser, dann gehts wieder schlechter. Immer wieder überkommt mich - ich kann es nicht anderes bezeichnen - das blanke Entsetzen, dass ich ihn nie mehr sehen werde, sprechen, berühren kann, jetzt immer ohne seine Zuwendung und die meiner Eltern weiterlebe.  Es ist dies ungeheuerlich.

Als ich unlängst über die verloren gegangen Stimmen schrieb, erhielt ich eine Nachricht, die ich am liebsten hier einfügen möchte, aber das geht natürlich nicht. XY schrieb, er könne sich auch nicht an die Stimmen der Verstorbenen erinnern und begann dann für sich zu überprüfen, inwieweit er sich an die Gesichter erinnern konnte. Das ging gut, dann fiel ihm auf, dass seine Kopfbilder mit vorhandenen Fotografien identisch waren. Dachte er an bestimmte Szenen für die es keine Fotos gab, dann fehlten nicht nur die Stimme, auch die Gesichtszüge, er erinnerte nur Abläufe, sowie die Umgebung. Er vermutet die Erinnerung wurde durch vorhandene Fotos überlagert.

Das finde ich interessant. Es wird auch oft behauptet Erinnerungen an die frühe Kindheit seien meist keine eigenen, sondern gespeist durch wiederholte Erzählungen Erwachsener. Ich habe aber viele sehr konkrete Bilder und Erinnerungen im Kopf, für die es weder Fotos noch Erzählungen anderer gibt. Inwieweit denkt man ohne Bilder und wie verlässlich sind sie? Bis vor ein paar Stunden hätte ich gesagt meine inneren Bilder passen verlässlich zu den Erinnerungen.
Doch dann dachte ich an Onkel Erwin, den jüngsten Bruder meiner Mutter. Ein paar Monate vor Kriegsende hatte er Fronturlaub, er saß viel vor dem Fenster, blickte auf die Berge, die er alle mehrfach bestiegen hatte, weinte viel und sagte er würde nicht wiederkommen. Er war 21 und ist dann wirklich gefallen. Ich sehe ihn da sitzen, ich sehe ihn weinen, ich sehe meine verzweifelten Großeltern, seine hilflosen Schwestern. Es gibt kein Foto und ich war noch nicht einmal auf der Welt. Ich denke öfter an ihn, denn wenn ich es nicht mache, tut es kein Mensch mehr. 
Ich kenne nur die Erzählungen meiner Mama und habe mir meine eigenen Bilder gemacht, die seit Jahrzehnten unverändert in meinem Kopf sind.

Nachdenkliche Grüße von Briele

----------


## Briele

Nun kam es anders als geplant. Nachdem ich einige liebe Einladungen für den Weihnachtsabend dankend abgelehnt habe weil ich alleine sein wollte, war ich es dann doch nicht. Ich habe eine Frau eingeladen, die aus anderen Gründen angeschlagen ist. Es kam nicht aus Mitleid füreinander zustande, wir haben uns dazu spontan entschlossen und es war ein gut gelungener Abend. Ein wenig seltsam war es in der letzten Woche, eine Art von Spannung in mir, die mich an die Kindheit erinnerte, da war ich voll Aufregung was ich bekommen werde. Das war die freudige Erwartung und jetzt befand ich mich am anderen Ende des Bogens , da, wo die Bangigkeit daheim ist, die Frage wie wird nur alles werden, was Gutes kann nicht kommen, eine ungute nervöse Anspannung war das und ein  diffuses Gefühl, dem ich rational kaum beikommen konnte.

Ich werde froh sein wenn jetzt bald der 2. Januar kommt, diese Wochen, die für sich alleine betrachtet schon sentimental sind, hinter mir liegen. Je älter man wird, desto mehr ist die Weihnachtszeit mit Erinnerungen an vergangene angefüllt und die meisten der für mich wichtigen Beteiligten sind leider tot. Es ist bestimmt anders wenn man Kinder und Kindeskinder hat.

Dazu kommt die Musik, die anrührenden, oft ja auch rührseligen Geschichten die man liest, hört, sieht. Ganz alltägliche Kleinigkeiten sind Anlass zu Traurigkeit. Ein Bändchen, das um ein Geschenk gebunden wird, macht bewusst was man ohnehin weiß: nie mehr ein Geschenk für ihn einwickeln, nie mehr eines bekommen. Was für phantastische  Pakete hat er mir immer geschickt, alles in edlem Papier mit schönen Bändern, liebevoll eingepackt, auf den kleinen Kärtchen witzige Kommentare.
Oder ich kaufe goody goodies und sehe die Gartmann Kringel, die er  jedes Jahr aus nostalgischen Kindheitserinnerungen wollte. Die Verpackung sieht aus wie vor hundert Jahren, die Schokolade schien mir auch immer aus dieser Zeit zu sein. Ich kaufe eine Packung für mich, kaue an den Kringeln mit weißen und roten Zuckerstreuseln herum und möchte am liebsten in den Karton heulen.

Ich habe in meinem Tagebuch vom Vorjahr gelesen. Ab dem 20. Dezember schrieb ich fast zwei Wochen lang tagtäglich. Es klingt nun bestimmt merkwürdig, aber mir sind vor lauter Mitleid für diese zwei Menschen, nämlich Werner und mich, die Tränen gekommen. Man könnte sagen meine Güte, das ist pures Selbstmitleid, aber ich habe den Eindruck das drückt es nicht aus. Es ist in diesem Jahr viel geschehen, ich weiß nicht, ob es das trifft, aber ich habe es mit einer gewissen Distanz gelesen. Schwierig zu beschreiben, Nicht nur meine Situation ist ganz anders, auch die Frau die im Dezember 2013 las was sie 2012 geschrieben hatte, ist anders.

Es war so schrecklich viel Kummer, Sorge, Angst, Mitleid, Verzweiflung, Hilflosigkeit und ja auch Traurigkeit. Die Befürchtung nicht so gut durchhalten zu können wie ich es möchte hat mich oft geplagt, Angst, dass mir der Atem ausgeht, die Liebe nicht reicht.  Jetzt ist meine Sehnsucht, meine Trauer oft schlimm, auch schmerzhaft, aber die anderen echt bedrückenden Gefühle sind weg. 
Kann man das alles auf Waagschalen legen, es bewerten? Ich kann es nicht. Einmal finde ich, dass mein Leben jetzt nicht mehr so schwer ist, dann ist meine Sehnsucht wieder derart schmerzhaft, dass mir all das Bedrückende des letzten Jahres im Vergleich dazu gering erscheint, ich gerne das doppelte davon auf mich nehmen würde, hätte ich ihn nur wieder. Eine schwere Zeit liegt hinter mir, in einer schweren anderer Art befinde ich mich jetzt. Es ist halt wie es ist. Einmal so, dann wieder anders.

Gestern nun ein Erlebnis, das ich eher witzig finde, andere vermutlich nicht. Ich habe mich mit Grabkerzen auf dem Weg nach Ohlsdorf gemacht, Hamburgs großer Friedhof, der fast mehr Park als letzte Ruhestätte ist, Werner und ich gingen zu jeder Jahreszeit dort gerne spazieren. Ich wollte zum Grab seiner Eltern und Großeltern. Auf der Fahrt dorthin habe ich in einem inneren Monolog seiner Mutter so richtig die Meinung gesagt und mir vorgenommen es am Grab nochmals zu tun, am Ende allerdings, weil Weihnachten ist und ich kein schlechter Mensch bin, wollte ich ein paar versöhnliche Worte sprechen. Dann habe ich das Grab nicht gefunden!

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet es gut und fein. Es “fein” haben bedeutet in Österreich nicht, es edel, nobel, vornehm zu haben, sondern es angenehm haben, sich wohlig fühlen, daheim sein.  “Fein sein,  beinonder bleibn”…. heißt es in einem Lied. Daß Ihr es fein habt und beieinander bleiben könnt, das wünsche ich Euch von Herzen. Sowie auch sonst alles erdenklich Gute.
Eure Briele

----------


## Briele

Ich war ein bißchen krank. Nicht sehr, aber doch so, dass ich Zuwendung und Aufmerksamkeit vermisste. Dank meiner Vorsorge war ja alles da, inklusive Hühnersuppe im Tiefkühler. Ich habe getan was mir die Vernunft sagt und darüber hinaus noch was mein Mann gesagt hätte. Aber es war keiner da, der mir eine Wärmflasche macht, einen Tee ans Bett bringt, mich bedauert, nach mir sieht und etwas unternehmen würde, wenn ich vielleicht einen Herzinfarkt erleide, oder einen Schlaganfall, irgend etwas in mir platzt, schreckliche Dinge passieren, die mich wehrlos machen.

Schnell tat ich mir schon wieder leid, mittlerweile kennt man das ja, dabei dachte ich früher immer ich sei keine Jammersuse. 

Mir fielen die Menschen ein, die immer und ewig alleine leben und vor allem die, die schwer krank sind, anstrengende Therapien haben. Und dann stellte ich fest, dass dies alles Frauen waren und sind. Ich kenne keinen einzigen Mann der schwer krank ist und alleine lebt. Keinen einzigen. Weder in der Gegenwart noch in der Vergangenheit. Wahrscheinlich ist es Zufall, es leben halt insgesamt mehr Frauen alleine als Männer, aber seltsam ist es doch. Nun will ich aber nicht länger darüber grübeln, denn man könnte da ja auf kuriose Gedanken und Schlussfolgerungen kommen, die ich gar nicht zu Ende denken will.

Nicht täglich, aber stets aufs Neue bin ich mit dem Alleinsein konfrontiert, mit dem alleine Leben - das trifft es besser. Es gilt nun Dinge zu bedenken, die mir früher gar nicht in den Kopf kamen. Manche davon sind wahrscheinlich bedenkenswert, andere vielleicht nur Bemühungen, Versuche um Sicherheit. Aber diese Art von Sicherheit ist dahin, dieses Urvertrauen das man hat, wenn man mit jemandem zusammen ist, der einem nur Gutes will, auf einen aufpasst, für einen da ist. Da sind jene, die glauben können: man kann nie tiefer fallen, als in Gottes Hand, wahrscheinlich besser dran. 

Ich unterhalte mich über das Thema mit anderen Frauen die alleine leben, zum Teil höre ich Nachahmenswertes, zum Teil Skurriles. Also die bereits erwähnte Krankenhaustasche werde ich demnächst vielleicht doch packen. Ich bin viel ordentlicher geworden, zeitweise fast schon pingelig, es kann ja jederzeit etwas passieren und fremde Menschen müssen in meine Wohnung. Jüngere sagen, das kann dir doch wurscht sein und genau dies dachte ich, als ich selbst jung war und Ältere darüber sprachen. Eine erzählte, sie würde nicht einmal mehr zum Briefkasten gehen ohne vorher die Herdplatte auszuschalten, die Kerze auszublasen, denn auf dem Hin- und Rückweg könnte ja etwas geschehen. Eine andere, und dies hat nun nichts mit dem alleine leben zu tun, sondern damit, immer auf Nummer sicher zu sein, also die benützt keinen Aufzug ohne vorher pischern zu gehen, weil es ja sein kann, dass man stecken bleibt.

Ich werde herausdividieren müssen was für mich richtig und wichtig ist und ich will mich mehr an meine Eltern halten, die weitgehend furchtlos waren, sich blitzschnell neu orientieren konnten und nicht nur zuversichtlich waren, sondern dies auch vermitteln konnten. 

Heute hat mir jemand ein Frohes Neues Jahr gewünscht und mich anschließend gefragt ob es für mich in Ordnung sei, wenn man mir Frohes wünscht. Doch, das nehme ich sehr gerne als Wunsch an. Ich erinnere die Neujahrswünsche vor einem Jahr, wie meine Hand länger gehalten und geschüttelt wurde, die Blicke tiefer gingen. Und ich erinnere vor allem, dass Werner und ich einander zu jenem Jahreswechsel nichts mehr sagten, uns besonders lange und innig umarmten, da war viel Liebe und auch Wehmut.

Briele

----------


## Wolfjanz

Liebe Briele,
das Leben ist ein "Gefährliches", siehe Michael Schumacher, mehr braucht man dazu gar nicht sagen..

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Zitat Wolfjanz:

_"das Leben ist ein "Gefährliches", siehe Michael Schumacher, mehr braucht man dazu gar nicht sagen.."
_
Und endet immer tödlich.

In jüngster Vergangenheit sind aus meinem unmittelbaren Bekanntenkreis Vier verstorben, darunter 3 Männer unter 60 Jahre an Herzinfarkt und eine Frau 62 J. beim Radfahren gestürzt, Schädeltrauma Exodus. Hat weder Staatsanwaltschaft, noch irgendwelche Medien etc., interessiert. Außer die Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft der gestürzten Frau interessierte sich für ihr Schicksal, da sie an die Hinterbliebenen nichts zahlen möchte.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

ich lese lieber etwas über weniger traurige Abläufe, obwohl man auch als älterer Mensch über alle aktuellen Geschehnisse informiert sein sollte, damit die Hirntätigkeit nicht in's Stolpern gerät. Einem Leserbrief entnahm ich das folgende für alle Zeiten gültige Zitat:

*"Man kann geben, ohne zu lieben, aber man kann nicht lieben, ohne zu geben"*
(Amy Carmichael)

Gruß Harald

----------


## kopro

Hallo, "Leben ist ein "Gefährliches" und endet tödlich.
Wir wollen keine Risiken eingehen. Sicherheitsstreben gehört zu den wichtigsten Aspekten unseres Lebens.
Doch das Leben ist immer lebensgefährlich, wie Erich Kästner in einem Silvestergedicht zu sagen weiß.
Dort heißt es genau: * " Wird`s besser? Wird`s schlimmer? fragt man alljährlich. Seien wir ehrlich: Leben ist immer Lebensgefährlich."*

Konrad

----------


## Briele

Lieber
@Wolfjanz,
@Helmut.a.g.
@Harald_1933
@kopro

Danke für Eure Gedanken zum Thema Sicherheit. Es ist wohl wahr, das Leben ist gefährlich, endet immer tödlich und alt werden ist nichts für Feiglinge. Wenn der Partner weg ist, kommt eine neue Art von Schutzlosigkeit dazu, zumindest empfinde ich es so.

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
Briele

----------


## Briele

Heute hätte mein Mann seinen 82igsten Geburtstag. Nun geschieht ja alles das erste Mal ohne ihn. Mir fällt nichts ein was ich heute Spezielles, ihm zum Gedenken, machen könnte. Denken tu ich so und so viel an ihn, ein Kerzchen zünde ich jeden Tag für ihn und meine Eltern an, und die Liebe, ja die wird irgendwie immer schöner. Unbeschwerter, klarer, auf eine seltsame Art sogar heller, leichter, oder  vielleicht trifft das Wort “ätherisch” es besser. Ich kann mit meiner Liebe ja nun machen was ich will, habe das alleinige Sagen, bin nicht angewiesen auf Reaktionen. Merkwürdig ist das.  In Ermangelung eines geeigneten Rituals habe ich jetzt halt zwei Stück Torte gekauft, die werde ich dann beide essen, das hätte ihn erheitert.

Im Winter des letzten Jahres dachte ich, dass er wohl nicht mehr lange leben wird. Nicht weil er sich dramatisch schlechter fühlte, der PSA Wert war mit Zytiga noch am Fallen, es war etwas anderes. Er begann mir zu entgleiten. Das hatte ich das erste Mal bei Mama erlebt. Körperlich war sie noch relativ gut drauf, hatte kaum Schmerzen, aber etwas wurde anders und es dauerte bis ich für diese völlig neue Erfahrung Worte fand. Sie zog sich nicht zurück, das war es nicht, sie ging nicht auf Abstand, sie entglitt mir. Meine Liebe, meine Zuneigung, mein Dasein, - ich - begann an Macht zu verlieren. Etwas bis dahin Unbekanntes, noch nie Dagewesenes war plötzlich um sie. Wenn ich sie umarmte, neben ihr auf dem Bett lag, mit ihr sprach war es nah und innig, aber das für mich Fremde war auch da, umgab sie. Und so war es dann bei Papa. 

Dazu kam eine Veränderung im Gesicht. Nicht ständig, aber immer wieder meinte ich etwas Neues, Bedrohliches, Kantiges - vor allem im Profil - zu sehen. Alles so ein halbes Jahr vor dem Tod.

Als bei meinem Mann diese Phase begann, konnte ich etwas besser damit umgehen. Ich bemühte mich nicht so verzweifelt wie bei Mama den früheren Zustand wiederherzustellen, ich war nicht so verwirrt. Dafür begann ich schon früher mit dem Traurigsein, ich wusste Bescheid und die Zeichen zu deuten.  Ich ließ ihn mehr alleine sein, aber ich war immer da. 

Weder mit ihm, noch mit Mama oder Papa habe ich darüber gesprochen, gefragt ob sie das Fremde sehen, fühlen. Es wäre mir indiskret und nicht gehörig erschienen.

So wie ich scheute noch Fotos zu machen. Gedacht habe ich oft daran. Als Papa im Sterben lag, hatte ich sogar meine Kamera mit, ich wollte dass jemand unsere Hände fotografiert, wie seine in meiner liegt. Aber ich dachte dann, das gehört sich nicht. Und so gibt es von diesen drei Menschen keine Fotos ihres letzten Lebensjahres. Ich wollte nicht, dass sie denken, nun fotografiert sie, weil sie noch ein Bild will und vielleicht ist es das letzte von mir. Ich wollte diese Gedanken nicht in ihrem Blick sehen. 

In meinem Tagebuch habe ich nachgelesen, dass ich tagelang vor und nach dem Geburtstag kleine Geschenke für Werner hatte und das Hauptgeschenk war ein neues Gerät das DVD’s und Videos ab- bzw. überspielen kann. Er hat sich dann auch sehr damit beschäftigt, wie er überhaupt in seinen letzten Jahren unheimlich viel vom Fernseher und Radio aufnahm. Auch Mama hatte fast täglich Musik auf Kassetten aufgenommen. Vielleicht ist es ein Zufall, vielleicht entspricht es dem Wunsch etwas festzuhalten was einem wichtig erscheint, ich weiß es nicht. 

Hätte er letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten, zu Neujahr, zu seinem Geburtstag am liebsten geschrien, haltet die Welt an, ich will hier bleiben, ich will nicht sterben, ich habe Angst!? Möchte das jeder machen und tut es nicht um keinen zu erschrecken? Denkt man, es kommt wie’s kommt, da muß jeder durch, es wird schon nicht so schlimm werden, sterben müssen wir alle? Man weiß es nicht. Man könnte es nicht einmal über sich selbst sagen,  man kann das nicht üben, ausprobieren. 

Am Ende seines Lebens, sowie auch in den letzten Tagen meiner Eltern, hatte ich den Eindruck in Wirklichkeit nicht mehr gebraucht zu werden. Das hat mich jedes Mal erschüttert. Zugleich fand ich es tröstlich, dass nun etwas geschieht, der Sterbende in einem Zustand ist, in dem er nicht mehr bedürftig ist. Irgendwie in all dem Schrecken auch der Beginn einer anderen, neuen Freiheit. Ich fand diese Erfahrung auch tröstend was mein eigenes Sterben betrifft, denn für mich ist ja nun keiner mehr übrig, keiner mehr so wirklich da.

Ich höre oft …”wir können über alles sprechen”…., das kann ich auch über Werner und meine Eltern sagen. Aber für mich gab es dann einen kleinen Rest bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, darüber soll und darf *ich* nicht zu sprechen beginnen. Die anderen schon, denen habe ich auch meine Bereitschaft signalisiert darüber, wie über alles, zu sprechen. Es ist nicht leicht, man möchte das Richtige tun und kann dabei nur sein Bestes geben. 
Zweifel, dass dieses Beste von einem auch genügte, die bleiben immer.

Briele

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Briele,

du spürst, wie dein Herz ruhiger wird. Das ist gut. Weiterhin viel Kraft.

Winfried

----------


## Sabine

Auch ich liebe Briele wünsche Dir gaaaaanz viel Kraft......und ein gutes neues Jahr 2014!!!

----------


## Briele

Es geht mir recht gut! Ich habe verschiedene Hasstermine abgearbeitet, das alleine gibt ja immer ein Gefühl von Zufriedenheit. Doch es sind mehrere Dinge, die mir ein Gefühl innerer Besänftigung geben. Ich fühle mich nicht mehr so aufgerissen, insgesamt heiler.

Das Herz geht mir auf (eine Redewendung, trotzdem ist mir, als würde es sich tatsächlich mehr öffnen) wenn ich vor den Fotos meines Mannes stehe. Ich habe fünf ausgewählt, die ihn in den letzten 26 Jahren zeigen, so lange kannte ich ihn. Auf allen lächelt und lacht er mich an, sehe ich in sein offenes, freundliches Gesicht und ich fühle mich dann gut, möchte ihn herzen und kosen, flüstere ihm liebe Worte zu. Erinnere, wie ich sage, du siehst aber gut und fesch aus, und er meint, nalter, kranker Mann? und ich antworte,  aber *mein* alter, kranker Mann!

Ich höre von grantigen, übellaunigen Menschen, die ständig alles Schwere vor sich her tragen, kein Geheimnis aus ihrer Eifersucht auf die Gesunden machen, und kapiere erst jetzt was für ein Glück ich da mit meinem Mann und meinen Eltern hatten. Vielleicht wussten sie aber auch, dass ich wohl einiges aushalte, mit so etwas aber schwer zurecht käme.

Manches gibt mir ein Gefühl von Dankbarkeit, da habe ich vorher gar nicht groß darüber nach gedacht. Zum Beispiel, dass wir uns füreinander entscheiden konnten, ohne dass ein anderer Mensch deshalb verlassen werden musste. Ich denke ich hätte das immer als Hypothek empfunden, aber bewusst ist es mir erst vor ein paar Tagen geworden.

Und richtig froh bin ich, nun auch wieder jede Nacht zu träumen und mich daran zu erinnern. Es sind nahe Begegnungen, witzige Begebenheiten, es ist manchmal traurig und es kann auch sehr, sehr gefährlich sein.

Aus heutiger Sicht denke ich, dass ich nun mit etwas Abstand meine Trauer betrachten kann. Das kann morgen schon wieder anders sein, es ist wirklich so, dass sich das Befinden von einer Sekunde auf die andere komplett ändern kann. Also wenn es so rasend schnell ist, dann hat sich die Trauer an einem, wie üblich ohne Vorwarnung, fest gebissen, umgekehrt geht es langsamer vor sich.
Es ist aber immer öfter, immer mehr für mich so, wie

Irmgard Erath schreibt:
. Die Liebe hat sich gewandelt, 
sie ist nun unendlich zart und doch so stark,
still, und dennoch voller Lebendigkeit.
Fern, aber in jedem Augenblick gegenwärtig;
Sie ist geheimnisvoll
und  doch ganz klar,
rein und frei von allen Dingen dieser Welt.
Nun ist sie daheim, in der Geborgenheit des Herzens,
im Schutze der Erinnerung.
Unantastbar,
unbesiegbar
unverlierbar 

Das ist das eine. Das andere ist, dass mir manchmal vorkommt als hängen nun Gefühlskabel lose an mir herunter, sie waren an Werner angeschlossen, wurden abgestöpselt und das fühlt sich gar nicht gut an. 

Ich werde mir das nach und nach im einzelnen ansehen. Mit Werners Tod habe ich viel verloren, manches, was nach wie vor in mir ist, läuft irgendwie ins Leere. Was es im einzelnen ist werde ich für mich aufschreiben. Und dann überlegen ob ich das andere Ende irgendwo wieder anstöpseln kann, vielleicht inhaltlich umzupolen ist, weiß der Geier wie, wo, wann. Vielleicht brauche ich nicht mehr alles? Und dann werde ich mich einfach damit abfinden müssen, dass Manches für immer dahin ist, es nicht mehr geben wird. Es gibt ja  viele  Abschiede in einem Leben und jeder ist dann wie ein kleiner Tod.

Briele - mit lieben Grüßen an alle die hier lesen.
__________________________________________________  ___

Liebe @Sabine und
Lieber @Winfried,

Vielen Dank für Euren Gruß, die guten Wünsche, über die ich mich freue und  die ich auf das herzlichste erwidere.
Alles Liebe - Briele

----------


## Briele

Angeregt durch meinen Nachbarthread denke ich über “die Liebe” nach. Ich habe dort eine etwas flapsige Bemerkung über den “zweiten Frühling” gemacht, das tut mir leid.

Ich denke nach über die Facetten die es gibt, wie verschieden allein ich die Liebe erlebt habe, wie man sie verkennen, nicht erkennen kann, wie erfreulich, wie dramatisch sie sich wandeln kann. Manchmal bringt Einsamkeit, auch Verzweiflung den einen zum anderen, dann ist es der Sport, ein Hobby, eine Kontaktanzeige, dann denkt man jetzt ist es die echte große Liebe, aber es waren doch hauptsächlich die Hormone.

Das mag klein klingen, vielleicht empfindet man es selbst mickrig und doch kann daraus was wirklich Tolles entstehen. Und umgekehrt geht es genauso leicht den Bach hinunter. Die große seelische Übereinstimmung, was hat man darauf gehofft, man meint das Du gefunden zu haben, sieht großzügig über alles Mögliche hinweg, aber eigentlich kann der Mensch nur gut zuhören, oder hat ein seelenvolles Auge, oder zärtliche Hände, eine gute Schreibe, was weiß ich, aber sonst passt eigentlich nichts und dann ist es halt doch zu wenig. 

Und dann, diese tief empfundenen Lieben, die ganz ohne Erotik sind und trotzdem ist man sich gerne körperlich nahe, findet Berührungen, Umarmungen angenehm. Die weichen warmen Lippen meiner Mama, Papas glatte, nass rasierte Wange, darunter sein Nikotinschnurrbart, die festen Arme meines Bruders, meine Neffen, die nicht mehr so gerne schmusen, aber sich an mich lehnen, wenn wir nebeneinander sitzen. Ich liebe sie und ich liebe meine Freundinnen, ich fühle Liebe für Männer fern jeder Sexualität, und  es ist grandios, dass man mit dem Gefühl nicht haushalten muß, man ganz verschwenderisch damit umgehen kann und wenn man das tut, dann wird an allen Ecken und Enden irgendwie mehr daraus.

Was ist wichtiger: zu lieben, oder geliebt zu werden? Selten ist es ja konstant fifty fifty. 

Wenn ich an die Liebe zu meinem Mann denke, dann fällt mir immer als erstes eine der langen Bahnfahrten auf dem Weg zu ihm ein. Da kannte ich ihn ca. zwei Jahre und ich war mit meiner Reiselektüre schneller fertig geworden als gedacht. Nun saß ich da, ließ meine Gedanken laufen und stellte etwas überrascht fest, dass ich nie in ihn verliebt war. Unsere Annäherung war eine langsame gewesen, von Anfang an fand ich das Zusammensein mit ihm angenehmst, ich fühlte mich immer wohl mit ihm und so ging es ihm mit mir. Also dies aufgeregt Exaltierte, das unruhig Nervöse, dieser Zustand, in dem man kaum an etwas anderes denken kann, all dies war mit Werner nicht. Aber ich vermisste es nicht! Es tat gut, in Ruhe und konzentriert ein Buch auf der Reise lesen zu können, festzustellen, aha, Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe, nun nicht einmal mehr ein Drittel der Fahrtdauer, ich freute mich so auf ihn und manchmal fuhr er mir entgegen, saß ab Hannover plötzlich neben mir. 

Einmal fuhr er mit dem Nachtzug von Hamburg nach Wien und am selben Abend wieder zurück. Er wollte mir etwas Wichtiges von Angesicht zu Angesicht sagen und als ich beeindruckt war meinte er, warum, so etwas macht doch jeder Fan für seinen Fußballclub. 

Und von Woche zu Woche, Jahr zu Jahr, von Brief zu Brief, liebte ich ihn tiefer, inniger und am Ende auch verzweifelt. 

Anderes Thema: ich habe es mir verkniffen hier über Bücher zu schreiben die ich lese. Aber nun möchte ich doch einen Titel einfügen:

“In die Sonne schauen - wie man die Angst vor dem Tod überwindet” von Irvin D. Yalom. Es gibt in diesem Buch auch die üblichen “Fallbeispiele” auf amerikanische Art, aber man kann diese ganz gut lesen. Wirklich gut finde ich seine Reflektionen und wichtig waren für mich die Zitate großer Philosophen, auch Texteinfügungen und ich werde nun gerne mehr bei Epikur, Schopenhauer, Nietzsche nachlesen. Es scheint leider kein Buch zu geben, in dem zum Thema “Sterben, Tod, Trauer” man die Texte der Philosophen zusammengestellt hat, also muß man einzeln nachschlagen. Oder kennt jemand so eine Sammlung?

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

konnte jetzt nicht wieder einschlafen und habe *dies* gefunden.

Liebe Grüße

----------


## Briele

Eben war doch noch alles gut gewesen und von ja auf nein schon wieder anders. Ich saß mit einer großen Tasse Kaffee vor einem großen Kreuzworträtsel und bin von einer Sekunde auf die andere in Tränen ausgebrochen. Es gab eine Zeit, lang ist es her, da hockten Werner und ich manchmal eng nebeneinander bei einem Kreuzworträtsel und haben uns gut ergänzt. Und jetzt, ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau was es war, vielleicht wusste ich nicht wie die siebte Frau Mohammeds hieß, oder irgendein Fluß, auf jeden Fall fehlte das Wort und mein Werner. 

Er fehlt mir so. Er fehlt mir so sehr, dass es weh tut. Und wenn das so ist, dann erscheinen mir meine good times, the rolling ones, über die ich doch meine mich freuen zu können, als Larifari, reine Selbsttäuschung, selbst initiierter Lug und Trug.

Warum breche ich über einem Kreuzworträtsel in Tränen aus? Weil es eine Facette, eine Kleinigkeit ist, über die ich seit seinem Tod noch nicht nach gedacht hatte? Will jede kleine Sache eine Form von Würdigung erfahren, indem ich ihrer bewusst werde, es betrauere, mich verabschiede? Das ging ja noch, aber wenn ich einmal auf dieser Schiene bin, kommt regelmäßig eines zum anderen und es geht wieder bergab, bergab, bergab.

Briele
__________________________________________________  ___

Lieber Harald,
Danke für den feinen Link, ich habe schon einige Male in diesen Seiten gelesen.
Herzliche Grüße Briele

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele,

wie kommt mir das bekannt vor. Im letzten Jahr habe ich einen Film über die Huber-Brüder, die Extrembergsteiger, gesehen. Der hat mich von einem Moment auf den anderen dermaßen aus der Bahn geworfen und zum Weinen gebracht, daß ich eine Reise um einen Tag verschieben mußte. Nie wieder werde ich mit meinem Bruder wandern können! Es ist nicht zu fassen.

Nicht daß ich mit meinem Bruder annähernd solche Klettereien gemacht hätte, wir haben eher Touren durch die Cinque Terre gemacht. Egal. Diese Touren werden nie, nie wieder so stattfinden - ich war letztes Jahr eine Woche allein dort, es war eine unser gemeinsamen Lieblingsgegenden. Es war so schön wie immer, durchaus möglich, daß ich wieder einmal hinfahre, aber das nicht mehr mit ihm gemeinsam haben zu können...

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und danke Dir für die großzügige Einladung, Deinen Thread für Berichte wie diesen mit zu nutzen.

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele, ich war gestern etwas kurz. Entschuldige bitte.

Will jede kleine Sache eine Form von Würdigung erfahren, indem ich ihrer bewusst werde, es betrauere, mich verabschiede?

Ja, wahrscheinlich. Alles, alles, alles kann einen runterreißen, und dann versucht man es mit Erklären, Einordnen - die klassischen Reflexe des vom rohen Leben beleidigten Intellekts.

Ich bin kein Trauer-Fachmann, aber meine persönliche Theorie geht ungefähr so:
Direkt nach dem Tod des geliebten Menschen kriecht man auf dem Level Null herum, für Tage, Wochen, Monate. Dann kommt man auf eine sacht ansteigende Ebene, wo es im täglichen Leben etwas besser wird. Simple Tätigkeiten wie Kochen, Abwasch & Co. werden hilfreich. Aber die sacht ansteigende Ebene ist - wie im Karst - von Löchern, Abstürzen auf Level Null durchzogen. Im Laufe der Zeit (der berühmten Heilerin) nimmt die Zahl der Löcher ab, aber wenn man sie erwischt, gehen sie wieder runter auf Level Null, und man hat das Gefühl man ist zurück auf Start. Und dann krabbelt man aus dem Loch und kommt zurück auf die sacht ansteigende Ebene, und mit viel Glück werden die Löcher wirklich weniger, aber sie werden immer da sein.

Und Ja, Ja, Ja - das man und die theoretische Ebene sind auch eine Methode, sich die Gefühle (ein bißchen) vom Leib zu halten. Selbsterhaltungstrieb?

Ach Briele, so lange wir  uns selbst so gut beschreiben können, sind wir, hoffe ich jedenfalls, auf einem halbwegs guten Weg.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

manchmal gelingt es, beim Lesen von Worten, mit denen andere Menschen ihre Gefühle oder ihr Denken veranschaulicht haben, von eigenen Kümmernissen abzulenken. Nachfolgende Links mögen auch Dir beim gelegentlichen anklicken lesenswert sein:

http://www.abyssal.de/zitate/tod.html

http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/feuilleton...tod-1.18190463

http://www.swr.de/-/id=11315770/prop...y-20130527.pdf

http://books.google.de/books?id=QAYa...tzsche&f=false

http://www.denkpraxis.ch/tl_files/Ph...rbenZitate.pdf

*"Die Normalität ist eine gepflasterte Straße; man kann gut darauf gehen - doch es wachsen keine Blumen auf ihr"*
(Vincent van Gogh)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Orixa!

Liebe Briele

Leider war ich lange nicht da, Urlaub in Andalusien mit meiner Frau und Sohn, so manche Arbeit und, nur ungern zugegeben, das mir doch unheimliche Thema hier...im Augenblick ist es zu dieser Thematik ja alles ganz ruhig bei mir - da mochte ich nicht so recht her kommen und mich mit meinen Ängsten konfrontieren

Doch dann dachte ich, jetzt muss ich doch endlich mal schauen nach deinen Briefen hier. Und so danke ich dir erst jetzt für deine Worte im Dezember. 

Vielmehr gibt es gerade nicht zu sagen, vielleicht noch, das auch mir das Buch von Yalom: In die Sonne sehen - wirklich eine Hilfe war. Und das mir immer noch gefällt, wie hier die Menschen miteinander umgehen!

Nun werde ich die nächsten Tage die Links von Harald abarbeiten, sie scheinen wirklich spannend und wertvoll. Dann schau ich wieder mal rein

LG

Thomas

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman,

Ich glaub schon, dass wir auf einem halbwegs guten Weg sind, also ich bin da ziemlich zuversichtlich und ich meine Du kannst es für Dich auch sein. Weißt Du, wenn Du mir schreibst, dann denke ich gleich an Deinen Bruder, diesen Verlust, wahrscheinlich weil Du darüber in Deinem ersten Beitrag an mich geschrieben hast. Und dann kommt mir mein  Bruder in den Sinn, um den ich schon einmal, kurz nach Papas Tod große Sorgen haben mußte, und dass es doch eigentlich, so man sich mag und gut versteht, niemanden gibt der einem näher steht als ein Geschwister, mit niemanden ist man mehr verwandt, keinem kann man mehr vertrauen, wer weiß sonst schon so viel von einem und man hat eine gemeinsame Geschichte. 

Einerseits sag ich mir Trauer kann und soll man nicht bewerten, traurig ist traurig, weh tut weh. Aber für mich gibt es doch - wie soll ich es nennen - Abstufungen, Unterschiede. Mir fehlen die Worte wenn ein Kind stirbt, da gibt es auch keine Worte des Trostes, die Trauer wird für immer bleiben. Und ein Geschwister ist auch so wie ein Stück von einem selbst.

Nein, die Bergtouren werden nie, nie wieder so stattfinden, aber Du wirst da sein, und die Berge, die Erinnerung, die Liebe. Wenn du vielleicht denkst, Mensch, das bild ich mir nur ein, so gibt es doch für einen Moment oder mehrere das Gefühl, er geht nun neben Dir. Das sind so schmerzlich-süße Erlebnisse die eben beides sind, traurig und schön.

Du beschreibst Deine Trauertheorie beeindruckend, in mehreren Bildern finde ich mich wieder. Was mir im Laufe der Zeit besser gelingt ist, die Löcher schon vorher zu sehen und ich sage mir dann, in jedes muß ich mich nicht plumpsen lassen. Für mich ist auch die Erfahrung beruhigend, dass ich aus ihnen wieder heraus komme und es Inseln für mich gibt.

Die für mich wichtigste Insel ist hier. Ich weiß nicht wo und wie ich wäre, wenn ich das hier nicht hätte. Es war nicht geplant, es hat sich ergeben. 
Nicht nur das Schreiben tut mir gut, auch dass es gelesen wird und vor allem natürlich, dass ich darauf Reaktionen erfahre. 

Mach es weiter gut und ich freu mich wenn Du wieder einmal schreibst!
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deinen lieben Gruß und für die Links, besonders für den von SWR2. Ich habe unlängst auch wieder in jenen mit dem Thema Trauer gelesen, die Du mir vor ein paar Monaten geschickt hast.

Es stimmt, ein Wort, ein Satz, ein Text kann weiterhelfen und mir ganz besonders wenn ich direkt angesprochen werde. Wahrscheinlich dringt das tiefer, schenkt man dem erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit, reflektiert man mehr. Mir fällt nämlich gerade auf, dass mir Rastaman oben etwas schrieb, was mich überprüfen lässt, ob ich auch in dem Ausmaß gut für mich sorge wie ich es möchte. Das habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so im Auge gehabt, aber durch seinen Beitrag an mich, denke ich nun wieder daran.
Ich finde dafür hat man eine gewisse Verpflichtung und er hat es z.B. gut gemacht, indem er eine Reise geplant hat die er mit seinem Bruder gemacht hat, einen Film sieht, von dem er sich denken kann, dass er ihm nahe gehen wird, dass er weint, so sehr, dass er sich davon erst erholen muß, sich einen Tag dafür zusteht und dann die Reise antritt.

Was ich jetzt geschrieben habe gehört eigentlich in den Beitrag an Rastaman, aber weil ich - nun ja - nicht mit ihm, aber mit meinem Brief an ihn fertig war, habe ich es hier geschrieben und weil es ein Beispiel ist, daß einem das, was andere erleben und sagen nicht nur ablenken, sondern manchmal sogar weiterbringen kann.

Lieber Harald, hast Du ein von Dir angelegtes Archiv auf das Du zurückgreifst? Ich habe den Eindruck es ist natürlich nicht alles für jeden, aber dass Du für jeden etwas hast. Vielen Dank.

Alles Liebe und Gute
Briele

----------


## Briele

Ich war ziemlich durch den Wind. Ihr habt mir geholfen mit Beiträgen hier, mit p.N.s, Links, tröstenden Worten und ich danke Euch von Herzen. Es tut mir immer wieder ein wenig leid, wenn sich die guten schönen Gedanken von Euch an mich nicht alle hier vereinen, andere auch was davon hätten. Aber ich will nicht meckern, so gehört der p.N.-Teil halt mir allein.

Es war natürlich nicht durchgängig herbe, ich habe auf bewährte Mittel zurückgegriffen. Leute eingeladen, neue Rezepte ausprobiert, gekocht, in der Wohnung herum gekramt, wieder sortiert, verschenkt, entsorgt. Ich habe das Angebot einer Großstadt genutzt, lange flotte Gänge gemacht und mir manchmal nette Geschichten für mein Leben ausgedacht. Andere Male bin ich auf eine irgendwie schwere Art dahin getrottet ohne an Bestimmtes zu denken, dann kamen so Gedankenszuckungen: Werner ist tot, Werner ist tot, Werner ist tot.  Ob er sich vorstellen hat können wie es mir ohne ihn geht? Wie das für mich ist? Das habe ich mir bei meinen Eltern, besonders bei Mama auch oft gedacht. Was für ein Kummer, dies nicht mit den Menschen besprechen zu können, von ihnen nicht getröstet zu werden!

Bedenke ich es recht, so war ich erneut in der Phase, in der es mich umtreibt von einer Seite auf die andere. Es ist dies etwas was ich sonst von mir nicht kenne, was ich in meiner Trauer als wirklich sehr irritierende Zugabe empfinde und gerne los wär. Man kann natürlich sagen, der Zustand zeigt, dass sich etwas bewegt (ich) und das ist ja gut, ein Stillstand wäre besorgniserregend.

Eben war ich noch halbwegs zufrieden mit mir, schon stelle ich wieder dies und jenes in Frage, Dinge, die eigentlich bereits entschieden waren, beackere ich neu. Ich sehe etliche Fehlentscheidungen in meinem bisherigen Leben, hauptsächlich finanzieller Art, Wohnraum betreffend und lasse sie zu sehr Hemmschuh für zukünftige werden. Wie ich überhaupt etwas zaghaft geworden bin, das ist neu und insgesamt bin ich mir manchmal auf eine seltsame Art fremd.

Lange war es nicht mehr als ein dumpfes Ahnen, mehr und mehr habe ich nun den Eindruck, dass ich nicht nur meine Trauer hin und her wende, sondern auch mein Leben und meinen Tod, mein dereinstiges tot sein.

Daß das Leben eine gefährliche Sache ist, unweigerlich mit dem Tod endet haben wir hier schon einmal ausgeführt. Alles klar.

Man neigt ja dazu in seinen Vorstellungen die Menschen in einer Familie  chronologisch sterben zu lassen. Die alten zuerst. Daß es leider nicht immer so läuft wissen wir. Ist dem so, dann geht es mir als nächste an den Kragen, in der kleinen Verwandtschaft bin ich jetzt die älteste, es gibt sonst niemand zwischen 60 und 100, ich bin sozusagen, wenn auch noch nicht ganz alt,  die Patronin. 
Als Werner im Sterben lag dachte ich, wenn es geht, dann möchte ich bitte nur mehr bei meinem eigenen Sterben dabei sein, nicht mehr bei dem eines anderen. Dies denke ich nach wie vor.

Bei dem Thema kommt man ziemlich schnell zu den Fragen, die fast alle Kranken umtreibt,  nicht nur die, irgendwie hat jeder damit zu tun, weil man Angehöriger, Hinterbliebener, alternd ist, weil man denkt. 
Sollte ich so alt werden wie Werner, oder wie meine Eltern, dann meine ich aus guten Gründen (von denen vermutlich nicht alle gut sein werden) darauf hoffen zu dürfen, dass einem geholfen wird wenn man sagt, jetzt mag ich nicht mehr, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass es mich in kalter Winterzeit anweht, dass ich noch auf eigenen Füßen eine kleine Strecke gehen kann. Meistens ist es ja so, dass wenn man die Kraft hätte fehlt der Mut, ist der Mut da, fehlt die Kraft. 

Nein, ich bin nicht depressiv, ich bin nicht gefährdet, ich hatte noch nie in meinem Leben den Gedanken es - das Leben - nicht zu packen, mich aufzugeben, es gab wahrlich keinen Grund dafür. Aber man hat dies und das gesehen, miterlebt, man macht sich Gedanken. Ich erinnere ein Buch, das im Bergdorf sein muß, ich habe es nach Mamas Tod gekauft how to commit suizide. Wir haben daheim schon früh, da waren sie alle noch pumperlgesund, über das Thema gesprochen und ich habe großspurig gesagt, sie können sich auf mich verlassen, ich würde Tabletten haben, beschaffen. Als Mama mich ansprach, war eine Metastase am Mageneingang und sie konnte gar nichts bei sich behalten, nicht einmal einen Schluck Wasser. Sie wollte Papas Rasiermesser, ich habe es ihr nicht gebracht. Ich hab zu weinen begonnen und sie hat gesagt, ist schon gut, ist schon gut. Sie hat mich nicht bedrängt. Ich habe sie im Stich gelassen.
Wahrscheinlich sollte man solche Sachen hier nicht schreiben. Man kann den Beitrag sofort löschen!

Briele

----------


## Giorgios

Liebe Briele, 
heute bist Du aber wirklich hart drauf. Ich meine den Schluss mit Deiner Mutter. Man könnte es auch umgekehrt sehen: Darf man, auch als Sterbenskranke, von der eigenen Tochter ein Rasiermesser verlangen? Tabletten, okay, aber in so einer Situation kann man, glaub ich, gar nicht alles richtig machen. Ihr beide nicht. Auch wenn Du Jahrzehnte vorher gesagt hast, Du hättest dann im Zweifelsfall Tabletten - ich kann mir eigentlich schlecht einen Menschen vorstellen, der dann gleich loseilt und etwas Passendes besorgt (was übrigens?). Gab es keinen behandelnden Arzt, der über seinen hippokratischen Schatten hätte springen können? Was hast Du davon, wenn Du Dich jetzt anklagst (Ich habe sie im Stich gelassen)? Ich meine die Frage ernst - was immer man tut, es hat immer irgendeinen Nutzen für einen. "Nutzen" ist dabei ja wertneutral gemeint, der Nutzen ist ja nicht immer gut für einen. Er kann einen auch von etwas abhalten, was vielleicht gerade schwer zu tun, zu denken oder zu fühlen ist. 
Fürs Löschen bin ich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Du hast in Deinen Beiträgen eigentlich immer sensibel, selbstkritisch und manchmal durchaus mit Humor geschrieben. Es steht mir natürlich nicht zu, Dir jetzt öffentlich zu schreiben: Briele, ich kenn mich aus mit Selbstmitleid (ein hartes Wort), es ist nicht schlimm, wenn´s einen einmal packt. Aber ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Du aus Deiner gegenwärtigen Stimmung wieder herauskommst! 
Ups, jetzt habe ich es aber doch getan
Vielleicht musst Du mal wieder - bei Tageslicht - über den Ohlsdorfer Friedhof gehen....

Herzliche Grüße, Giorgios

----------


## Rastaman

Doch, liebe Briele, solche Sachen sollte man hier schreiben. Auch und gerade hier!

Ich werde es nie verstehen, daß die meisten Menschen sich nicht mit ihrer eigenen Endlichkeit beschäftigen mögen, ist diese Endlichkeit bei allen Unwägbarkeiten des Lebens doch das einzige, womit wir alle ganz sicher rechnen können. Bei den meisten Diskussionen hier geht es ja, wie immer bei medizinischen Themen, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Bei der Endlichkeit des Lebens nicht. Sie ist 100%ig sicher.

Genauso wichtig ist die Diskussion des Selbstbestimmungsrechts am Lebensende. Alle Institutionen sind dagegen, die Religionsvereine, die Gesetze, sogar die ärtzliche Standesordung, und wo der letzte Wille nicht direkt verboten werden werden kann, wird es zumindest richtig schwer gemacht, der Hebel wird dann eben bei den potentiellen Helfern angesetzt. 

Als mein Bruder todkrank war, und die ambulanten Palliativ-Docs praktisch täglich vorbeikamen, hat er uns das Versprechen abgenommen, ihn absolut unter gar keinen Umständen in irgendeine Klinik zu bringen. Er war Arzt und wußte wie der Medizin-Apparat (meistens) funktioniert. Im Zweifel mit lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen, no matter what. Die Palliativ-Docs haben ihm recht gegeben, sie konnten nicht mal für ihre eigene Klinik die Respektierung des Patientenwillens garantieren. Ist das nicht furchtbar?

Ich beneide die Schweizer um ihre Gesetze, dabei geht es da nicht mal um Sterbehilfe, sondern nur um die Hilfe beim Suizid. Noch mehr beneide ich die Holländer und Belgier um ihre Gesetze, wo es um echte Sterbehilfe geht. Und Ja, Mißbrauch ist möglich, wie immer. Aber dafür das Selbstbestimmungsrecht am Lebensende für _alle_ verbieten? 

Ich könnte wüten für Stunden, aber damit würde ich Brieles Thread mißbrauchen. Also Stop, und Dank an Briele für den Denkanstoß.

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman,

Du bist herzlich eingeladen hier zu wüten und zu toben. 
Wie wahr, die einzige Sicherheit im Leben ist die Tatsache, dass man stirbt. Es ist für mich (seit Jahrzehnten) ein  wichtiger Teil von Freiheit, wie ich sie verstehe, dass ich mein Leben beenden kann wann ich es für richtig halte. Und ich krieg einen ganz dicken Hals wenn dann die Nazikeule geschwungen wird, oder es heißt ich mache den lieben Gott traurig. 
__________________________________________________  __

Lieber Giorgios,
Huhu, ich geh natürlich nur bei Tag über den Ohlsdofer Friedhof, nicht weil ich mich nachts fürchten würde, sondern weil er dann geschlossen ist.
Eigentlich fand ich mich gestern ganz gut drauf und man kann nun natürlich sagen, meine Güte, wie ist sie dann, wenn sie schlecht drauf ist?

Weißt Du, ich schätze es, wenn Du Dich mit mir auseinandersetzt, es bedeutet ja immer, dass man es dem anderen wert ist. Und was ich jetzt schreibe geschieht nicht um Kontra zu geben, oder mich zu verteidigen.

Meine Anfälle von Selbstmitleid kenne ich, doch gestern war nicht ein Hauch davon da. Ich klage mich nicht an, es ist ein Fakt, dass ich Mama nicht geholfen habe den Leidensweg abzukürzen. Sie hat nichts von mir verlangt. Sie hatte eine Idee, nachdem die Tablettengeschichte ja nicht ging, sie hat sie mit mir besprochen und ich hätte ihr etwas bringen müssen, damit sie es realisieren kann.

Und weißt Du was? Mein Problem war nicht so sehr, dass sie es machen will, mein  unüberwindbares Problem war, dass es so ein trauriges, einsames Geschäft wäre, sie dabei alleine sein muß, ich nicht bei ihr bin, sie nicht halten kann. 

Man kann natürlich sagen, solche Dinge muß jeder für sich selbst regeln, da darf man einen anderen nicht damit belästigen. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt selbstverständlich, auch gut, dass die drei mir wichtigsten Menschen ihre Sorgen und Gedanken mit mir geteilt haben. Eine grässliche Vorstellung sie hätten es nicht getan.

Mein Mann ist öfter über den Seiten von Dignitas gesessen. Man muß wohl froh sein, dass es diese Einrichtung gibt, gefallen kann sie einem nicht. Da karrt man dann einen sterbenden Menschen durch halb Mitteleuropa, damit er auf einer Pritsche in einem schäbigen Zimmer hoffentlich in der Lage ist einen Medikamentenmix einzunehmen. 

Als mein Papa begann zu sterben, war ich besser vorbereitet, doch es ging alles von selbst gut. Und für Werner hatte ich einen Vorschlag, der ihn ungemein erleichterte. Es beunruhigte ihn ein wenig die Vorstellung ich könnte Schwierigkeiten bekommen, aber was sollte mir schon passieren? Das Schlimmste, aber eher Unwahrscheinliche wäre, dass ich in den Häfn (österreichisch für Knast) muß und davor braucht man sich in unseren Breiten nicht wirklich zu fürchten. Natürlich war ich froh, dass es auf der Palliativstation gut und noch einmal gut war, ich nur immer aufpasste, aber nicht eingreifen mußte. 

Du schreibst von Nutzen und ich verstehe was du meinst. Natürlich, und wenn täglich nur fünf Minuten sind, in denen ich mich glücklich fühle und vielleicht gibt es noch den einen Austausch, nahen Moment, tiefen Blick, dann ist es doch wert alles auf sich zu nehmen, auszuhalten. ? Nach meiner Meinung muß das aber jeder für entscheiden dürfen. Es muß ja keiner die Abkürzung nehmen, aber er muß es dürfen und mit (christlicher) Barmherzigkeit sollte dem Menschen dabei so gut es geht geholfen werden. 

In dem Buch, das ich unlängst erwähnte In die Sonne schauen erzählt Yalom von einer Gruppe schwer erkrankter Menschen, die bitter beklagen, dass sie nichts mehr können, so angewiesen sind auf andere. Eine Frau meinte dann, doch, etwas kann ich noch, ich kann anderen vorleben wie man gut stirbt. Das ist toll, vielleicht wird mein Ende so, dass ich das machen kann. Aber vielleicht bin ich dann in einem so elenden Zustand, dass ich nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger wünsche, als man einem geliebten Haustier zusteht. 

Ich möchte einfach die Wahl haben und fände es ungeheuer beruhigend mich darauf verlassen zu können. Weil  dies nicht so ist, können dann Menschen wie ich nur hoffen einen anderen Menschen zu haben, der zumindest nicht von vornherein Hilfe ablehnt. Oder man ist gezwungen zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem man eigentlich noch ganz gut leben kann, zur Tat zu schreiten, was doch schrecklich ist.

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Rastaman

> ich habe es mir verkniffen hier über Bücher zu schreiben die ich lese.


Nein Briele, bitte nicht verkneifen. In die Sonne schauen - wie man die Angst vor dem Tod überwindet von Irvin D. Yalom ist ein wunderbares Buch. Eher mehr davon. Ich kann mir schwer einen Menschen vorstellen, der, Interesse an den Grundfragen des Lebens vorausgesetzt, von der Lektüre nicht profitieren kann. Die meisten Einsichten, Anregungen etc. sind geradezu schmerzhaft gut auf den Punkt gebracht, und so dermaßen vernünftig, daß ich, alter Skeptiker, eine Weile dachte, Ja, alles richtig, alles klar, aber da ist doch ein Unterschied zwischen der philosophischen, gedanklichen Erörterung der "letzten Fragen" und der existentielleren Erfahrung derselben Fragen im therapeutischem Kontext, in dem Yalom sie meist entwickelt - bis mir aufging,  daß wir in diesem Forum, egal ob Betroffene oder Angehörige, den von Yalom postulierten "Weckruf" natürlich längst hinter uns haben. Wer das jetzt nicht versteht, möge bitte das Buch lesen. Lohnt sich.

Ich erlaube mir, hier auch 3 Bücher zu empfehlen. Die beiden von Joan Didion gehören möglichweise zu den weiter oben beschriebenen "meterweise Bücher zu dem Thema Tod und Trauer", die Du gelesen hast. Für alle anderen liefert der Spiegel-Artikel von Klaus Brinkbäumer, den ich selbst als Autor schätze, einen guten Einstieg.

Joan Didion: 
"Das Jahr magischen Denkens"
"Blaue Stunden"
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-84162367.html

Beim Buch von Tiziano Terzani: "Noch eine Runde auf dem Karussell - Chronik einer Krankheit" geht es mehr um den Umgang mit seiner Krebserkrankung. Das Buch gehört chronologisch vor sein viel bekannteres "Das Ende ist mein Anfang" und beschreibt seine Erfahrungen erst im heiligen Gral der Krebsmedizin (dem Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center) und dann bei allen möglichen und unmöglichen Außenseiter-Therapien weltweit. Besonders die indischen Episoden führen dann (Ja natürlich!) auch wieder zu den "letzten Fragen". Ach Indien - unwahrscheinlich, daß ich da noch mal hinreise. 

Liebe Briele, gib' bitte Bescheid, wenn Du dergleichen nicht in Deinem Thread haben willst.

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman, - und andere Lesende..

Also ich hab es gerne, wenn hier über Bücher geschrieben wird  und ich danke Dir für Deine Empfehlungen. So wurde ich jetzt wieder an Joan Didion erinnert und dass ich doch nach  Das Jahr magischen Denkens  eigentlich auch das Buch über ihre Tochter lesen wollte. Und ich kenne nicht Noch eine Runde auf dem Karussell.

Mir fällt nun auf, dass ich nach Werners Tod selten in Buchhandlungen die Trauerecke aufsuche, nachdem Mama gestorben war, zog es mich ständig dort hin.  Vielleicht weil ich etwas Besseres gefunden habe - die Ecke hier!

Die meisten Bücher zum Thema sind im Bergdorf, erstaunlich wenige Titel präsent, und momentan scheint mir In die Sonne schauen von Yalom ist nicht zu toppen. Trotzdem: 

Das Zimmer von Helen Garner
Die Geschichte meines Todes von Harold Brodkey
Diktate über Sterben und Tod Peter Noll
Vom Alter Norberto Bobbio
Wenn wir uns mitten im Leben meinen von Sybil Gräfin Schönfeldt
Ein sanfter Tod Simone de Beauvoir
Noch ein Jahr zu leben von Stephen Levine

An Menschen die im Glauben verankert sind, habe ich schon mehrere Male Bücher von Georg Schwikart verschenkt und überzeugende positive Rückmeldungen bekommen.

Und hier - ein wirklich gutes, schönes Buch für Kinder, eigentlich für Menschen zwischen 9 und 99: Matti und sein Großvater von Roberto Piumini ,http://www.zeit.de/1994/12/gehen-wir-spazieren

Es sind hier alle eingeladen zu schreiben, der thread gehört nicht mir, ich habe ihn nur begonnen und hätten nicht andere auch hier geschrieben, dann wär ich doch schon längst verstummt. Man könnte den Threadtitel auch umbenennen, z.B. in "Lamento".

Alles Liebe und Gute
Briele

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________________________

Ich habe eine ärgerliche Aufregung gehabt, d.h. ich habe mich ärgerlich, aufgeregt gemacht und wusste dabei, dass der Gefühlsaufruhr die Sache doch gar nicht wert ist, ich da übertrieben reagiere, in ein paar Wochen vermutlich nicht einmal mehr daran denken werde. Trotzdem konnte ich es nicht weg schieben, habe schlecht geschlafen, zuviel Süßes gegessen und mich in einen unguten Kreislauf gebracht. Ich habe auch eine unglückliche Wahl getroffen, indem ich die Angelegenheit und meine Reaktion darauf mit einem Menschen besprach, der dafür ungeeignet ist. Nachträglich konnte ich kaum begreifen warum ich mich dazu hinreißen hab lassen.

Wie war das früher? Ähnliche Situationen gibt es immer wieder im Leben. Ich war dann nicht so schnell, nicht so umfassend aus dem Ruder, es hat sich nicht oben drauf noch meine Trauer und mein Verlust gesetzt. Und das geht jetzt immer rasend schnell, man könnte meinen die Trauer hockt allzeit bereit da, um sich sofort auf jede bröckelnde Stelle zu stürzen, sich so richtig breit und fett drauf zu lagern, festzusaugen.

Ich habe, in dem früheren Leben, Widrigkeiten  mit leichterer Hand bewältigt, die eine und andere auch einfach beiseite gewischt. Und im Rücken immer meine Eltern und ja  auch lange meinen Werner. Das ist eben weg. Ich bin angreifbarer.

In solchen Zeiten sehe ich dann noch dazu öfter als sonst großgewachsene Männer in Cordhosen, Lederjacken, mit grauer Mähne und aufrechtem Gang, oder Magere, Gebeugte, mehr schlurfend als gehend, die Arme auf dem Rücken verschränkt, mit weißen Haaren, die Beine schwer hebend. Manchmal gehe ich ihnen ein paar Schritte hinterher. Dann muß ich über mich lächeln. So wie ich nach Mamas Tod hinter älteren Frauen her war, nun also hinter älteren Herren? 

Ich kann meine Leute nicht mehr wiederhaben, nicht mein früheres Leben, aber schön langsam möchte ich mehr als alles mich wiederhaben. Auch rufe ich ihnen innerlich manchmal zu - ihr habt keine Ahnung, ihr könnt Euch das überhaupt nicht vorstellen! Nein, hätten sie nicht können, wie auch, sie waren nicht in meiner Situation. Und sie könnten sagen, du hast keine Ahnung wie das ist wenn man stirbt. Ah, aber da habe ich natürlich eine Antwort.

Als es mir in diesen Tagen grimmig ging, ich vor Werners Fotografien stand, habe ich eine genommen, mich auf die Couch gelegt und das Bild auf mein Herz. Friede ist über mich gekommen. Das Erlebnis ist jetzt einmal anscheinend nicht wiederholbar, aber es war sehr schön gewesen und es ist es noch immer etwas davon da.

Alles Gute für Euch, Extragruß an Giorgios.
Briele

----------


## Giorgios

Liebe Briele, 

danke für den Extragruß, fühle mich (unverdient?) geehrt.
Ich habe auch eine Buchempfehlung: György Konrad, "Sonnenfinsternis auf dem Berg", Suhrkamp-Verlag. Kostet im Buchhandel ca. 24 Euro, bei Zweitausendeins 2,95!
Es geht um viel Leben - und auch ein wenig Tod. der Autor war knapp über siebzig, als er diesen autobiographischen Roman schrieb. Konrad ist Ungar und allerhand Drangsalierungen erlebt: 1944 knapp der Deportation entgangen, anfangs sehr angetan vom Aufbau eines sozialistischen Staats, aber schnell desillusioniert. Er hatte Berufs- und Publikationsverbot, wurde ständig überwacht und beschnüffelt, aber hat immer weiter geschrieben. Das Buch (und der Autor) hat mir so gut gefallen, weil Konrad sich immer eine Grund-Heiterkeit bewahrt hat. Und auch, was den Tod angeht, bleibt er sehr, sehr gelassen. Ich musste beim Lesen in den letzten Tagen viel an Dich denken, liebe Briele. Hätte ich eine Adresse gehabt, wär mein Exemplar wohl schon bei Dir gelandet. So habe ich es meiner Frau empfohlen - mal sehen, ob es ihr auch gefällt.

Jetzt muss ich in die Küche und kochen.

Alles Gute an Dich und an alle Mitleser, Giorgios

----------


## Harald_1933

*Von der Lust zu leben*

Liebe Briele,

zum Sonntag *hier* und *hier* noch mal was zu Epikur und seinen Gedanken als Wegweiser zu einem glücklichen Leben in heiterer Seelenruhe.

*"Worüber soll sich der freuen, der an sich selbst keine Freude mehr hat?"*
(Epikur)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Briele

In diesen Tagen pflüge ich die Wohnung um, in der nächsten kommt das doch recht große Dachbodenabteil dran. Und die Woche drauf der Sperrmüll, dafür gibt es hier eine längere Vorlaufzeit. Gedanklich beschäftige ich mich schon länger damit, wie ich alles so handhaben will. Nebenbei, in einer tieferen Schicht, läuft seit geraumer Zeit ein anderer Gedankenstrang. Der hat sich hoch gearbeitet und präsentiert sich nun in schöner Klarheit: Ich gebe, gönne,  leiste, stehe mir ein weiteres Jahr in dieser Wohnung zu. Das gibt mir nicht nur ein Gefühl von Erleichterung, es geht hin in Richtung Glücksgefühl! Fast vergleichbar mit dem Gefühl wenn ein Schmerz nachlässt, ein Kummerklops aufgeweicht ist.

Man könnte nun denken, ist ja ein seltsames Timing; Sperrmüll kommen lassen und in der Wohnung bleiben. Aber das fühlt sich für mich gut an.
Ich geb  weg was ich nicht will, nicht brauche und vom Sperrmülldienst werden die Dinge an eine caritative Einrichtung gegeben und dort verkauft, verschenkt, was weiß ich. Und hier ist alles ein bißchen ausgedünnt. Vor Jahren habe ich einmal noch vier Wochen in einer Wohnung gelebt, in der wirklich nur mehr das Notwendigste stand, alles andere war bereits am anderen Ort. Das hatte was!

Nun sage ich Euch etwas, was Ihr vermutlich ohnehin wisst: alles, was man auf den Dachboden oder in den Keller stellt, kann man gleich entsorgen!

Liebe Grüße Briele
__________________________________________________  __

Lieber Giorgios,
naja, der Extragruss war, weil ich bei meinem vorletzten Beitrag vielleicht ein bißchen heftig in Fahrt gekommen bin und es war gar nicht an Deine Adresse gerichtet, lief aber unter der!

Danke für den Buchtipp und danke, dass Du es mir sogar geschickt hättest.
Ich wollte ohnehin anregen, dass hier bitte auch Bücher empfohlen werden, die einfach gut tun. 
Dir alles Liebe und Gute
Briele
__________________________________________________  _____________

Lieber Harald,
herzlichen Dank für die Grüße, die Links, besonders für das zweite _"hier"_, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht. 
Ein glückliches Leben in heiterer Seelenruhe - das wünsche ich uns allen.
Wie geht es Dir?
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ein Gespräch, herrlicher als alles Gold*




> Abendeinladung in eine Villa in München. Kleines Essen, Nachbarn, Freunde, Bekannte, zwölf Personen. Eine Gastgeberin, die an alles gedacht hat, auch bei der Tischordnung, damit es bei den Gesprächen "funkt". Nach fünf Stunden Aufbruch. "Es war so interessant mit Ihnen", sagte die Dame des Hauses. Da muss mich der Teufel geritten haben, denn ich antwortete  zugegeben schnippisch: "Vielen Dank, gnädige Frau, aber ich habe den ganzen Abend keine vier zusammenhängende Sätze sagen können."  "Oh", flötete sie nun, "hoffentlich haben Sie wenigstens viel Neues erfahren, ihr Journalisten seid ja immer scharf auf Neues."


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.
*
Ja, liebe Briele,

"Wenn sich die Chance zu einem guten Gespräch ergibt, sollte man sofort alles stehen und liegen lassen, das Handy abstellen, um sich alle Zeit der Welt zu nehmen."

*"Zufriedenheit bringt auch in der Armut Glück; Unzufriedenheit ist Armut auch im Glück"*
(Laotse)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

P.S.: In der Plauderecke demnächst ergänzende Hinweise zu meinem aktuellen Befinden, das mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet als das PCa.

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald_33

Danke für Deine Zeilen und den Link. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke was mich am glücklichsten macht, je gemacht hat, dann war und ist es immer die Begegnung mit einem Menschen, das Gespräch, das Zusammensein.
Wie ja überhaupt die wirklich tollen Dinge im Leben monetär nichts kosten.

Aber was machen wir nur mit Deinem Drehschwindel? Am liebsten würde ich sagen Deine Frau soll Deinen Kopf ein bißchen hin und her reissen, aber das darf man nicht, das weiß ich wohl. Und so bleibt mir nur zu wünschen, dass man den Grund dafür findet, Dir helfen kann.
Alles Liebe und Gute
Briele
__________________________________________________  ___
@Orixa!
Lieber Thomas,
Entschuldige bitte, dass ich mich so spät für Deinen Beitrag bedanke.
Ich freue mich, dass es Dir gut geht, und weißt Du was? So gerne ich von Dir etwas lese, so gut finde ich es wenn Du keinen Anlass verspürst die Seiten hier aufzurufen. 

Alles Gute weiterhin
Briele

----------


## Briele

Wenn ich als Kind einen Wickel mit meinen Eltern hatte, dachte ich wie die meisten Kinder, nun aber nie mehr wieder ein Wort mit ihnen zu sprechen und sie demnächst auch zu verlassen. Dann ging ich zu Bett, stellte mir vor sie würden sterben und rannte zu ihnen mit der Bitte wieder gut zu sein. Ich wollte ihnen verzeihen, so sie es auch täten. Sie küssten und herzten mich und alles war wieder gut. Möglichst nie auseinandergehen, und sei es auch nur für den Schlaf, den kleinen Bruder des Todes, ohne ein Wort der Versöhnung!

Unlängst meinte jemand zu mir, wenn er doch nur noch einen Tag mit seiner verstorbenen Frau haben könnte. Was würdest du dann tun, fragte ich und er antwortete, ich möchte ihr noch so vieles sagen. 

Diesbezüglich bin ich mit mir im Reinen, es sind keine wichtigen Dinge ungesagt. Ist gut gelaufen - nicht  weil ich eine so schrecklich Gute bin, sondern weil ich schnell befürchte es könne mir etwas leid tun. Und so klopfe ich mich und die jeweiligen Situationen regelmäßig ab um mich zu vergewissern dass sich da nicht groß was staut. Dafür habe ich Fragen die nicht mehr beantwortet werden können. Von niemandem.

Ein anderer Gedanke: Wie schon hier geschrieben, fühle ich mich das erste Mal in meinem Leben als alleinstehender Mensch.  Manchmal empfinde ich dies recht herbe, fühle mich alleine, allein gelassen, wernerlos, mutterlos, vaterlos. Wenn ich auf dieser armen Briele-Schiene bin, dann ruf ich mir zu, na, wenigstens nicht hilflos und obdachlos! 

Ich habe versucht mir dieses Gefühl ein wenig näher anzusehen, ob es auch los gelöst von meinem Verlust, meiner Trauer, meiner Sehnsucht, da ist. Ist es. Also der alleinsein-Kummer.

Das Gefühl der Verbundenheit ist da, es fehlt mir ein Verbündeter. Ein Mensch, den ich in mein Boot holen könnte, der im Wechsel mit mir einmal rudert, einmal steuert, zu dem ich rennen kann wenns blöde läuft, der mir Sicherheit gibt, auf den ich mich verlassen kann, eine Klagemauer, eine Anlaufstelle, was weiß ich. Nun will ich beobachten ob das geht, dass ich mich meinen Toten nicht nur verbunden fühle, sondern ich sie auch zu meinen Verbündeten mache gegen  Widrigkeiten die es so gibt. Vielleicht ist der Gedanke auch Schwachsinn, ich werde ja sehen.

Macht es gut..
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

> fühle ich mich das erste Mal in meinem Leben als alleinstehender Mensch. Manchmal empfinde ich dies recht herbe, fühle mich alleine, allein gelassen, wernerlos, mutterlos, vaterlos.


Liebe Briele,

in einer der letzten Nächte, die mich nicht so richtig einschlafen ließen, ertappte ich mich bei der Vorstellung, dass meine Frau plötzlich durch irgendein Ereignis nicht mehr da wäre, also ich von jetzt auf nachher mutterseelenallein auf der Welt wäre, weil zu den Kindern aus früheren Ehen seit fast 40 Jahren kein Kontakt mehr besteht. Bei diesem schlimmen Gedankengang versuchte ich, mich hineinzuversetzen in die Lage der Menschen, die schon vom liebsten Menschen verlassen wurden. Als meine Mutter 33-jährig, die manchmal für mich eher eine große Schwester war, in meinen Armen starb, war ich unfähig, richtige Trauer zu  empfinden. Aber als mein eher verhasster Stiefvater, der mich adoptiert hatte, bald danach starb, hallten die Wände der Kapelle auf dem Ohlsdorfer Friedhof von meinen überlauten Klageschreien wider. Für mich heute noch ein Phänomen.

Eigentlich wollte ich Dir, liebe Briele, diesen Beitrag in einer dieser Nächte zukommenlassen, weil Deine oben als Zitat zu lesenden Worte mich zu dem inspiriert hatten, was Du nun erst am Tage zu lesen bekommst, obwohl ich die betreffenden Links nächtens herausgeklaubt habe.

Lies bitte *hier.*

und lausche bitte in einer ruhigen Stunde, wie das einige Interpreten zum Ausdruck bringen.

Paul Robeson:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiJx1Hbn_KM

Marian Andersen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QedPOq2gi7U

Louis Armstrong:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=894v6kNSYu8

Auch *hier* und *hier* kann man lesen und lauschen und total entspannen und schließlich irgendwann einschlafen.

*"Was die Raupe Ende der Welt nennt, nennt der Rest der Welt Schmetterling"*
(Laozi)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Briele

@Harald_1933

Lieber Harald,

Es ist ein Jammer, dass Du nicht gut schlafen kannst und ich bedaure Dich schon alleine deshalb heftig, weil ich meistens gut schlafe und wenn es einmal nicht so ist, dann fühl ich mich am nächsten Tag nicht so toll.

Aber ich profitiere nicht zum ersten Mal von Deinen Nachtstunden am Computer und bedanke mich für alles was Du zum Hören und Lesen verlinkt hast. Und wenn Du hier auch keine andere Reaktion erfährst, so will ich Dir sagen, dass mir in mehreren p.N.s geschrieben wurde wie schön und tröstend das aufgenommen wird, was Du findest und weitergibst.

Ja, Harald, einer bleibt immer zurück. Man kann nicht dauernd daran denken, auch nicht immer danach handeln, aber ich denke es schadet nichts, wenn man es hie und da tut. 

In Werners letztem Jahr ist mir manchmal ganz anders geworden, wenn ich daran dachte, dass ich ja vor ihm sterben kann und was dann aus ihm wird. Als er schließlich auf der Palliativstation lag, wurde diese Angst richtig spitz. Ich habe sogar mit der Sozialarbeiterin der Station gesprochen, ihr meine Ängste geschildert, weil er ja außer mir niemanden hatte. Ich habe dann fast panisch Dinge geordnet, auf dem Tisch Mappen hingelegt mit wichtigen Unterlagen, Wohnungsschlüssel an Nachbarn verteilt, meinem Bruder alles gesagt. 

Lieber Harald, Du weißt ja, dass Du bei der Verabschiedung Deines Stiefvaters um Deine Mutter und um Dich geweint und geschrien hast.

Alles Liebe Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald, Du weißt ja, dass Du bei der Verabschiedung Deines Stiefvaters um Deine Mutter und um Dich geweint und geschrien hast.


Liebe Briele,

nur eine Frau mit dem Vermögen, sich in die beschriebene Situation hineinversetzen zu können, ist zu einer solchen Auslegung fähig. Nur so ist das heute nach 65 Jahren wohl auch zu deuten. Erneut lieben Dank für Deine einfühlsamen Worte.

*"Pflege Deinen Geist, damit dein Körper Freude an ihm hat"*
(Marion Spanoudakis)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Liebe Leser,

Mich beschäftigt eine Frage und ich habe leider nicht allzu viel Zeit eine richtige Antwort zu finden. Ich habe mich mit Freunden, Bekannten beraten, doch scheint es denen nicht möglich das Problem los gelöst von meiner Person zu bedenken, obwohl ich sie sonst sozial empfindend und kritisch kenne. Ihr hier kennt mich nicht und so möchte ich gerne die Sache vor Euch ausbreiten, wohl wissend dass sie jenseits unserer Themen hier liegt, und wäre dankbar für die eine und andere Meinung. Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung wenn ich das ausnahmsweise mache, ansonsten bitte löschen.

Ich möchte mir in Hamburg eine kleine Wohnung kaufen und habe in den letzten zwei Jahren geschätzte 1000 im Internet (und nur dort) angesehen, viele noch mit Werner. Nun habe ich die erste in Wirklichkeit besichtigt und sie gefällt mir. Es ist eine Mieterin in der Wohnung, die wohl einen Vertrag hat, der sie nicht dafür schützt gekündigt zu werden. Wenn ich die Wohnung kaufe muß sie raus. Damit habe ich ein Problem.

Nun sagen mir alle mit denen ich das bespreche, meine Gedanken ehren mich, sind aber kompletter Unfug. Denn verliert die Frau nicht wegen mir die Wohnung, dann halt wegen einem anderen Käufer. Die Argumente die angeführt, wie meine Zweifel kommentiert werden, brauche ich nicht näher ausführen, Ihr könnt sie Euch denken.

Ein einziger hat es mit ein paar Worten auf den Punkt gebracht.
“aber *du* mußt ja nicht das Schwein sein!” 
Vielleicht kann und mag mir jemand von Euch etwas dazu sagen.

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein einziger hat es mit ein paar Worten auf den Punkt gebracht.
> aber *du* mußt ja nicht das Schwein sein! 
> Vielleicht kann und mag mir jemand von Euch etwas dazu sagen.


Zuallererst, liebe Briele, bist Du kein "Schwein", 
wenn Du deine Rechte ausübst.

Dann:
Ich verstehe deine Bedenken, eine Mieterin auf die Strasse zu setzen, 
um damit dein eigenes Wohnproblem zu lösen.

Es gibt Varianten:

A) Du verzichtest auf den Kauf einer bewohnten Wohnung und
konzentrierst Dich bei der Suche auf Neubauwohnungen oder 
solche, die vom Eigentümer bewohnt sind.

B) Du entschliesst Dich doch, die gefundene Wohnung zu kaufen.
Der Mieterin bist Du bei der Wohnungssuche und beim Unzug
behilflich, z.B. mit einem beschränkten Geldbetrag, und Du
gewährst eine längere Frist als üblich.

Ob allerdings der Erwerb einer bewohnten Wohnung eine gute
Lösung sei, angesichts der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten der Mieterin, 
die Räumung zu verzögern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Mit Variante B) riskierst Du eine Prozesslawine, der Du dann 
nicht ausweichen könntest, da ja Dein Geld in dem umstrittenen
Objekt gebunden wäre.

Mit Variante A), die vordergründig mehr kosten wird, bist Du auf
der sicheren Seite und wirst auch nicht jedesmal beim Betreten
deiner Wohnung eine schlechte Erinnerung haben an vielleicht
recht hässliche Szenen beim Versuch sie in deinen Besitz zu bringen.

Kommt dazu, dass die Nebenkostenabrechung einer Neubauwohnung
gnädiger ausfallen wird als bei einer Altbauwohnung, bei der zudem
auch noch Renovations- und vielleicht bald auch noch Unterhaltskosten 
anfallen werden.

Das, liebe Briele sind Bemerkungen in Unkenntnis der Verhältnisse
vor Ort. Ich hoffe, sie lägen nicht allzusehr daneben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Briele,

zwei Gedanken kommen mir bei dieser Geschichte:


Hast Du schon versucht, mit dieser Mieterin ins Gespräch zu kommen und ihr Deine Situation zu schildern, so dass sie vielleicht einsieht, dass sie, da die Wohnung nun einmal verkauft werden soll, sie über kurz oder lang sich eine andere suchen muss und Ihr im Guten auseinandergeht,sollte sie dies nicht einsehen, und Du musst sie  falls Du die Wohnung kaufst  mit juristischen Mitteln aus der Wohnung "vertreiben"  würdest Du, solange Du in der Wohnung lebst, den Gedanken aus dem Kopf halten können, dass Du mit dem Kauf und dem Einzug jemandem sein vertrautes Heim genommen hast? 

Ich finde Konrads Gedanken und auch den Kommentar Deines Bekannten sehr bedenkenswert.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

Deinen Gewissenskonflikt kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Auch ich wollte vor 2 Jahren eine Wohnung verkaufen, weil die Mieterin wieder einmal dies und das bemängelte. Weil die Mängelrügen teilweise berechtigt waren, stand schon aus diesem Grund die Überlegung an, sich von dem Objekt zu trennen. Meine Frau und ich, wir hatten die Miete mehr als 10 Jahre nicht erhöht, kamen zu dem Entschluß, dieser mittlerweile fast 90 Jahre alten Frau nicht zu kündigen und sie darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir vor hätten, die Wohnung zu verkaufen mit der meist fadenscheinigen Begründung des Eigenbedarfs wegen jüngerer Familienangehöriger. 

Wir haben die Mängel inzwischen beseitigen lassen, obwohl eine üppige Handwerkerrechnung zu begleichen war. Wir werden diese Wohnung nun erst dann verkaufen, wenn die immer pünktlich ihre Miete zahlende Bewohnerin verstorben ist. Wir meinen, dass das eine gute Entscheidung ist.

Für Dich selbst, liebe Briele, fände ich es wirklich sinnvoller, weiter Ausschau nach passenden Objekten zu halten. Wie wäre es mit Eppendorfer Landstraße, wo das legendäre Cafe Lindtner http://konditorei-lindtner.de/ seit Urzeiten beheimatet ist. Eine schöne Wohngegend, und die Alster und alles Drum herum ist leicht zu erreichen. Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche.

*"Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt"*
(Aus: Der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand - von Jonas Jonasson)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Ihr Lieben!

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Gedanken zu meinem Problem hier und anderswo! Ich bin wirklich froh die Frage gestellt zu haben, denn nachdem ich sie formuliert, abgesendet hatte, war mir eigentlich gleich klar, dass ich aus dieser Sache aussteige. Doch haben mich Eure Antworten darin bestärkt, so dass ich es ohne ill feelings abhaken kann.

Auch weiß ich erst seit dieser Geschichte was die Formulierung “Wohnung kann auf Wunsch auch frei geliefert werden” bedeutet. Ich hatte das schon oft gelesen und dabei immer an Einbaumöbel, Küchenzeilen gedacht und mich gefragt warum da nicht “leer geliefert” geschrieben wird. Aber nein, nicht Möbel gehen auf Wunsch raus, sondern der Mensch. Für die Mieterin besteht ja auch die Chance, dass die Wohnung als Kapitalanlage gekauft wird und sie weiter dort wohnen kann.

Konrad, Harald, Euch besonderen Dank. Es geht Euch derzeit nicht so richtig gut und Ihr habt mir trotzdem Eure Gedanken zu diesem Randproblemchen geschrieben. Ich denke an Euch und wünsche alles Gute!

Harald - die Wohnung ist in Eppendorf! Zwar nicht auf der Schokoladenseite, aber immerhin.

Macht es gut!
Briele

----------


## Briele

Mir kommt vor ich habe schon einmal geschrieben, dass wir für unsere Toten nicht mehr viel, aber doch einiges tun können. Sie werden es vermutlich nicht brauchen aber für uns ist alles hilfreich, was ein gutes Gefühl gibt. Und dazu gehört für mich, dass ich noch irgend etwas tun kann. Ich kann ihrer gedenken, ich kann sie weiter lieben, Dankbarkeit empfinden und ich kann ihren guten Eigenschaften Leben geben. Ich habe über Werners gute Eigenschaften nachgedacht und dass ich es mir mit den Eigenschaften Leben geben nicht so leicht machen will, indem ich mir jene herauspicke, die ich auch habe und über die ich jetzt nicht schreibe, weil Eigenlob bekanntlich stinkt.

Er war geduldig. Er konnte warten. Konnte technische Dinge, so Sachen bei Apparaten wieder und immer wieder probieren bis es hinhaute, Beschreibungen gründlich lesen. Zu mir sagte er, Maschinen mögen dich nicht, weil du sie nicht gut behandelst. In diesem Zusammenhang wird mir ein traurig-witziges Erlebnis unvergesslich bleiben. Ich hatte das Gefühl nun schon länger einiges hinunter geschluckt zu haben, als ich mich erneut ungerecht behandelt fühlte und ihn anzischte - was bin ich eigentlich für dich, eine Versorgungsmaschine -? Er sah mich richtig betroffen an und ich dachte, mein Gott, wie kann ich nur so ein Trampel sein. Nach einiger Zeit kam er, umarmte mich von hinten und sagte, ich hab in deinem Zimmer das Fenster zugemacht, damit der Gestank vom Grillen nicht rein kommt, ich behandle nämlich meine Maschinen gut. Und dann haben wir einander umarmt, geküsst und konnten lachen.

In jüngeren Jahren achtete ich die Geduld gering. So wie auch die Dankbarkeit. Inzwischen weiß ich, dass Geduld ohne Stärke und Ausdauer unmöglich ist und dass Menschen die sie haben, sich meistens nicht unnötig wichtig nehmen. 

Für meinen Mann war fast alles belebt. Er behandelte nicht nur Menschen vorsichtig, achtsam, er hatte auch einen sanften Umgang mit Tieren, Pflanzen. sogar mit Dingen. Außer ihm habe ich keinen Mann gekannt, der nie ein Problem hatte für andere Geschenke zu kaufen. Er wusste einfach was der andere sich wünscht, braucht, wofür er sich interessiert, was ihm Freude machen könnte und dies alles nicht nur bei Menschen die ihm sehr nahe standen. 

Er sah das Elend von Menschen und Tieren. Am Ende seines Lebens plagte ihn manchmal die Vorstellung nach seinem Tod als ein Tier in einer Massentierhaltung leben zu müssen. Das habe ich erst nicht ernst genommen, Gedanken zum Thema Wiedergeburt hatte er nie erwähnt gehabt. Ich habe dann gesagt, dies sei unmöglich, wenn, dann würde er ein Steinadler werden . Und er meinte, du willst mich also auf diese Art doch noch in die Berge kriegen.

Und dann hatte er so ein freundlich, liebenswürdiges Wesen, er war in jeder Beziehung großzügig, nicht nachtragend und wenn ich alles zusammen nehme dann wäre vermutlich soviel Gutheit nicht auszuhalten gewesen, wenn er eben nicht auch diesen rabenschwarzen Humor gehabt hätte, der manchmal schon gallig war, er nicht absolut hysterisch gewesen wäre was Lärm und Geräusche betrifft und er bei manchen Dingen nicht eine unbegreifliche Kaufsucht entwickelte. Nun, da ich alles zusammennehme, sehe ich, dass es schon recht war,  er ausbalanciert war. 

Jetzt habe ich das Hohe Lied auf meinen Mann gesungen. Und denke, wie wäre es umgekehrt, was könnte er über mich sagen und es freut mich nun richtig, daß ich weiß was er sagen würde und daß umgekehrt ich ihm zu Lebzeiten gesagt habe, was ich jetzt geschrieben habe - inklusive der Kaufsucht.

Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,




> die Vereinten Nationen sorgen sich um das Glück aller Menschen. Die Weltorganisation erklärte den 20. März zum Internationalen Tag des Glücks. Damit will sie die Bedeutung von Glück als Ziel aller Menschen verdeutlichen.


Bitte* hier weiterlesen. 

*Deine vor einigen Stunden in diesem Forum niedergeschriebenen Gedankengänge könnte man auch in eine ganz besondere Schublade eines besonderen Schrankes unter dem Aspekt gehabtes Glück oder immer wiederkehrendes Glück hineinlegen.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Es ist besser, zu genießen und zu bereuen, als zu bereuen, dass man nicht genossen hat"*
(Giovanni Boccaccio)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Heute hatte ich ein Erlebnis über das ich mich richtig gefreut habe und das Gefühl hält an. Ich habe in einem Kaufhaus zufällig einen Arzt getroffen, bei dem mein Mann öfter war. Bis auf zwei Ausnahmen habe ich seine Ärzte kaum gekannt, er wollte nur zu Beginn seiner Krankheit und am Ende seines Lebens, dass ich ihn begleite. Er verspürte dafür keine Notwendigkeit,  von meiner Bereitschaft wusste er ja.

Dieser Arzt hat dermaßen freundlich und warmherzig über Werner gesprochen, ich hätte ihn dafür am liebsten umarmt. Dies allein war  schön, aber er erzählte mir auch, dass Werner öfter über mich gesprochen hat, wie froh er sei …. und so weiter und so fort….
Mir ist, wie man so sagt, richtig das Herz aufgegangen.

Ich sollte bei Hinterbliebenen öfter über ihre Toten sprechen. Ich will das im Auge behalten und wenn es sich ergibt, der Zeitpunkt richtig erscheint, dann will ich das tun. Man bekommt ohnehin schnell den Eindruck, dass kaum einer mehr an den Verstorbenen denkt. Im Dorf ist das anders, da kennt nicht nur jeder den anderen, es weiß meistens auch jeder über die Beziehung der Betroffenen untereinander. Und so freue ich mich immer schrecklich, wenn dort Menschen noch immer über meine Eltern sprechen, mir Anekdoten erzählen oder wie sie mich als Tochter erlebten. 

Ansonsten, Ihr Lieben hier, bin ich dabei mich auf den ersten Todestag meines Mannes langsam hinzuzittern. Ich rede mir selbst gut zu, denke an die Worte, die ich anderen in diesen Situationen klugscheißerisch sage und merke wie wenig hilfreich sie sind. Vielleicht muß man sie von anderen gesagt bekommen.  Daß man dermaßen auf Daten fixiert ist! Ich meine, es macht doch keinen  Unterschied ob Werner 10 Monate tot ist oder 13 Monate!

Zum Schluß wieder einmal ein Buchtitel. Ich habe eben ein Exemplar bestellt und schon ganz oft eines verschenkt, von:
“84 Charing Cross Road von Helene Hanff”. Es ist die Geschichte von Freundschaft,  Literatur, Bücher, alles spielt sich in Briefen ab und ist eine “wahre Geschichte”. 

Briele
__________________________________________________  ___

Lieber Harald,
Vielen Dank, dass Du mir wieder hier geschrieben hast, sowie für den Link. Ich habe auch den anderen über “die Liebe zum Leben”, die Resilienz, gelesen, der unter “Sonstiges” im Forum ist.  Das Thema finde ich schon länger interessant, es würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen sich darüber zu unterhalten. 

Ja, ich denke schon dass man gehabtes Glück speichern und mitnehmen kann.
Dir alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Briele

Wenn ich aus meinen Fenstern blicke sehe ich fast an jedem Morgen einen anderen Baum der über Nacht blassgrüne Spitzchen bekommen hat, Blumen, Blüten überall, helles Licht, Frühling. 

Oft habe ich gehört, gelesen, wie weh es tut, dass der Verstorbene dies oder jenes nun nicht mehr sehen und erleben kann. Ich mag so gerne die Zierkirschen wenn sie ganz in Blüte sind, bin heute an vielen vorbei gegangen, ich hör so gern die Amseln  und habe fest gestellt, es macht mich nicht traurig, dass Werner dies nicht mehr erlebt. 

Vor einem Jahr ist er kaum mehr aus dem Haus gekommen, stand an den Fenstern und sagte, ich blick aus meinem Gefängnis hinaus in die Welt. Nein, es macht mich nicht wehmütig, dass es nun ein Frühling ohne ihn ist. Es macht mich traurig, dass ich ohne ihn bin. Ich vermisse ihn sehr.

Mit einer Freundin spreche ich seit zwei Wochen immer wieder über ein Thema. Sie hat irgendwo den Satz gelesen…. “in Wirklichkeit haben wir alle keine Zukunft”….und ist der Meinung, dies sei auch so. Ich habe  gemeint, man könne nicht leben ohne eine Zukunft vor Augen zu haben. Wir haben das hin und her gewendet, es würde zu weit führen in Einzelheiten zu gehen, Ihr könnt Euch die Argumente vorstellen. Mittlerweile denke ich es stimmt, es gibt für uns alle insofern keine Zukunft, als sie völlig ungewiss und von einer Minute auf die andere zu Ende sein kann. Aber ich denke wir sollten auch so leben, als läge eine lange vor uns. Eben beides. Und am Ende sind für mich diese Gedanken wieder einmal eine Aufforderung, viel mehr im Hier und Jetzt zu leben. 

Im Schreibtisch meines Mannes habe ich ein schönes, geprägtes Stück Papier,  eher Karton, gefunden. Darauf hat er - für seine Schreibkünste fast schon kalligraphisch zu bezeichnend - die Textzeilen:
…”Plaisir d’amour ne dure qu’un moment, chagrin d’amour dure toute la vie….” geschrieben. Er hat sich offensichtlich damit Mühe gegeben.
Warum bloß? Hat die Aussage etwas mit seinem Leben zu tun, hat ihm das Chanson gefallen, geschah es aus einer Laune heraus. Und wie seltsam, dass nach dem Tod eines Menschen einem alles bedeutsam erscheint, man alles wissen, ergründen möchte.

Und dann habe ich noch etwas gefunden, es passt zu ihm, dass ihm der Text gefiel, er ihn zu anderen legte:
__________________________________________________  ____
Wenn eena dot is
(Kurt Tucholsky 1932 für Paul Graetz)

Wenn eena dot is, kriste n Schreck. 
Denn denkste: ick bin da, un der is weg. 
Un hastn jern jehabt, dein Freund, den Schmidt,
Dann stirbst n kleenet Sticksken mit.

Der Rest ist Quatsch.

Der Pfaffe, schwarz wien Rabe,
Un det Jemache an den offnen Jrabe….
Die Kränze….! Schade um det Jeld.
Und denn die Reden - hach du liebe Welt!

Da helfen keine himmlische Jewalten: 
Die Rede muß der Dümmste halten.
Un der bepredicht sich die schwarze Weste
Un hält sich an Zylinder feste.

Wat macht der kleine Mann, wenn eena sanft vablich?
Er is nich hülflos - er is feialich.

Leer is de Wohnung. Trauer, die macht dumm.
Denn kram se so in seine Sachen rum.
Der Tod bestärkt die edelsten Jefühle,
Un denn jibs Krach, von wejn die Lederstühle.

Der Zeitvesus speit seine Lava.
Denn sacht mal eena: “Ja, wie der noch da wah!”
Denn ween se noch n bisken hinterher,
Und denn, denn wissen se jahnischt mehr.

Wenn eena dot is, brummts in dir:
Nu is a wech. Wat soll ickn denn noch hier?
Man keene Bange,
Det denkste nämlich jahnich lange.
Ne kleine Sseit,
Denn is soweit:
Denn lebst du wieda wie nach Noten!

Keener wandert schneller wie die Toten.

__________________________________________________  __

Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,

vielen Dank für das stimmige Gedicht von Tucholsky. Es ist sicher nicht nur die jedes Jahr nach dem Winter wieder neu erblühende Natur, die man so gern noch zusammen mit einem inzwischen nicht mehr lebenden Menschen fröhlich begrüßen möchte. Es sind auch spätere Erfolgserlebnisse, die man einem verstorbenen Menschen so gern noch hätte präsentieren wollen. Sehr oft hörte ich meine Frau sagen, wenn mein Papa das heute würde sehen oder erleben können, was wir gemeinsam erreicht haben; er würde sicher nicht nur staunen, sondern auch stolz auf uns sein.

Heute las ich im Text einer Traueranzeige der hiesigen Tageszeitung die folgenden am Anfang stehenden Worte:

"Von dem Menschen, den wir geliebt haben, wird immer etwas zurückbleiben.
                                                         Etwas von seinen Träumen, etwas von seinen Hoffnungen,
                                         etwas von seinem Leben und alles von seiner Liebe"
Von manchem lieb gewordenen Hobby hat man sich irgendwann aus sehr unterschiedlichen Gründen verabschiedet. Sei es der Spaß an der Briefmarkensammelei oder die tägliche Fahrradtour. Am 14.7.2014, also an meinem Geburtstag, finden in Jena die 14. Deutschen Seniorenmeisterschaften der Stenografenvereine und Verbände des Deutschen Stenografenbundes statt. Am morgigen Samstag treffe ich in Hamburg mit ehemaligen Mitbewerbern früherer Kurzschriftweltmeisterschaften zusammen, um einen 80. Geburtstag nachzufeiern. Gut möglich, dass ich in Jena zumindest als Besucher oder sogar Betreuer teilnehme. Ob es noch für mehr reicht, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber dran denken an frühere Teilnahmen vermittelt auch eine gewisse Genugtuung.

Das Hobby, mich besonders ansprechende Gedichte spontan aufzuschreiben, ist fast in Vergessenheit geraten. In einer alten Kladde fand ich eben das:

                                               "Die Welt ist so leer, wenn man nur Berge, Flüsse und Städte darin denkt;
                                                       aber hier und da jemand zu wissen, der mit uns übereinstimmt,
                                                                                mit dem wir auch stillschweigend fortleben, 
                                                     das macht uns dieses Erdenrund erst zu einem bewohnten Garten"
oder:
                                                                         "Wer die tiefste aller Wunden hat in Geist und Sinn empfunden,
                                                                                   bittrer Trennung Schmerz, wer geliebt, was er verloren,
                                                                                           lassen muß, was er erkoren, das geliebte Herz,
                                                                                      der versteht die Tränen und der Liebe ewig Sinnen,
                                                           eins in zwei zu sein, einer im Anderen sich zu finden,
                                                                              dass der Zweiheit Grenzen schwindet und des Daseins Pein.
                                                                      Wer so ganz in Herz und Sinnen, konnt ein Wesen lieb gewinnen,
                                           oh den tröstet's nicht, dass für Freuden, die verloren, neue werden neu geboren,
                                                                                                                       jene sind's doch nicht"
Liebe Briele,

ich wünsche Dir ein geruhsames Wochenende, was bei dem auch für Hamburg angekündigten sonnigen Wetter sicher möglich sein wird. Dem Cafe Lindtner in der Eppendorfer Landstraße statte ich am Sonntag auch einen Besuch ab. Einige Jahre habe ich nämlich als Jüngling in Eppendorf im Robert Koch Stieg verbracht, der nicht weit von diesem Cafe entfernt liegt.

*"Man darf nicht anfangen aufzuhören"*
(Frank-Walter Steinmeier)

Herzliche Grüße Harald.

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele,

Du weißt, daß viele hier Deine Beiträge gern lesen. Warum wohl, trotz des eher düsteren Themas?

Ich wage mal folg. Erklärung: Wir sind hier entweder vom Krebs selbst betroffen oder mitbetroffene Angehörige. Beide Gruppen fühlen sich zu Recht von Deinen Beiträgen angesprochen, wissen sie doch, daß sie, wann auch immer, sich entweder in einer Briele-ähnliche Situation wiederfinden werden oder, nun ja, eine solche verursachen werden. Und da tut es unheimlich gut, an Deinem Beispiel zu sehen, daß man bei allem Leid an so einer Situation auch wachsen kann. Du bist hier, trotz des düsteren Themas, ein Mut-Macher.

Dennoch denkst Du beim Näherrücken des Todestag Deines Mannes "... an die Worte, die ich anderen in diesen Situationen klugscheißerisch sage und merke wie wenig hilfreich sie sind. Vielleicht muß man sie von anderen gesagt bekommen." Nun denn:

Jahrestage können auch vollkommen harmlos sein. Bei meinen beiden Toten sind die Geburts- und Todestage sehr nah beieinander. Also fürchte ich an manchen Jahrestagen einen Doppelschlag von Trauer, Schmerz usw. Und was passiert an diesen Tagen, bisher jedenfalls, ohne Ausnahme? Merkwürdigerweise - nichts! Ich weiß inzwischen, daß Trauer und Schmerz jederzeit zuschlagen können, einen manchmal geradezu auffressen, an unverdächtigen Tagen und durch die kleinsten Auslöser. Es bringt nichts, das nicht haben zu wollen. Es hilft, sich dessen bewußt zu sein. Es hilft, sich dem zu stellen - ungefär so wie eine gewisse Briele uns das zeigt.

Du weißt das ja alles, aber natürlich braucht auch der beste Lehrer mal selber Hilfe.

Danke jedenfalls, daß Du Deine Drohung aus Deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag, hier "...ein letztes Mal zu schreiben" nicht wahr gemacht hast. Du schreibst hier für Dich selbst, schon klar, und trotzdem hilft es mir und anderen. Na, wenn das keine win-win Situation ist.

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

Ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag!
Ganz oft vermisse ich meine Toten mehr wenn etwas Gutes in meinem Leben ist, wenn mir etwas  gelungen ist,  jemand was Liebes für mich tut, ich Glück gehabt habe, oder einfach froh bin, Zugleich sind sie mir sehr nah. Es ist so ein Gefühl von freundlichweicher Wehmut. Wenn es nicht so gut läuft,  dann bin ich mit meinen Gedanken auch gleich bei ihnen, aber es ist ein anderes Gefühl, da kommt dann Selbstmitleid dazu und es wird eine herbere Variante daraus.
Ich verstehe sehr gut wenn Deine Frau sagt, ihr Papa würde sich über Euer Erreichtes freuen, ihre Gedanken zu ihm wandern, wenn sie das Gute in Eurem Leben bedenkt. 

Ja, die vielen Abschiede in einem Leben. Die frei gewählten, die vernünftigen, die erzwungenen, welche auch immer - manchmal denke ich, jeder einzelne will eine Art von Würdigung und Beachtung. Was meinst Du?

Danke für die Sprüche, wobei ich über den von Goethe . die Welt ist so leer  froh bin, weil ich ihn vergessen hatte. Das ist aber weiter nicht schlimm, weil ich die Aussage schon lange verinnerlicht habe. Es tut wahnsinnig gut, da und dort einen Menschen zu wissen mit dem man übereinstimmt und das muß ja nicht in allen Bereichen sein. Eigentlich gibt es kaum  etwas was mich glücklicher macht und meistens genügt es wirklich zu wissen, dass da der eine und andere ist, selbst wenn man  selten Kontakt hat. Es tut mir gut zu wissen, dass da und dort ein Mensch an mich denkt.

Unlängst habe ich jemandem erzählt, dass mein Mann andere Menschen nicht gebraucht hat. Er konnte freundlich, interessiert, liebenswürdig auf sie reagieren, aber er hat weder den Kontakt noch das Gespräch gesucht. 
Wenn ich nun Deinen eingefügten Spruch lese, denke ich zum ersten Mal, dass er ja doch außer mir Menschen hatte, mit denen er sich verbunden fühlte, mit denen er übereinstimmte. Es waren Schriftsteller, Philosophen, Musiker, auch Verfolgte, im Schatten lebende Menschen über die er las, und sie sind allesamt, zum Teil schon lange, tot. Da er mir manchmal sagte er fühle sich wie in die Welt hineingeworfen, war es ihm vielleicht hier und jetzt nicht möglich sein Erdenrund zu einem bewohnteren Garten zu machen. 

Ich frage mich jetzt öfter als zu seinen Lebzeiten warum er mich wollte, da er doch keinen wirklich brauchte. Er hatte sich sehr um mich bemüht und weil es jeden Menschen (oder jede Frau?) interessiert warum ihn der andere liebt, habe ich das einige wenige Male auch meinen Mann gefragt, in der Erwartung er würde die wunderbarsten Dinge über mich sagen. Er hat mich dann erstaunt angesehen und gesagt, ja weil das so ist und gar nicht anders sein kann.

Lieber Harald, jetzt habe ich eine Menge geschrieben, was eigentlich nicht in eine Antwort auf Deine Zeilen an mich gehört. Irgendwie aber doch, weil mich der Goethespruch dazu angeregt hat und ich denke es ist für Dich in Ordnung.

Ich hoffe Du hattest eine gute und schöne Zeit in Hamburg. 
Liebe Grüße
Briele

__________________________________________________  _

Lieber Rastaman,

Das ist aber nett Dich wieder einmal zu lesen, danke für Deinen Beitrag!
Als ich das erste Mal im thread hier schrieb, wollte ich mich in aller Dankbarkeit verabschieden und ich hatte noch ein Bedürfnis: es sollten in der Welt ein paar Menschen mehr wissen, dass ein Werner tot ist um den eine Briele trauert. Dann habe ich Antworten bekommen und bemerkt, dass mir die Art eines öffentlichen Tagebuches mehr hilft als das Schreiben nur für mich. Glaub mir, ich habe mehrere Male gegrübelt warum dies so ist.

Ja, ich brauche es wirklich, dass mir, wenn ich schwächle, in Nöten bin, ein anderer etwas dazu sagt. Das fängt ja schon bei kleinen Dingen an. Hat einer Halsweh, werde ich sofort einen Salbeitee zubereiten, oder zu einem raten. Habe ich selbst Halsweh, verharre ich erst einmal in meinem Weh. 

Und so danke ich Dir für Deine Worte zu den Tagen. Du hast ja Recht und eigentlich lief es bei mir bisher auch so ab. Und eben auch die andere Seite, diese kleinen Auslöser. Heute habe ich ein Gedicht gelesen, so schrecklich kitschig, es wäre mir peinlich die Worte vorzulesen, und doch sind mir augenblicklich die Tränen in die Augen gestiegen.

Umgekehrt habe ich etwas erlebt, was mir gezeigt hat, dass ich in meiner Trauer weiterkomme. Ich muß die Steuererklärung meines Mannes machen und habe in seinem Schreibtisch nach den Unterlagen gesucht, auch sofort gefunden. Auf der Mappe klebte ein Zettel:
 *WICHTIG !! Alle Unterlagen und Hinweise, damit Du es 2014 leichter machen kannst.*
Ich bin nicht vor Rührung in Tränen ausgebrochen, ich habe gelächelt und leise gesagt, ach du lieber Werner. 

Wir werden es nehmen wie es kommt, nicht? Einmal ist es so und dann halt wieder anders.

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

> da kommt dann Selbstmitleid dazu


Liebe Briele,

das kann aber auch durchaus hilfreich sein, wenn sich dann nämlich plötzlich der möglicherweise noch vorhandene Urtrieb regt, und zwar nach dem Motto "mich haut nichts um" oder "jetzt erst recht".




> Ja, die vielen Abschiede in einem Leben. Die frei gewählten, die vernünftigen, die erzwungenen, welche auch immer - manchmal denke ich, jeder einzelne will eine Art von Würdigung und Beachtung. Was meinst Du?


Das Wort Trennung wäre wohl eher geeignet für das, was Du wohl ansprichst. Eine Trennung muß nicht Abschied bedeuten. Nach einer vormals intakten Verbindung kann man durchaus noch in Kontakt bleiben. Ausgenommen wohl, wenn man im Bösen auseinanderging.




> Ich frage mich jetzt öfter als zu seinen Lebzeiten warum er mich wollte, da er doch keinen wirklich brauchte. Er hatte sich sehr um mich bemüht und weil es jeden Menschen (oder jede Frau?) interessiert warum ihn der andere liebt, habe ich das einige wenige Male auch meinen Mann gefragt, in der Erwartung er würde die wunderbarsten Dinge über mich sagen. Er hat mich dann erstaunt angesehen und gesagt, ja weil das so ist und gar nicht anders sein kann.


Liebe Briele,

manche Männer sind etwas komplizierter gestrickt, während andere gern ihre Empfindungen immerhin verklausulieren. Aber das ist doch schon etwas. Ich muß zugeben, dass auch mich die so ganz direkte Frage um das warum in Verlegenheit gebracht hätte. Von Freunden habe ich später erfahren, dass meine nunmehr 36 Jahre mit mir verheiratete Frau damals auf die Frage, warum sie ausgerechnet mich, den meist von ihr selbst als langweilig bezeichneten mit grauem Anzug und Krawatte gekleideten Mann auserkoren hätte, spontan ausführte, dass auf mich immer Verlaß gewesen wäre, wenn es galt, Hilfestellung und sogar nächtens Kurierdienste abzuleisten, um z. B. auf der Autobahn mit Panne festsitzende junge Frau heimzufahren. Die außerdem vorhandenen, erst später festgestellten sonstigen Vorzüge bestätigten hernach die Entscheidung, wohl doch die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben.




> Ich hoffe Du hattest eine gute und schöne Zeit in Hamburg.


Liebe Briele,

es hat ja alles gepasst, strahlendblauer Himmel über Hamburg. Selbst für einen jetzt Buten-Hamburger gab es viel zu begucken. Die Geburtstagsfeier in der Fürst Bismarck Mühle in Hamburg Aumühle konnte mit einer gut gelaunten Stenografenrunde nicht harmonischer ablaufen. Der mehrstündige Rundgang in der Hafen-City mit kleiner Bootsfahrt rundete das Treffen ehemaliger Schnellschreiber ab. Die folgenden Fotos zeigen die Speicherstadt, den Hafen Richtung Landungsbrücken und die immer noch nicht fertig gestellte Elbharmonie.









*"Einbildung verhindert Ausbildung, Ausbildung verhindert Einbildung"*
(Gerhard Uhlenbruck)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Eigentlich kapiere ich erst jetzt wie gut sich Dankbarkeit anfühlt, vor allem wie hilfreich sie für mich in der Trauer ist, dass sie keine dröge, sondern eine unheimlich klasse Sache ist.  Ich hatte wohl immer diese Art von “Rückblick auf den Tag”, was meine katholische Großmutter mir als “Gewissenserforschung” mit auf den Weg gab, aber insgesamt empfand ich Dankbarkeit lange als eine Art von Bringschuld, es kam so moralinsauer rüber, eine “you have to be” Aufforderung. Das mag man nicht und als erstes mußte ich bei dem Thema auch immer an Omas handgestrickte Strümpfe aus Bauernwolle für mich denken, die ich verlässlich jedes Jahr geschenkt bekam.  Das kratzte und biss, am Abend hatte ich eins glatt, eins verkehrt in meine Beine rot eingestanzt, ich hasste es, aber weil sie sich ja so viel Mühe für mich gegeben hatte, sollte ich dankbar sein.

Ich weiß genau wann ich Dankbarkeit ehrlich und ganz bewußt empfand, sie von ganz alleine in mir hochkroch. Man kann so etwas ja nicht willentlich tun.  Es war im Sommer 1999, als meine Mama mit ihrem Sterben begann. Gegen Ende des Abendessens waren die Nachrichten im Fernsehen und jeden Tag sah man die schrecklichen Bilder aus dem Kosovo. Da ist mir manchmal meine Hand mit der Teetasse fast erstarrt, nicht nur vor Entsetzen was ich sehe, auch vor Schrecken über mich, wie ich hier so sitze, das letzte Restchen Käsebrot kaue, mir noch Tee nachschenke, während Menschen wadentief in einem Feld im Dreck stehen und das tagelang, in Schubkarren ihre Alten befördern, und bestimmt welche dabei sind, die Krebs haben, krank sind. Und noch viel Schlimmeres geschah jeden Tag, praktisch ein paar hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt.

Da dachte ich auch, was für ein Glück wir doch haben. Alles was irgendwie möglich ist wird für Mama getan, bekommt sie. Wenn ihr Bettchen viermal pro Tag frisch bezogen werden muß, so geschieht das. Die ausgefallensten
Getränke, Lutschbonbons die ihr in den Sinn kommen, bemühen wir uns zu beschaffen. Ich kann bei ihr sein. Und als ich erst einmal die Dankbarkeit für mich entdeckt hatte, wuchs sie schnell weiter und tat mir richtig gut. 
Man kann natürlich sagen es ist noch keine echte Dankbarkeit, wenn man dafür das Elend anderer als Auslöser benötigt.

Ein paar Jahre nach Mamas Tod erlebte eine Freundin mich in einem Trauerloch und sie meinte,  weißt Du, ich glaube ich würde deine Trauer gerne auf mich nehmen, das erleben, wenn ich das andere, was du mit deiner Mama gehabt hast, auch gehabt hätte. 

Und so stolpere ich immer wieder über Erlebnisse in Verbindung mit meinen Toten, die mir ein Gefühl von Dankbarkeit für das Gehabte geben. Das hat dann nichts mehr mit Vergleichen zu tun. Ich weiß aber, dass es Geschehnisse, Biographien, Beziehungen gibt, da kann man herum graben wie man will, kommt auf alles Mögliche, aber nicht im Leben auf die Dankbarkeit. Das ist dann halt leider so. Aber sonst lohnt es sich schon nach ihr zu sehen und sie zu erkennen.

__________________________________________________  ___

Lieber Harald,

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Gedanken an mich und für die Fotos. Daß Du in Aumühle warst! Als ich meinen Mann kennengelernt habe, lebte er dort und ich kenne die Gegend im Sachsenwald recht gut, war während sechs oder sieben Jahren oft da. Der Abschied ist mir damals schwer gefallen, aber dann, mir fallen alle Abschiede schwer und seine Entscheidung in eine Wohnung nach Hamburg ziehen, war schon richtig.

Ich muß lächeln wenn ich lese, dass Deine Frau Dich auf den ersten Blick als ein wenig langweilig bezeichnete. Mein Mann hat oft so am Rande mitbekommen, wenn Bekannte und Freundinnen von mir Zores mit Männern hatten, die ja erst einmal  umwerfend und aufregend erlebt worden waren.  Da hat er mir dann ins Ohr geflüstert:”… besser ein bißchen ein Langweiliger, nicht?”…. und ich konnte aus tiefstem Herzen sagen - auf jeden Fall!

Manche behaupten, ob eine Frau und ein Mann gut miteinander sein können, entscheide sich in den ersten 10 Sekunden. Das habe ich nie geglaubt. Und was die Männer betrifft, die vielleicht auf den ersten Blick äußerlich ein wenig langweilig erscheinen, so  sind sie meistens die interessanteren und langweilig ja überhaupt nicht. Wenn einer, in welcher Hinsicht auch immer,  wie ein Gockel daher kommt, dann hat er es meist bitter nötig.

Herzlichen Gruß an Deine kluge Frau von einer die diesbezüglich auch meist klug entscheiden hat. Und Dir alles Gute.
Briele

P.S. nach vielen Jahren denke ich wieder einmal daran, dass die Sprache in der Gegend um mein Bergdorf eine witzige 4. Steigerung bei Adjektiven kennt und sie auch fleißig in der täglichen Sprache anwendet: Nach dem Superlativ kommt als weitere Steigerung das Wort “bitter”, auch bei positiven Eigenschaften.  Und so bin ich oft bitter traurig meinen Mann nicht mehr bei mir zu haben, aber dankbar es mit ihm bitter gut gehabt zu haben. 







.

----------


## Briele

In mir ist ja jetzt so eine latente Nervosität im Hinblick auf das Datum des ersten Todesjahres und das gescheiteste wird wohl sein dies einfach zuzulassen, hinzunehmen. Zugleich fühle ich mich recht gut, zufrieden, anders kann man es nicht sagen. Manchmal kreuze ich gedanklich zwei Finger hinter meinem Rücken.

Die Zuversicht, ohne meinen Mann gerne und hoffentlich auch gut weiterleben zu können, die habe ich schon lange, ganz ohne sie war ich eigentlich nie.  Was in letzter Zeit häufiger aufblitzt ist die Lebensfreude, das macht mich froh und da spür ich dann gleich noch mehr von ihr. Zugleich wird es so sein, und es ist gut dies zu wissen, dass ich bis ans Ende meiner Tage immer wieder in  Trauerlöcher plumpsen, ich meine Sehnsucht, meinen Verlust  schmerzhaft erleben werde. 

Ich denke über das letzte Jahr nach, wie es war, wie ich war.. 

Nicht zum ersten Mal habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Faktor Zeit wirklich am meisten hilft. Auch wenn man sich das am Anfang nicht vorstellen kann und denen, die einem so etwas sagen, am liebsten an die Gurgel springen möchte. Ich gehe das fünfzigste, das hundertste, das dreihundertste Mal zu Bett und habe erneut einen Tag ohne den Verstorbenen verbracht . Mit diesen Gedanken stehe ich wieder und wieder auf und weiß. das wird jetzt immer so bleiben. Aber es wird selbstverständlicher, es ist wie es ist und immer öfter verharren die ersten Gedanken am neuen Tag nicht bei meinem Verlust, ich denke dann an die Möglichkeiten die ich doch für diesen Tag haben kann.

Vieles von seinen Sachen ist weg und es wird immer mehr ausgedünnt werden. Wenigstens kann ich mir Zeit lassen, gut überlegen, doch am Ende wird dann neben den Büchern, den Schallplatten, eine Gedächtnisschublade herauskommen, wie für meine Eltern. Eigentlich ja für mich, die Toten brauchen so etwas nicht. Mit Papieren, Fotos, Briefen, der Brille, der Uhr, seinem Deodorant, einem Kleidungsstück, kleinen Dingen. Und so wird nach meinem Tod auch mit der Zeit alles weg sein, nur eher ohne Schublade, was mich nicht im geringsten tangiert.
Es kommt immer weniger Post für Werner und nun, da ich seine Steuererklärung abgegeben habe, wird es vermutlich auch keine behördlichen Zettel und Aufgaben mehr geben. 

Was noch ist, und dies freut mich ungemein, dass die wenigen Menschen die ihn kannten, über ihn sprechen und ihn vermissen.

Zuerst hat außer dem Schmerz nichts Platz und wenn man so schrecklich traurig ist, dann versinkt, was einem vielleicht helfen könnte, wie die Liebe, die Dankbarkeit, das Erinnern, hinter dem Schmerz. Man fühlt sich ja wie eine einzige Wunde.
Ich mußte es erst lernen und es braucht seine Zeit, die Liebe anders zu leben. Ohne Gespräche, ohne Berührungen, ach, ohne so vieles! Als der Schmerz des Verlustes nicht mehr so schreiend und spitz war, konnte ich beginnen zu sehen was noch da war. Von ihm in mir und von mir für ihn. Einerseits bleiben meine tiefen Gefühle, meine Liebe zu meinem Mann, aber es wird eine andere Liebe. Sie bleibt ohne Reaktionen, sie kann nicht abgewiesen werden, ich habe das alleinige Sagen. Sie ist verinnerlicht und lebt von Erinnerungen. 

Wenn ein Mensch weg ist, weil er mich nicht mehr mochte oder ich ihn, dann ist auch die Liebe weg. Zumindest bei mir, anders kenne ich es nur vom Hörensagen. Wenn ein Mensch tot ist, dann kann man ihn immer weiter lieben, sich geliebt fühlen. Das ist gut und schön, aber es braucht Zeit es zu begreifen und zu leben. Wahrscheinlich geht es mir auch gut, weil nichts zwischen uns offen geblieben ist, es keine Störungen gibt, die ich weitertragen müsste.

In einem früheren Beitrag schrieb ich, dass ich mich frage was man für seine Toten noch tun kann und erwähnte, ihren guten Eigenschaften Leben geben, - die Dankbarkeit - die Liebe - ihrer zu gedenken. In einer p.N. schrieb mir jemand das Wichtigste sei die Erinnerung. Der Mann hat recht. Erst hatte ich gedacht es sei die Liebe, aber nein, es ist natürlich die Erinnerung. Sie schließt alles mit ein.
Briele - mit lieben Grüßen.

P.S. nachdem einige nun mit Vergnügen 84 Charing Cross Road lesen, habe ich heute eine Empfehlung in eine andere Richtung: 
Unglücklich sein - eine Ermutigung von Wilhelm Schmid. 
__________________________________________________  _

@Harald_1933
Was ist mit Dir? Das klingt nun so, als möchte ich hier von Dir eine Antwort einjammern. Also das ist es wirklich nicht, obwohl ich mich natürlich freue wenn Du mir schreibst. Aber ich merke, dass seit mehreren Tagen hier nirgends etwas von Dir zu lesen ist und das ist doch ungewöhnlich, nicht? 
Man braucht nur ein paar Mal hin und herzuschreiben und schon macht man sich Gedanken um einen Menschen. Irgendwie heikel das anzusprechen, ich mach es jetzt trotzdem,  und möchte Dir sagen, ich finde, Du fehlst!
Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
Briele

__________________________________________________  ___

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Briele,




> Die Zuversicht, ohne meinen Mann gerne und hoffentlich auch gut weiterleben zu können, die habe ich schon lange, ganz ohne sie war ich eigentlich nie. Was in letzter Zeit häufiger aufblitzt ist die Lebensfreude, das macht mich froh und da spür ich dann gleich noch mehr von ihr.


wenn sich diese Zuversicht inzwischen manifestiert hat, wird man auch die ab und dann von erneuter Trauer erfüllten Tage leichter hinter sich bringen können, und es wird sich die Lebensfreude auch ohne Deinen Mann mehr und mehr stabilisieren.




> Aber es wird selbstverständlicher, es ist wie es ist und immer öfter verharren die ersten Gedanken am neuen Tag nicht bei meinem Verlust, ich denke dann an die Möglichkeiten die ich doch für diesen Tag haben kann.


Damit, liebe Briele, bestätigst Du ja schon selbst das, was ich meine und was Du mit dem Zeitfaktor angedeutet hast. Das Motto des Hundertjährigen aus dem von mir gelesenen Buch "Der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand" von Jonas Jonasson lautete stets: "es ist, wie es ist und es kommt, wie es kommt". Unter dieser Prämisse lässt es sich unbeschwerter leben.




> Wenn ein Mensch tot ist, dann kann man ihn immer weiter lieben, sich geliebt fühlen. Das ist gut und schön, aber es braucht Zeit es zu begreifen und zu leben. Wahrscheinlich geht es mir auch gut, weil nichts zwischen uns offen geblieben ist, es keine Störungen gibt, die ich weitertragen müsste.


Um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu gelangen, bedarf es schon einer gewissen Altersweisheit oder besser einer inneren Offenbarung, die nur aus eben dieser erlebten damaligen Harmonie erwachsen konnte.




> @Harald_1933 - Was ist mit Dir? - ich merke, dass seit mehreren Tagen hier nirgends etwas von Dir zu lesen ist, und das ist doch ungewöhnlich, nicht?


Liebe Briele,

in der Tat hat sich an meiner Bereitschaft, auch mal spontan online irgendwo meinen Senf dazuzugeben, nichts geändert. Ein Tapetenwechsel verhinderte allerdings, dass ich im Forum ohne Umstände hätte aktiv werden können. Für Deine liebevolle Erkundung nach meinem Befinden danke ich Dir, beweist sie doch, dass wohl viel mehr im Forum auch dort mitgelesen wird, wo es nicht direkt um PCa geht. In Sachen Klärung von Vertigo gibt es von mir in der Plauderecke wohl heute noch einen Zwischenbericht. Ich bin gestern Abend von Side - *siehe hier* - nach einem 8-tägigen Aufenthalt zurückgekommen. Die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen auch mich in der antiken Altstadt.



*

"Es gibt ein Alter, in dem eine Frau schön sein muss, um geliebt zu werden. Und dann kommt das Alter, in dem sie geliebt werden muss, um schön zu sein"*
(Francoise Sagan)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,
Danke für Deine Nachricht und die Fotos. Es freut mich, dass es Dir gut geht und Du eine schöne Reise - noch dazu schwindelfrei - gehabt hast und wünsche Dir natürlich, dass dies daheim auch so bleibt. Du kannst  sonst ja schlecht dauernd verreisen.

Wenn es auch abertausende Sprichwörter gibt, so bewundere ich doch Deine Fähigkeit stets welche parat zu haben. Da kann  nicht jedes ansprechen, das wäre  zuviel verlangt, ganz oft ist das aber schon der Fall gewesen.

Aber nun hast Du eines für mich ausgesucht - huhu, lieber Harald -, da möchte ich Dich, wenns denn möglich ist, ganz herzlich bitten für mich ein anderes zu finden und gebe dieses zurück.  Denn weißt Du, Frauen (Die meisten. Jetzt. Hier. In diesem Eckchen der Welt.) definieren sich nicht mehr über Männer. Das hat zwar grausig lange gedauert, aber nun ist es so. Gott, oder den Frauen sei es gedankt.

Trotzdem hat dieser Sagansche Sager etwas bewirkt. Ich habe wieder einmal über die Liebe nach gedacht.
_.und dann kommt das Alter, in dem sie geliebt werden muß um schön zu sein._
Nö. Haut so nicht hin. Wenn überhaupt, dann wird vielleicht was draus wenn sie liebt. Denn nur wenn man es selbst tut geschieht etwas in und mit einem. Nun kann man lange darüber philosophieren was wichtiger für einen ist: zu lieben, oder geliebt zu werden. Ist schon klar, beidseitig ist das Beste. Aber andersrum, wenn ich von einem Menschen geliebt werde, und ich liebe nicht zurück, und der Mensch kapiert das nicht, ignoriert meine Signale, dann macht mich das bestimmt nicht schöner, es kann unangenehm bis lästig sein und macht mich im schlimmsten Fall grantig. 

Jetzt kann ich es nicht lassen und will noch etwas zum ersten Teil des Zitats sagen, manchmal bin ich bei solchen Sätzen auf Krawall gebürstet, ist ja nur auf die Sagan gerichtet!!
_.es gibt ein Alter, in dem eine Frau schön sein muß, um geliebt zu werden..
_
Das stammt aus der Zeit in der Männer *und* Frauen anscheinend wirklich glaubten Begehren ist gleich Liebe. So etwas denken heute nur mehr ganz ganz junge Menschen, oder solche die es nicht besser wissen.

Nun fällt mir ein jüngerer Mitarbeiter ein, der sich etwas abfällig über das Äußere seiner Kollegin äußerte. Als ich meinte, aber sie ist schrecklich nett, sozusagen innen schön, da sagte er, dann soll sie sich stülpen. Böse, trotzdem witzig. Und später waren sie für eine Zeit lang ein Paar. 

Schöne Ostertage, liebe Grüße und Du bleibst mir hoffentlich weiterhin gewogen, ist ja mit zwei zwinkernden Augen geschrieben worden.
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Tage der unbestimmten Wege
Jetzt fallen die Herbstblätter wieder
und wir treffen uns am Ende
Erinnerungen, ohne Reue
jetzt ruft uns der Kapellmeister

*Chorus:*
Aber solange ich den Morgen sehen kann
Wunder, viel mehr als das ich davon berichten könnte
ist es ausreichend, um mich noch glauben zu lassen
an die Herzen, so weit weg entschwunden...

Du führtest mich durch die Seiten
geteilt ist wirkliches Glück
Verloren im Netz der Veränderungen
Dies könnte der letzte Tanz werden,
ein Walzer im Regen
Bis der Kapellmeister uns retten kommt

*Chorus:*
Ja, solange ich den Morgen sehen kann
Und im Frühling die blühenden Knospen wiederkommen
ist es ausreichend, um mich noch glauben zu lassen
das Erinnerungen alles sind

Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Buch der goldenen Geschichten
Tage der alten Lieder
Jetzt fallen die Herbstblätter wieder
Buch der goldenen Geschichten
...

RUNRIG: "Book of golden stories" (day of days)

----------------------------------------------------------

Book of golden stories
Days of open roads
Now the autumn leaves are fallin'
We'll meet on the edges
Memories, no regrets
Now the minstrel boy is callin'

Refrain
But as long as I can see the morning
In miracles, much more than I can say
It's enough to keep me still believing
In drifting hearts so far away

You took me through the pages
Good happiness is shared
Lost in the web of changes
This could be the last dance
Waltzing in the rain
'Till the Minstrel comes to save us

Refrain x2

Yes, as long as I can see the morning
And blossom comes to bud again in spring
It's enough to keep me still believing
Your memory is everything

Book of golden stories
Book of golden stories...
days of olden notes
Now the autumn leaves are fallin
Book of golden stories...

----------


## Harald_1933

> Trotzdem hat dieser Sagansche Sager etwas bewirkt. Ich habe wieder einmal über die Liebe nach gedacht.
> .und dann kommt das Alter, in dem sie geliebt werden muß um schön zu sein.
> Nö. Haut so nicht hin. Wenn überhaupt, dann wird vielleicht was draus wenn sie liebt. Denn nur wenn man es selbst tut geschieht etwas in und mit einem.


Liebe Briele,

das Thema Liebe lässt sich nicht in ein einheitliches Paket verpacken. Da gibt es unendlich viele Varianten in der menschlichen Gesellschaft. Zarah Leander sang einmal "Eine Frau wird es schön durch die Liebe". Kann wohl sein, ist aber wohl nie ernsthaft überprüft worden.

Einige nachfolgende Zitate umschreiben das Thema:

"Man kann ohne Liebe Holz hacken, Ziegel formen, Eisen schmieden. Aber man kann nicht ohne Liebe mit Menschen umgehen"
(Leo Nikolajewitsch Graf Tolstoi)

"Du und ich: Wir sind eins. Ich kann dir nicht wehtun, ohne mich zu verletzen"
(Mahatma Gandhi)

"Es ist besser, für das, was man ist, gehasst, als für das, was man nicht ist, geliebt zu werden"
(André Gide)

"Geliebt zu werden kann eine Strafe sein. Nicht wissen, ob man geliebt wird, ist Folter"
(Robert Lembke)

"Das einzig Wichtige im Leben sind die Spuren der Liebe, die wir hinterlassen, wenn wir gehen"
(Albert Schweitzer)

"Die Erfahrung lehrt uns, dass Liebe nicht darin besteht, dass man einander ansieht, sondern dass man gemeinsam in gleicher Richtung blickt"
(Antoine de Saint-Exupery)

"Liebe ist nicht das was man erwartet zu bekommen, sondern das was man bereit ist zu geben"
(Katharine Hepburn)

"Glück ist Liebe, nichts anderes. Wer lieben kann, ist glücklich"
(Hermann Hesse)

"Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als geliebt zu werden, geliebt um seiner selbst willen oder vielmehr trotz seiner selbst"
Victor Hugo)

"Liebe ist die einzige Sklaverei, die als Vergnügen empfunden wird"
(George Bernard Shaw)

"Eine Mutter ist der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der dich schon liebt, bevor er dich kennt"
(Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi)

"Liebe ist kein Solo. Liebe ist ein Duett. Schwindet sie bei einem, verstummt das Lied"
(Adelbert von Chamisso)

"Alter schützt vor Liebe nicht, aber Liebe schützt bis zu einem gewissen Grade vor Alter"
(Jeanne Moreau)

"Das Wesen wahrer Liebe lässt sich immer wieder mit der Kindheit vergleichen. Beide haben die Unüberlegtheit, die Unvorsichtigkeit, die Ausgelassenheit, das Lachen und das Weinen gemeinsam"
(Honore de Balzac)

"Wenn man liebt, sucht man die Schuld bei sich, nicht beim anderen"
(Richard Burton)

"Man ist glücklich verheiratet, wenn man lieber heimkommt als fortgeht"
(Heinz Rühmann)

Liebe Briele,

aus meiner alten handgeschriebenen Kladde noch 2 mich schon vor über 50 Jahren beeindruckende Offenbarungen:

Einst war ich nur ein ungetanzter Tanz,
Ein nie gesungen Lied, erstickter Klang
Und halber Atemzug. O weher Kranz,
Den man auf meine junge Stirne zwang.
Nun bin ich alles: Tanz und Klang und Sinn
Und tiefer Atem, Lied das froh sich hebt;
Und weiß: ich bin durch ihn nur was ich bin
Und starb um dies und hab um dies gelebt.
Mit solchen Kronen krönt er mein Geschick.
Er ist durch sich. Ich kann nicht gleiches geben.
Doch wenn ich einst, noch flammenden Gesichts,
Mir auch gestehen müßte, daß ich nichts
Ihm war als nur ein flüchtger Augenblick 
Er war ja doch mein ganzes junges Leben
----
Ich hörte sagen, es sei
im Wasser ein Stein und ein Kreis
und über dem Wasser ein Wort,
das den Kreis um den Stein legt.

Ich sah meine Pappel hinabgehn zum Wasser,
ich sah, wie ihr Arm hinuntergriff in die Tiefe,
ich sah ihre Wurzeln gen Himmel um Nacht flehn.

Ich eilt ihr nicht nach,
ich las nur vom Boden auf jene Krume,
die deines Auges Gestalt hat und Adel,
ich nahm dir die Kette der Sprüche vom Hals
und säumte mit ihr den Tisch, wo die Krume nun lag.

Und sah meine Pappel nicht mehr.
Wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung habe eben herausgefunden, dass das 1. Gedicht von Rudolf Georg Bindung stammt, während das 2. Gedicht Celan zugeschrieben wird.

*"Liebe ist die stärkste Macht der Welt, und doch ist sie demütigste, die man sich vorstellen kann"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

Ich wünsche Dir ein ruhiges, sonniges Osterfest.

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Lieber LowRoad,
Herzlichen Dank für Text, Bild und Link zum Song, den ich gehört habe.
Es hat mich an einen Satz erinnert: Das Buch behutsam schließen, es in die Bibliothek des Lebens stellen.

Lieber Harald,
Danke für die üppige Auswahl, ich schöpfe gerne aus dem Vollen. Ich nehme das von Celan aus Deiner Kladde.  Nun habe ich nach langer Zeit in meiner Kladde geblättert, die so alt nicht ist. Nach dem Tod meiner Mutter habe ich Sprüche, Gedanken, Gedichte zum Thema Sterben, Tod, Trauer hineingeschrieben, sogar ein paar eigene. Würde ich das alles in eine neues Schreibbuch übertragen, käme höchstens ein Fünftel hinein. Wie geht es Dir wenn Du in Deiner viel älteren  liest?

Nun haben wir viel über die Liebe geschrieben und ich dachte welcher Spruch, welches Gedicht fällt mir dazu als erstes ein. Es war:

Ich habe dich so lieb
Von Joachim Ringelnatz

Ich habe dich so lieb!
Ich würde dir ohne Bedenken
eine Kachel aus meinem Ofen schenken.
Ich habe dir nichts getan.
Nun ist mir traurig zu Mut.
An den Hängen der Eisenbahn
leuchtet der Ginster so gut.
Vorbei - verjährt-
doch nimmer vergessen.
Ich reise.
Alles, was lange währt,
ist leise.
Die Zeit entstellt alle Lebewesen.
Ein Hund bellt.
Er kann nicht lesen.
Er kann nicht schreiben.
Wir können nicht bleiben.
Ich lache.
Die Löcher sind die Hauptsache in einem Sieb.
Ich hab dich so lieb.

Herzliche Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Ostern war, im Gegensatz zu Weihnachten, kein Anlass für Wehmut oder Melancholie. Wahrscheinlich weil es mir nie etwas bedeutet hat, meinen Eltern auch nicht und man ist da ja geprägt. 

Eine österreichische Freundin war für ein paar Tage bei mir; ich hatte länger überlegt ob ich ihr meine Couch anbiete. Ich kenne sie erst seit ein paar Jahren, wir waren selten zusammen, schreiben einander aber viel und häufig. Sie war ein angenehmer Gast und nicht zum ersten Mal habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich durch das Schreiben sehr nahe kommen kann. Werner hätte seine Freude an ihr gehabt, denn sie interessierte sich für die Bücher und meinte nicht, was um Himmels willen ich mit ihnen mache, sondern welchen Schatz ich da habe. Also mir war, als hätte ich sie schon oft bei mir gehabt, alles lief wie geschmiert. Und umgekehrt hatte ich schon Erlebnisse mit Menschen, die ich 20 Jahre und länger kannte, und als sie sich dann zum ersten Mal bei mir länger als nur für ein paar Stunden aufhielten, war ich völlig weg wie schwer ich es fand mit ihnen über Tage zusammen zu sein. 

Es hat mir Freude gemacht wieder einmal so richtig nett zu frühstücken. Mit gedecktem Tisch, reichhaltigerem Angebot, langen Gesprächen. Diesbezüglich verwildere ich nun vielleicht ein bißchen. Steh am Vormittag auf, sitz im Nachthemd beim Laptop, esse ein Stück Obst, ein Marmeladebrot, trinke eine Tasse Tee, trödle oft so dahin. Es wurde mir angeraten auch für mich alleine etwas zu kochen, das tu ich nun häufiger, aber von großer Tischkultur kann man da nicht sprechen. Ich bräuchte eigentlich einen Bücherständer für den Tisch, dann könnte ich ein wenig eleganter essen und lesen. Es ist gut, dass ich oft Leute zum Essen einlade. 

Als wir am Dammtor Bahnhof für ihre Rückreise auf den ICE nach München warteten, überkam mich für einen Moment große Traurigkeit, zugleich war mir mein Mann unglaublich präsent. Wir sind da viele Male gestanden, manchmal gemeinsam nach Wien gefahren, oft bin ich alleine abgereist und er blieb zurück. Es war schön ihn wieder so nahe zu spüren und ich habe mich augenblicklich aus dem Dialog mit R. ausgeklinkt und bin innerlich mit ihm ins Gespräch gekommen. Aber Gespräch ist es ja kein wirkliches, sprechen tu nur ich und mir ist, als würde ich  seine Gedanken in meine Richtung fühlen. “Hey, hab ich gesagt, da bist du ja mein Liebster, es geht mir gut, hab Dank dafür.” Ich habe wirklich das Gefühl es ganz wesentlich ihm zu verdanken, dass es mir gut geht. 

Auf dem Heimweg freute ich mich dann, nun wieder alleine zu sein. Ich habe es insgesamt im letzten Jahr gut hin bekommen alleine zu leben, was ja etwas anderes ist als alleine zu sein. Es fällt mir wohl nicht so schwer, weil ich in meinem Leben immer wieder, manchmal über weite Strecken, solo gelebt habe. 
Rückblickend betrachtet habe ich eigentlich recht lange gebraucht wirklich zu sehen was mir Menschen an Liebe, Zuneigung, Aufmerksamkeit, Wertschätzung, Freundlichkeit im letzten Jahr, und ja nicht nur da, entgegen gebracht haben. Vermutlich habe ich da den einen, die andere, auch etwas gekränkt, indem ich mich manchmal so verhielt, als wäre nun, da ich dies alles nicht mehr von meinem Mann bekomme, es von anderen Menschen von geringem Wert.
Jetzt bin ich aber auf einem guten Weg der Wiedergutmachung. 

In den letzten Tagen war viel von “Schuld und Erlösung” zu lesen, zu hören. Ich habe mich erinnert, dass, kaum konnte ich sprechen, mir meine Großmutter das Vaterunser beibrachte. Weil ich es konnte, bestand dann in der Schule keine Notwendigkeit es zu lesen, zu lernen. Und so war ich 14 oder 15 Jahre alt, als ich das erste Mal den Text las und feststellte, dass ich bei einem Satz eine individuelle Note eingebracht hatte, die ich aber nach wie vor als gelungen betrachte.
Wo es heißt: und vergib unsere Schuld wie auch wir vergeben unseren *Schuldigern*, betete ich: und vergib unsere Schuld, wie auch wir vergeben unsere Schuld *gern*.

Briele - mit lieben Grüßen
__________________________________________________  ___

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nun habe ich nach langer Zeit in meiner Kladde geblättert, die so alt nicht ist. Wie geht es Dir wenn Du in Deiner viel älteren liest?


Liebe Briele,

da werden Erinnerungen wach. Es sind schöne Erinnerungen; lebendig werdende Rückblicke eines Mannes, der die Frauen liebte und immer noch liebt, wenn das auch heute etwas anders abläuft, als damals mit dem unbändigen Drang letztlich nach körperlicher Erfüllung. 

Aus der Kladde:
Die Stunde schlug und deine Hand lag zitternd in der meinen.
An meine Lippen streiften schon mit scheuem Druck die deinen.
Es zuckten aus dem vollen Kelch elektrisch schon die Funken.
Oh fasse Mut und fliehe nicht, bevor wir ganz getrunken.

Die Lippen, die mich so berührt, sind nicht mehr deine eignen,
sie können doch, so lang du lebst, die meinen nicht verleugnen.
Die Lippen, die sich so berührt, sind rettungslos gefangen.
Spät oder früh, sie müssen doch sich tödlich heimverlangen.**
** Theodor Storm zugeschrieben.

Anstatt Ringelnatz* hier* mal Tucholsky.

Aus China stammt die Aussage: "Kennenlernen ist der Anfang der Trennung"

Das Abschied nehmen in jungen Jahren gelang meist ohne Tränen. Udo Jürgens hat das *hier* vollendet musikalisch und mit Worten zum Ausdruck gebracht.

*"Höre nie auf zu lächeln; auch dann nicht, wenn du sehr traurig bist, denn du weißt nicht, wer sich vielleicht in dein Lächeln verliebt"*
(Gabriel Garcia Màrquez)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele,

was bringt einen, i.S. von innerem Wachstum, weiter: Das Lieben oder das Geliebt-werden? Schon klar, wenn beides zusammen kommt, stellt sich die Frage nicht. Man ist, besonders am Anfang, so sehr im Paradies, oder diesem doch zumindest so nahe, daß sich ganz viele Fragen nicht stellen. Aber später? Und, wie Du weiter oben geschrieben hast, es ist ja selten wirklich fifty-fifty.

Ich habe mit Anfang 20 Erich Fromm "Die Kunst des Liebens" gelesen, und seither, so alle 10-15 Jahre noch ein paar mal und es jedesmal anders gelesen. Schönes Buch. Es läuft darauf hinaus, daß, so schön es ist geliebt zu werden, es natürlich das eigene Lieben ist, das einen wachsen läßt.

Wie bei vielen klugen Gedanken, Philosphien usw. gilt natürlich die Binse: Eigene Erfahrungen sind durch nichts ersetzbar. Aber eigene Erfahrungen *und* eine gute "Theorie", und dann von einem so belesenen und intelligenten Menschen wie Erich Fromm, machen, wenn man Freude an sowas hat, die Sache dann richtig "rund".

Lohnende Lektüre. Ich habe das Buch nicht hier, aber es ist definiv Zeit, es wieder einmal zu lesen...

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

Danke für Deine Zeilen an mich. Meine Kladde ist im Vergleich zu Deiner wohl ein Kläddchen, ich habe nur zwei Jahre oder so nach Mamas Tod hinein geschrieben. Aber als ich nun darin las, war ich überrascht. Vieles fand ich kitschig, rührselig (anrühren lasse ich mich hingegen gerne), also ich konnte kaum verstehen warum ich diese Sprüche, Texte  aufgeschrieben habe. Offensichtlich haben sie mich in meiner damaligen Gemütsverfassung angesprochen, sonst hätte ich mir die Mühe ja nicht gemacht. 

Ich bin ja so gar nicht romantisch, eher als spröde zu bezeichnen, von daher empfinde ich Gedichte generell und Liebesgedichte im speziellen, schnell als schmalzig, bombastisch, kitschig. Aber es gibt für mich natürlich  Ausnahmen, so mag ich z.B. das von Tucholsky, hab Dank dafür.

Nun möchte ich noch etwas zu dem Spruch von Gabriel Garcia Màrquez sagen, du nimmst es mir hoffentlich nicht übel: grauenvoller Gedanke, ich mußte sofort an Königin Sylvia’s eingestanztes Lächeln denken. Nein, ich will bitte gerne auch traurige, grantige, böse, verzweifelte, ängstliche Gesichter sehen und sie selbst auch haben. 

Lieber Harald, ab nun sage ich aber nichts mehr zu Sprüchen, ist ja kindisch von mir dauernd herumzustochern. Mein Mann hat manchmal zu mir gesagt, du musst doch nicht alles so wörtlich nehmen! Und ich habe geantwortet, nein, müssen tu ich nicht, aber wollen.

Herzliche Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman,

Wie konnte ich nur Erich Fromm und die Kunst des Liebens - nun, nicht vergessen, aber nicht mehr daran denken! Ich bin echt froh, dass Du darüber schreibst und vielleicht will ich mit dem Lesen nicht bis zum Sommer warten wenn ich im Bergdorf bin. Ich werde es dann erst zum zweiten Mal in meinem Leben lesen und bin schon gespannt wie es sein wird. Danke!

Weißt Du, es gibt so manche Dinge, die ich schon länger am Älterwerden angenehm finde. Halt an meinem Älterwerden und ich meine damit ab vierzig. Ich fand es ungeheuer entspannend aus der Phase raus zu kommen, in der ich irgendwie von diesen fifty-fifty Gedanken, die Liebe betreffend, fixiert war. Ich glaube es ist unmöglich, dass über eine lange Zeit sich die Gefühle zwischen zwei Menschen absolut die Waagschale halten. Es geht hin und her, auf und ab und solange dies der Fall ist, ist alles gut. 

Mein Mann hat gesagt er würde mich stets gleich innig lieben. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass manchmal meine Liebe zu ihm größer, stärker, intensiver, was weiß ich ist, und dann wieder seine. Nur zum Unterschied von früheren Lieben fand ich, dass das eigentlich wurscht ist. Es liebt sich wirklich um vieles freier und auch schöner wenn man aufhört zu befürchten man könnte sich etwas vergeben, oder sich in eine schwache Position bringen, wenn die Soll und Haben Rechnung nicht ausgeglichen ist. 

Liebe Grüße 
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Rastaman,

um keine Zeit bis zum Lesen des Buches von Erich Fromm zu verlieren, ist es möglich, es *hier* zu lesen.

*"Nur weil dich jemand nicht so liebt, wie du es dir wünschst, heißt das nicht, dass er dich nicht mit ganzer Seele liebt"*
(Gabriel Garcia Màrquez)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

hey - klasser Spruch vom Màrquez - Danke!
Liebe Grüße von der Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es liebt sich wirklich um vieles freier und auch schöner wenn man aufhört zu befürchten man könnte sich etwas vergeben, oder sich in eine schwache Position bringen, wenn die Soll und Haben Rechnung nicht ausgeglichen ist.


Liebe Briele, 

reife Liebe kennt keine schwache Position. Da gibt es kein Soll und Haben. Da gibt es nur ein Miteinander. Ich möchte aber dieses meist heftig umstrittene Geschehen um alles, was die Auslegung des Wortes Liebe betrifft, verlassen und zu einem neuen Blickwinkel überleiten, nämlich auf besondere Erinnerungen im Leben eines Menschen im Zusammenhang mit bestimmten Melodien resp. Kompositionen. Als mit der Stadt Hamburg vertraut, wird es Dir vielleicht auch leicht fallen, meinen Erläuterungen bzw. Recherchen problemlos folgen zu können.

Meine sehr junge Mutter, sie war knapp 18 Jahre alt, als ich geboren wurde, war eine leidenschaftliche Tänzerin, und ich durfte sie manchmal zum Nachmittagstanztee begleiten. Sie putzte mich dann immer ganz besonders fein mit dem damals favorisierten Matrosenanzug heraus. Lateinamerikanische Rhythmen bzw. Tänze wurden von meiner Mutter bevorzugt.

Vielleicht, liebe Briele, hat Du ja Deinen Werner auch bei einer Tanzveranstaltung kennen gelernt?

Nun gab es damals das im Bieberhaus am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof befindliche Tanzlokal Dreyer`'s Ahoi. Lies auch bitte *diese Info.
*
Das Bieber-Cafe wollte zum Beispiel das größte und schönste Kaffeehaus Hamburgs sein; das Dreyer`s Ahoi ist unvergessen.

Und in diesem Dreyer`s Ahoi spielte auch längere Zeit der legendäre Juan Llossas. Bitte *hier lesen.

*Natürlich war das das Signal für meine Mutter dort öfters mit mir als Beobachter und Zuhörer zu erscheinen. Meist glaubten die damaligen Besucher wohl einen Jungen mit seiner großen Schwester erkannt zu haben. Und wenn dann dort von Juan Llossas der von ihm komponierte "Tango Bolero" erklang, hatte auch mich diese schöne Musik tief ergriffen und tut es auch heute noch.   




> An den Tangokönig und Wahlhamburger Juan Llossas erinnern auch immer noch die ersten Takte seines weltberühmten "Tango Bolero": Sie sind auf seinem Grabstein auf dem Ohlsdorfer Friedhof eingemeißelt.


Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, an Originalbilder von den damaligen Räumlichkeiten zu gelangen. Heute residiert dort das "Ohnsorg-Theater" Bitte *hier lesen*. 

Natürlich habe ich von den vielen von Juan Llossas komponierten Tangos Originalaufnahmen. Bei den nachfolgenden Versionen des "Tango Bolero" handelt es sich um relativ gut gelungene Aufnahmen mit meist passendem und wechselndem Bildhintergrund.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIWh88bWBcU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o31__DtJ9fM

Ich würde mich freuen, liebe Briele, das ist Dein Thread, von Dir etwas zu den Anfängen Deines Lebens mit Werner lesen zu dürfen.

P.S.: Meine Frau habe ich übrigens heute vor fast 40 Jahren abends in einer Schulpause eines Stenografie-Lehrganges in englischer Sprache in meinem damaligen Mannheimer Stammcafe kennen gelernt.

*"Jede Naivität läuft Gefahr, lächerlich zu werden, verdient es aber nicht, denn es liegt in jeder Naivität ein unreflektiertes Vertrauen und ein Zeichen von Unschuld"*
(Joseph Joubert)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Briele

Lieber Harald,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich selbst bin vielleicht noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Liebe, kann ja aber trotzdem noch den einen oder anderen Monolog folgen lassen, nicht?

Nein, meinen Werner hätte ich nie und nimmer auf einer Tanzveranstaltung kennenlernen können, es ist gut möglich, dass er überhaupt nie in seinem Leben getanzt hat, ich weiß es nicht.

Nun schreibst Du: ich würde mich freuen, liebe Briele, das ist Dein thread, von Dir etwas zu den Anfängen Deines Lebens mit Werner lesen zu dürfen.

Dazu, lieber Harald, möchte ich gerne etwas sagen, nicht zuletzt weil ich vor kurzem von einem User eine p.N. erhielt, der mich darauf aufmerksam machte, dass meinen Berichten ein Element fehlt, und ich fast ausschließlich über meine Gedanken und Empfindungen berichte. Es fehle als wesentlicher Bestandteil die Gedankenwelt meines Mannes, seine Auseinandersetzung  mit der Krankheit, der Verlauf, die Hoffnungen, Enttäuschungen. All dies wären wichtigen Themen in einem Krebsforum.

Nun fragst Du mich nach den Anfängen meines Lebens mit meinem Mann. 
Das Interesse an meiner Person, an der meines Mannes ist ja lieb und bevor ich als undankbare Kröte erscheine, möchte ich zu dem Thema etwas sagen:
(nachstehend ein Auszug aus meiner Antwort an den User)
_
Liest und beurteilt man den thread wie ein Buch, dann könnte man in der Tat sagen, dass man gerne mehr über den Menschen wissen möchte um den es im wesentlichen geht, dass ein Teil fehlt. Aber es geht hier hauptsächlich um meinen Verlust und wie es mir seit seinem Tod ergeht. Das ganze Auf und Ab. Es ist eine Art von Selbsttherapie und ich werde dabei  von Euch unterstützt, Ihr helft mir und dafür bin ich sehr, sehr dankbar.

Mein Mann hat nie in einem Forum geschrieben, kaum gelesen. Zu Beginn meines Schreibens hier habe ich mich manchmal gefragt was er wohl dazu sagen würde. So eine Art von Selbstdarstellung wäre im fremd gewesen, das weiß ich, aber er hätte gesagt, wenn es dir gut tut, dann mach es.
Wenn ich hier über die Eigenschaften meines Mannes schreibe, dann erfährt man etwas über ihn. Es ist dann dies, wovon ich mir sicher bin, dass es für ihn in Ordnung wäre.  Aber alles andere - nein!  Tut mir leid, auch wenn ich meine geneigten Leser enttäusche. 
_
Und nun werde ich mich durch Deine Links lesen und hören. 

Eben fällt mir ein, dass ich mich in England einmal in einem Kurs mit Pitman shorthand geplagt habe. Als ich wieder zurück nach Österreich kam, war ich erstaunt, dass man das deutsche Steno relativ einfach nehmen kann, es phonetisch abstimmt mit der englischen Sprache, wirklich eine tolle Methode. 

Wenn man so lange verheiratet ist wie Du, dann hat man bestimmt jede Menge Jahres- und Erinnerungstage.
Ich wünsch Dir was - alles Liebe und Gute.
Briele

----------


## Briele

Im Bus saß ich heute hinter einem alten Mann und einem kleinen Jungen.
Sie gehörten nicht zusammen. Es gab aber etwas an ihnen, was ähnlich aussah, was jedes kleine Kind und fast alle alten, sowie sehr kranke Menschen in dieser Art haben. Ich meine den “Nacken”. 
An kleinen Kindern ist alles zart, weich, schutzbedürftig, an dieser Körperstelle empfinde ich es besonders ausgeprägt.

Daß es bei alten Menschen wieder so wird, habe ich zum ersten Mal bei meinem Papa bemerkt. Es war vielleicht ein Jahr vor seinem Tod, er war im Krankenhaus und ich schob ihn in einem Rollstuhl ins Freie wo er rauchen wollte. Als ich auf ihn hinunter blickte, sah ich diesen zart gewordenen Nacken, darüber das Haar, plötzlich auch dünn und fein . Nun war ja eigentlich der ganze Mensch in seinem Zustand ein beklagenswertes Bild des Jammers, doch wie angreifbar, wie hinfällig mein starker Papa geworden war, erfasste ich in dem Moment, in dem ich auf seinen Nacken blickte, der mir ans Herz ging.  Während er seine Zigarette rauchte, habe ich dann leicht meine Hand dorthin gelegt. Er sagte nichts, doch als er fertig geraucht hatte, küsste er meine Hand und meinte, das hat gut getan, danke.

Mein Mann hat auch diesen zarten, verletzlich aussehenden Nacken bekommen, in der Mitte, sowie rechts und links mit stets tiefer werdenden Kuhlen. Die Veränderung an dieser Körperstelle habe wohl nur ich mitbekommen. Es hat mich unglaublich angerührt und ich habe oft meine Hand hingelegt, ihn da geküsst.

Es ist schrecklich, dass wir Menschen, die wir lieben, nicht beschützen, nicht retten können.

Rechne  ist das letzte Trauerjahr dazu, so sind es jetzt 17 Jahre, in denen praktisch alle paar Monate irgend etwas Bedrohliches, Angstmachendes in der Familie, bei den mir liebsten Menschen, bei Freundinnen und Freunden passierte: Diagnosen, Operationen, Therapien, Kranksein. Elendsein,  Kummer haben, Sterben, Tod, Trauer. Auch erschöpft, müde, kaputt sein. Das Entsetzen war natürlich nicht nonstop, es gab auch Fröhlichkeit, aber im Laufe der Zeit ist mir die Leichtigkeit des Seins ziemlich flöten gegangen, war ich innerlich meistens auf Zack um den nächsten Schlag dadurch vielleicht gewappneter parieren oder eben hinnehmen zu können. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich manchmal erstaunt nicht viel angeschlagener, verletzter, in mancher Hinsicht auch nicht mehr durchgeknallt zu sein, als ich bin. Ich schreibe diese doch relative Unversehrtheit (so genau weiß man es ja nie) nur zu einem kleinen Teil mir selbst zu, dass ich einigermaßen stabil bin, kann ich im wesentlichen meinen Lieben verdanken. Sie haben es mir meistens leicht gemacht und wenn es nicht so war, dann konnten sie nicht anders, am Wollen hat es nie gelegen. 
Es lag auch an ihrer Wesensart, die freundlich, lieb war, was ja nicht jedem gegeben ist,  und halt daran, dass sie mich gern hatten. 

Passt gut auf Euch und die Euren auf! Das Quentchen Glück das man auch braucht, damit alles gut bleibt, wünsche ich allen.
Briele

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Briele und alle Mitleser,

wieder mal eine Buchempfehlung. Ich bin meistens skeptisch bei allzu euphorischen Besprechungen, aber diese hier aus dem KulturSpiegel haut hin

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/kultur...-87512657.html

Schon der Titel ist zum Niederknien, selbst wenn der engl. Original-Titel ganz anders ist, die Einstufung als Jugendbuch ist, trotz der jugendlichen Protagonisten, Hhm, schräg, und es ist eins der seltenen Bücher, die gleichzeitig todtraurig und saukomisch sind.

Wer es zu lesen erwägt - nicht die Zusammenfassung in Wikipedia lesen!

----------


## Briele

Lieber Rastaman,

Ein Buch, todtraurig und saukomisch zugleich, kann es so etwas wirklich geben? Da springe ich gleich darauf an. 

Ich bin gestern Abend damit fertig geworden, ich habe dann ein zweites Mal die euphorische Besprechung der Spiegelredakteurin gelesen. Es stimmt jedes Wort, das hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Und es ist mir auch so ergangen, dass ich mit jeder gelesenen Seite mehr den Wunsch hatte mit Hazel Grace, Augustus Waters und mit Isaac befreundet zu sein.
Danke! 

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Briele

Ich habe nun ein paar Tage in einer Art Klausur verbracht.  Der erste Todestag meines Mannes; sind für mich drei Tage: Am 21.5.  des Vorjahres hatte er einen recht guten Tag, den wir gemeinsam ganz intensiv erlebten und ich konnte mir zwischendurch vorstellen, dass wir noch einen Sommer haben werden.  Am Morgen des 22.5. begann er mit seinem Sterben und am frühen Nachmittag des nächsten Tages, am 23. Mai war er damit fertig.

Der Gedanke, diese Tage zurückgezogen, auf äußerlich sehr karge Art,  verbringen zu wollen, kam mir vor ein paar Wochen und es fühlte sich gleich richtig an.
Ich hatte keinen Plan wie das ablaufen soll, nur die Vorstellung es intuitiv machen zu wollen, kommen zu lassen, was kommt. 
Die drei Tage habe ich vielschichtig erlebt: einsam, in innerer Unruhe, verwirrend, sentimental, von Sehnsucht durchzogen, mit Anflügen von Selbstzweifel, Irritationen. In der ersten Nacht überkam mich ein schrecklich trostloses Gefühl von Verlassenheit, das in eine Panikattacke mit Herzrhythmusstörungen mündete, und ich dachte schon daran dieses Experiment abzubrechen, mich wieder der Welt an die Brust zu werfen. Aber mitten in der Nacht will man die Welt draußen nicht erschrecken, ich blieb für mich, mit dem Morgen wurde es auch in mir heller und von da an war ich mit mir besser im Einklang, fühlte Liebe, Dankbarkeit,  innige Verbundenheit mit Toten, mit Lebenden, hatte zeitweise das Gefühl mich selbst in tiefsten Schichten zu erleben, insgesamt eine ganz seltsame Erfahrung. Manchmal dachte ich, warum tu ich mir das an, dann wieder, am liebsten würde ich in dieser Art von Verpuppung bleiben. Nun aber habe ich den Eindruck stärker, sicherer, auf eine wunderbare Art geläutert, daraus hervor gegangen zu sein. Als unerwartete Zugabe fühle ich den stabilen Kern, den meine Eltern mir gegeben haben und der mich bis jetzt recht gut durch mein Leben begleitet hat besser, bzw. bin ich mir seiner wieder bewusst geworden. 

Was habe ich getan und was nicht? Ich habe nicht telefoniert, keine Mails geschrieben, hatte keinerlei Kommunikation mit anderen, nicht ferngesehen oder Radio gehört, war so gut wie nie beim Laptop, mich keinen ablenkenden Gedanken hingegeben, habe mich mit keinem Menschen getroffen,  ganz wenig gegessen.  Mit einer gewissen Leere im Bauch kann man besser denken und ich habe so intensiv wie noch nie über uns nachgedacht, darüber, was wir beide gut gemacht haben, was besser sein hätte können.  Und über mich, meine Zukunft, Pläne, Wünsche, Ängste. Wie meistens in meinem Leben weiß ich haargenau was ich nicht will, aber dieses Wissen alleine bringt mich auch nicht wirklich weiter. Über seine lieben Eigenschaften habe ich nachgedacht; manche erschien mir zu seinen Lebzeiten selbstverständlich. Zum Beispiel, dass er so  gut zuhören konnte. Nicht nur freundlich wohlwollend, sondern mit echtem Interesse, ganz zugewandt, er hat Zwischenfragen gestellt, nachgehakt und mir insgesamt das Gefühl gegeben als seien meine Geschichten (und somit ich) wahnsinnig interessant. Ich habe Fotos angesehen, Gedächtniswege gemacht, sogar im Altonaer Museum die Arno Schmidt Ausstellung besucht (zu der er, wenn es denn hätte sein müssen, wahrscheinlich auch hingekrochen wäre), Musik die ihm wichtig war gehört, in seinen Lieblingsbüchern geblättert. Mir wurde erst jetzt bewusst, dass die zwei Kosenamen die er für mich hatte, ich nie wieder hören, die ich für ihn hatte, ich nie mehr in meinem Leben sagen werde.  Ich bin in die untere und obere Welt gereist, das habe ich schon länger nicht mehr getan, aber es funktioniert noch immer. 

Meinen thread habe ich noch einmal durchgelesen, sowie mein Tagebuch.
Am 21. Mai hatte ich in der Nacht unter anderem geschrieben:
_
…….Er ist herzzerreissend traurig. Seine Traurigkeit schmerzt mich mehr als meine eigene. Heute sagte er, er müsste nicht so traurig sein, wenn ich nicht so lieb wäre. Dabei füllten sich seine Augen mit Tränen, ich habe ihn umarmt, in sein Ohr geflüstert, soll ich sofort ein bißchen garstig werden, wir konnten dann ein klein wenig lächeln und er sagte,  niemand und nichts bringt mich so oft zum Lachen wie du.  Ich habe den Eindruck er begreift jetzt nicht wirklich was mit ihm passiert. Es wird wegen der Medikamente sein. Ganz vorsichtig versuche ich sein Sterben anzusprechen komme mir dabei schnell übergriffig vor und lasse es dann auch. Es ist ja sein Sterben.
Er hat eher schwer gelebt. Ich hätte ihm  mehr Leichtigkeit gewünscht, vielleicht konnte ich ihm von meiner, zeitweise vorhandenen, etwas abgeben.  Es heißt, man stirbt s_o wie man gelebt hat. Ich hoffe ,daß dies für ihn so nicht stimmt, daß er leicht sterben wird können, eine gute Sterbestunde _hat……._

In den letzten 12 Monaten habe ich ihn in tausend Erinnerungsbildern gesehen, wieder und immer wieder. Den toten Werner, dieses Bild mußte ich eher herbeiholen. Aber nun, in diesen drei Tagen war mir mein toter Mann öfter präsent. Ich sah ihn da liegen, mich daneben sitzen und stehen. Er, erlöst, gelöst, ich, komplett erschöpft, einfach fertig,  und ich weiß, ich konnte damals kaum fassen, dass er  gestorben war, obwohl ich es doch auch gewünscht hatte. Nun tatsächlich das passiert war, was er und in der Folge ich, schon mehrere Male befürchtet hatten, dass es bald eintreten wird, aber dann doch immer wieder gut ausgegangen war. Und jetzt war es wirklich geschehen.  Das waren so Bilder, da wurde mir ganz schwer ums Herz. Ich habe sie zugelassen, aber ich habe mir auch gesagt, nu iss gut, weder er noch ich müssen das erneut durchleben. Und ich hatte ganz viele Bilder aus unseren ersten Jahren im Kopf, als nicht nur meine Welt mit ihm, sondern meine Welt insgesamt heil war, weil all meine Lieben noch lebten. Nie zuvor war mir so bewusst gewesen wie er ganz schnell und selbstverständlich Entschlüsse gefasst, Veränderungen in seinem Leben vorgenommen hat, als wir uns füreinander entschieden hatten. Es ist ihm bestimmt nicht alles leicht gefallen und ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich den Fokus oft mehr auf Dinge gerichtet habe, die  nach meiner Meinung anders hätten sein können. Aber dann, auch ich habe etliche Kompromisse gemacht und nicht jeder ist mir leicht gefallen.

Ich habe in mir aufgeräumt. Freiräume geschaffen. Für meinen Mann habe ich - bildlich gesprochen - einen Raum eingerichtet. Da ist er nun, da wird er bleiben solange ich lebe, da habe ich auch die Kosenamen hin gepackt  und da kann ich ihn immer besuchen. 
So wie es für meine Eltern ja auch einen derartigen Raum gibt. Bei Kränkungen, Verletzungen, Kummer, Enttäuschungen kann ich dorthin und erfahre Trost. 
Er ist mir nahe. Ich liebe ihn. Unsere gemeinsame Geschichte ist abgeschlossen. Er ist tot.

Ich lebe und möchte gerne gut weiterleben. Dies nicht zu wollen, nicht zu versuchen, mich nicht darum zu bemühen, wäre töricht. Es gibt mehrere Dinge auf die ich mich freue, oder neugierig bin, z.B. auf die Sommerwochen in dem Bergdorf, wie werde ich das Leben und mich dort ein Jahr später erleben? Werde ich nach Wien fahren wollen? Im Herbst beginne ich in Hamburg mit einer einjährigen Ausbildung zur Trauerbegleiterin, darauf freue ich mich. Ich habe so etwas schon zweimal begonnen; einmal war es mir zu katholisch ausgerichtet, das zweite Mal zu esoterisch. Nun kenne ich die Leute, die Einrichtung und habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl. Ich werde mir noch andere Dinge ausdenken, ausprobieren, ich werde versuchen mir Wünsche zu erfüllen und die von anderen, möchte offen sein und bleiben. Ich habe den Eindruck mein Blick ist wieder schärfer, ich insgesamt entschlossener. Mir ist aber auch klar geworden, dass ich auf mich aufpassen muß. Ich bin durch die lange Zeit der Sorgen und des Kummers, der vielen Verluste, um einiges heftiger angeschlagen als ich meistens meine, bzw. recht empfindsam, um nicht zu sagen empfindlich geworden. Momentan habe ich aber den Eindruck wieder viel von meiner Stärke zurück gewonnen zu haben.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr nicht nur getrauert, ich habe mich auch mit der Trauer an sich beschäftigt. In einem Buch habe ich die Frage gelesen, wie sieht deine Trauer aus? Welche Gestalt hat sie, was hörst du von ihr, ist etwas zu riechen?
Schon seit Mamas Tod habe ich drei Bilder:  einmal die gefährliche, gemeine Bestie, die mich ohne Vorwarnung von der Seite anspringt, sich an mir festbeißt. Dann gibt es ein gesichtsloses Wesen in dunkle Lumpen gehüllt, das in einer Ecke kauert und auf mich wartet. Beide haben an Volumen und Kraft beträchtlich verloren. Schließlich, und wie gut, dass es auch immer etwas Schönes gab, sind da Arme, die mich tröstend, liebevoll, zärtlich umfangen. In die kann ich immer flüchten, egal was passiert, die werden immer für mich da sein, das ist mir in diesen drei Tagen auch klar geworden und gibt mir ein Gefühl von Schutz und Sicherheit. Und so bastle, konstruiere, phantasiere ich mir allerlei zusammen, erlaube mir das auch, um aushalten zu können, dass diese drei Menschen und ja auch andere, nicht mehr da sind.

Ein Jahr ohne meinen Mann ist vorbei, alles ist das erste Mal nun ohne ihn geschehen. Es geht mir mittlerweile besser als ich je zu hoffen gewagt hätte. In den letzten Monaten habe ich hier immer wieder erzählt was ich hilfreich fand. An erster Stelle, das Wichtigste,  war für mich das Schreiben in diesem thread, Eure Antworten, hier und per p.N.,  Euer Trost. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen welche Bedeutung dieses Forum für mich hatte. Ich danke Euch noch einmal von Herzen mich so aufgenommen und über weite Strecken auch aufgefangen zu haben. Das war schon etwas sehr Besonderes, was für ein Glück ich da doch hatte.

Habt es gut und fein. Ich wünsche Euch, Euren Lieben, das Beste und ganz viel Glück! Macht es gut! Ich werde an Euch denken und vergessen tu ich Euch ohnehin nie!
Briele

__________________________________________________


Für meinen Mann, einem großen und ernsthaften Bewunderer von Arno Schmidt:
_
Am Ende bleibt nur: Kunstwerke; Naturschönheit; Reine Wissenschaften.
In dieser Heiligen Trinität.
(aus dem Leben eines Fauns)

Bergländer liebe ich nicht; nicht den breiigen Dialekt ihrer Bewohner, nicht die zahllos gewölbte Erde. Bodenbarock. Meine Landschaft muß eben sein, flach, meilenweit verheidet, Wald, Wiese, Nebel, schweigsam.
(aus dem Leben eines Fauns)

Himmel glutblau und scheußlich wolkenlos. Lieber ein Himmel ohne Götter als ohne Wolken.
(aus: Gadir oder erkenne dich selbst)
__________________________________________________  ____

_

----------


## Briele

keine Ahnung ob das klappt. Ich versuche einen Link zu einem anderen Beitrag von mir einzufügen, weil ich finde der Inhalt gehört auch hierher. 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...sagen-m%F6chte

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Peter49

Liebe Briele,

die Bande der Liebe werden mit dem Tod nicht durchschnitten.

Danke für deine netten Zeilen.

Viel Kraft für Dich!

LG. Veronika

----------


## Briele

Mein Mann ist nun zwei Jahre tot. Vom Zeitgefühl her ist es einmal kurz, einmal lange, seltsam wie verschieden ich das empfinde. Ich bin nach wie vor in der Wohnung in Hamburg, schiebe die Aufgabe derselben vor mir her, sowie erforderliche Räumarbeiten.

Da Wetter ist heute wie vor zwei Jahren. Es erstaunt mich, dass ich das erinnere, bin ich doch ein Mensch der selbst lang anhaltende Gut- oder Schlechtwetterperioden schnell vergisst. Doch als vor ein paar Tagen, in größerer Runde behauptet wurde, so kalt und regnerisch sei es um diese Jahreszeit noch nie gewesen, dachte ich, stimmt nicht, vor zwei Jahren war es auch wochenlang so. Und dann merkte ich, dass ich genau weiß wie das Wetter war als Mama, als Papa starb. Wie kann man so etwas Unwichtiges in einer hoch dramatischen Situation, abspeichern.

Es ist leicht, gibt ein gutes Gefühl, Dinge zu verschenken, aber wie schwer ist es Dinge von meinem Mann zu entsorgen. Unlängst habe ich hunderte DVDs durchgesehen die Werner vom Fernseher aufgenommen hat. In seinem letzten Jahr war das eine häufige Beschäftigung.  Meine Mama hatte das mit Opernmusik getan. Wenn man schon das eigene Leben nicht festhalten kann, vielleicht hat man das Bedürfnis Töne und Bilder die einem wichtig sind, festzuhalten. Weniges habe ich für mich auf die Seite gegeben, also der allergrößte Teil interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Aber ihm war es wichtig und mich ist Wehmut überkommen weil ich wieder ein Stück von ihm in den Müll gebe. In ein paar Jahren werde ich mich nicht mehr an alles Einzelne erinnern was ihm Freude machte, interessierte. Das finde ich traurig. Ich denke dann an all den Kram, den ich einmal hinterlasse und nicht zum ersten Mal fasse ich den Vorsatz beherzt zu entsorgen, mit warmer Hand zu verschenken. Aber dann: noch lebe ich ja und warum soll ich reduziert, penibel aufgeräumt leben, nur um es meinen Erben leicht zu machen. Nächster Gedanke: vielleicht würde ich leichter leben, reduzierte ich nur!

Nachdem ich wenige Monate nach seinem Tod bis auf ein paar Sachen ziemlich problemlos die ganze Kleidung wegschenken konnte, ist es mich nun hart angekommen die letzten zwei Paar Schuhe von ihm wegzugeben. Dinge, in denen noch ein paar Moleküle von ihm waren. Ich habe meine Hände in die Schuhe gelegt bevor ich sie in eine Tüte stopfte.

Im Bergdorf habe ich einen großen Karton voll Briefe von ihm, auf die ich mehrmals einen bewußten Blick geworfen, die ich bisher nicht wieder gelesen habe, die mir aber ein Schatz sind. Einige Zettelchen mit kurzen Botschaften gibt es auch, von denen ich früher die meisten total unbedacht weg geworfen habe, war doch steter Nachschub scheinbar sicher und selbstverständlich.  Unlängst habe ich eines gefunden und dabei eine geradezu kindische Freude empfunden. Ich weiß nicht von wann das war, anscheinend war ich bei einer Untersuchung oder Behandlung gewesen und Werner konnte mich nicht daheim erwarten. Aber da waren seine lieben warmen Worte des Bedauerns für mich schrecklich Arme, sowie ganz praktisch, was er alles für mich eingekauft hatte, worauf ich achten sollte und er so schnell wie nur möglich bei mir sein wollte. Er war immer so bedacht, dass es mir gut geht, ich alles habe und bekomme, umsorgt und glücklich bin.

Seine Musik bewegt ganz viel in mir, sowie Mamas Musik. Ich staune immer wieder wie rasend schnell das geht. Ich bin beschäftigt, denke nicht an ihn oder Mama, dann gibt es den einen speziellen Ton und schon spüre ich mein Herz, kommen mir die Tränen. Es ist nicht zu fassen, wie schnell das Hören Gefühle auslöst, sich die Augen mit Tränen füllen, ich mich mit Sehnsucht, mit Mitleid, weil sie so viel erdulden mußten, und willentlich ist da dann rein gar nichts aufzuhalten. In solchen Situationen denke ich oft, dass trotz meiner jeweiligen Anwesenheit, meiner großen Bereitschaft bei ihnen zu sein, das Sterben ein recht einsames Geschäft bleibt. Es ist so, dass ich bei meinen drei Lieben an deren Ende den Eindruck hatte, dass sie mich nicht mehr wirklich brauchen, es aber für mich wichtig ist an ihrer Seite zu bleiben. Aber ich kann ja nicht fragen wie es für sie war. Vermutlich werde ich es bis ans Ende meiner Tage schrecklich bedauern ihr Sterben und meine Trauer nicht mit ihnen besprechen zu können.  Da kann auch kein anderer Mensch ein Ersatz sein, mit meinem Mann, mit Mama und Papa möchte ich darüber sprechen. Diese Einsamkeit beim Sterben, das sich nicht Austauschen können danach, betrifft uns ja alle. Sowohl das eine als auch das andere.

Ich bin schon länger dabei ein neues Adressenbuch anzulegen. Es wäre erst das vierte in meinem Leben, ich hänge immer an den abgegriffenen Büchern, bewahre die alten auf. Ein traurige Angelegenheit ist es dieses Mal und ich tu da schon lange damit herum. Eine ganze Generation ist sozusagen weggebrochen, deren Adressen nicht mehr aufgenommen werden. Keine einzige Tante mehr, kein Onkel, etliche nahe Menschen, so viele - tot. Nun bin ich doppelt froh, sozusagen schwarz auf weiß zu sehen, dass in den letzten Jahren auch neue Adressen von Menschen dazu gekommen sind,  die ich gerne hab.

Es kommt so gut wie keine Post mehr für ihn. Hie und da ein Katalog von einem Antiquariat. Keine amtlichen, behördlichen Aufforderungen etwas zu machen, zu tun, einzureichen. Niemand will, erwartet etwas von ihm, sein Name ist überall gelöscht. Er ist nicht mehr. 

Doch mir ist mein toter Mann sehr präsent, ich habe ihn gut in mir, die Liebe bleibt und wird mit meinen Erinnerungen als Verbindung weiter bestehen.  Ich gehe ohne ihn weiter, mache was ich will, gehe wohin ich will, er bleibt in mir - auf (s)eine sanfte zurückhaltende Art. So ganz richtig tot wird er erst mit meinem Tod sein.

Ich habe in diesem thread einmal geschrieben, dass ich versuche den guten Eigenschaften meiner Toten Leben zu geben und wie mir das bei meinen Eltern ganz gut gelingt.
Die Latte bei meinem Mann ist sehr hoch, da kann ich mich nur bemühen halbwegs in die Richtung zu steuern. Er war so ein unglaublich liebenswürdiger, freundlicher, aufmerksamer, toleranter, großzügiger Mensch, dabei gescheit, witzig, humor- phantasievoll, mit innerer Noblesse, hat nie etwas Unrechtes getan, ist mit jedem vorsichtig umgegangen, hat fast immer ein wenig mehr, sowie tiefer gesehen, gehört, als die meisten Menschen.  Ach, noch vieles mehr. Ich bin froh ihm das zu Lebzeiten öfter gesagt zu haben und es jetzt nicht nur hinterher zu schreiben. Ich verdanke ihm sehr viel. 
Auf seine Kaufsucht, die nicht oft, aber zu Spitzenzeiten doch das eine und andere Mal von mir bekrittelt wurde, blicke ich nun mit mildem Auge, innerlich lächelnd. Und so ergeht es mir auch, wenn ich an seine fast schon hysterischen Reaktionen auf Lärm denke, bei denen er mir manchmal ein wenig fremd war. Ich bin ja fast erleichtert, dass es diese zwei kleinen Irritationen in unserem gemeinsamen Leben gab, wer möchte schon mit einem Heiligen leben. 

Wenn ich im Forum über die Unternehmungen, Aktivitäten, einzelner lese die nicht so super beisammen sind, bin ich beeindruckt und bedaure dann, dass wir es nicht hinbekommen haben - ja was -  dem Leben mehr Leben zu geben? Vielleicht waren wir träge, das wäre die schlechte Variante. Vielleicht hat es so gepasst. Vielleicht hätte ich pushen sollen. Es war wie es war. Ich habe das Thema nun aber doch bewußter im Blick, man kann ja immer etwas dazu lernen, sein bisheriges Verhalten überdenken, Neues ausprobieren. Das mache ich. 

Es geht mir gut. Das hat wesentlich damit zu tun, dass ich mit meinem Mann so ganz im Reinen, voll Dankbarkeit für das Gehabte bin, und weil ich eine neue Liebe in meinem Leben habe. Jeder der mir etwas bedeutet, freut sich darüber. Es geht erstaunlich gut meinen Mann weiter zu lieben und einen anderen neu zu lieben. Einige sagen Werner habe mir vielleicht R. geschickt, was ich einen seltsamen Gedanken finde.  Es war Zufall, es war Glück, wir haben es gewagt und ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass ich nach wie vor über meinen Mut ziemlich erstaunt bin. Es geht mir nicht nur gut, ich bin meistens sehr glücklich und .. hey R. an dieser Stelle ein Danke, dass Du meine zeitweise Trauer nicht nur gut aushältst, sondern auch Du Werner mit hinein in unser Leben nimmst.

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche an Euch.
Habt es gut und fein
 Briele

----------


## Briele

*Ein anderer Todestag*



In diesen Tagen bin ich mit meinen Gedanken viel bei meiner lieben Mama und während ich jetzt schreibe lebte sie vor 16 Jahren ihre letzten Stunden, war es ihre letzte Nacht. Sie atmete ein, sie atmete aus, an einer Seite ihres Bettes die Infusion, ihr Begleiter der letzten vier Wochen, auf der anderen Seite ich. Einige Male hatte ich die Nacht über bei ihr bleiben wollen, immer hatte sie mich weg geschickt, heim zu Papa, der mich auch brauchte. Und dann, an jenem Nachmittag, wir konnten noch ein wenig miteinander sprechen, einander in die Augen blicken, sie legte ihre Hand mehrmals an meine Wange, sagte ich, heute schlafe ich hier und sie nickte.

Es war eine wilde, stürmische Nacht. Und Mama wurde immer ruhiger. Ich fragte ganz leise die Nachtschwester ob es jetzt zu Ende geht, sie zuckte die Achseln und ich deutete das ruhige Atmen meiner Mutter falsch. Ich dachte es gehe ihr besser. Aber vielleicht stimmte das ja.

Ich lag auf dem Bett, ich saß neben Mama, streichelte sie, cremte ihre Füße ein und habe Jahre später erfahren, daß man bei Sterbenden nicht bei den Füßen herum tun soll, ich wußte es damals nicht besser. Ich sang ihr leise kleine Liedchen vor, ich kann nicht singen, erinnere kaum Texte, ich weiß nicht warum ich es tat. Ich legte meine Wange an die ihre, flüsterte ihr ins Ohr wie schrecklich gerne ich sie habe.

Sie hatte keine Angst vor dem Tod gehabt, sich aber verzweifelt gewünscht den harten Weg dahin abzukürzen. Ich habe hier schon einmal darüber geschrieben. Wenn ihr etwas Sorge machte, dann, wie ich zurecht komme. 

Sie war der wichtigste Mensch in meinem Leben. Immer da, immer zugewandt, dabei kritisch, aber eben stets liebevoll. Vieles hat uns verbunden. 

Ich hatte naiv gedacht mich ein wenig auf den Verlust vorbereiten zu können. Als ob man das könnte! Jahre vor ihrer Erkrankung las ich Bücher wie Wenn die alten Eltern sterben, oder Ich spür noch heute ihre Hand. Und ich hatte weich gezeichnete innere Bilder wie die letzte Zeit sein würde. Die Wirklichkeit war ganz anders.

Und meine Trauer, meine Verlassenheit war dann um vieles schrecklicher als sie und ich uns das je hätten vorstellen können. Es war mein erster, mein größter Verlust und ich habe Jahre gebraucht bis ich halbwegs darüber hinweg gekommen bin.

Leute die sie kannten sagen nun immer häufiger ich wäre ihr sehr ähnlich, das macht mich froh und es ist in diesem Zusammenhang angenehm, daß ich nicht zu jenen Töchtern zähle die um nichts auf der Welt wie ihre Mütter sein möchten. Glück gehabt., 

Die Toten ehren ... wie kann man das machen, so man es tun will. Ich möchte ihren guten Eigenschaften Leben geben, so gut ich es kann. Die beste Eigenschaft meiner Mutter war für mich ihr achtsamer, aufmerksamer Umgang mit jedem und allem. Das war  toll, das hat mir immer gefallen und da bemühe ich mich gerne darum. Anderes möchte ich gerne, kann ich aber nicht so gut: sie hatte Durchhaltevermögen, irgendwie Biss, Dinge die nicht auf Anhieb klappten mehrmals zu versuchen und sie war überhaupt nicht wehleidig. Ach, sie war und hatte vieles. Unter anderem eine romantische Vorstellung von der Liebe die mich anrührte, die ich nicht verstand und die wohl ihrer Liebe zur Oper geschuldet war. Ich denke nach was nicht so gut war, es fällt mir nichts ein, außer daß sie vielleicht manchmal ein wenig nachtragend war.

Ihre Geschwister, deren Ehepartner, ihre Freundinnen, Bekannte - so gut wie alle sind tot. Es denken noch Menschen an sie die sie kannten. Nie hätte ich damals jedoch gedacht, daß einmal Leute an sie denken werden, die sie nur aus meinen Erzählungen kennen. Mehr als das: die ihren Geburtstag, ihren Todestag im Kalender stehen haben und dann an sie denken, an mich, die Tochter, die eine Kerze für sie anzünden, mir zuhören wenn ich über sie sprechen möchte. Das ist doch schön! Und umgekehrt denke auch ich an Menschen die tot sind und die ich nicht kennenlernen durfte. Aber ich kenne deren Geschichten und sie sind in meinem Kopf, in meinem Herzen und manchmal träume ich sogar von ihnen.

Wir sollten uns nicht scheuen über unsere Toten zu erzählen, meine Güte, man merkt ohnehin schnell wenn das einer nicht hören mag und umgekehrt sollte man aufmerksam zuhören wenn einer darüber sprechen will. Es lohnt und wert ist es allemal ein jeder.


Briele

----------


## Briele

*Geburtstag
*
Heute hätte mein Mann seinen 84igsten Geburtstag und ich höre seine Musik, blättere in seinen  Büchern und überlege ernsthaft wie ich wesentliche Teile, komplette Sammlungen seiner Bibliothek gut weitergeben kann. Es sind dies vor allem Bereiche die ihm wichtig, mir danach heilig waren, die aber nur wenig beachtet von mir sind. Manchmal streiche ich im Vorbeigehen mit einer Hand über die Buchrücken. Ich habe Fotos angesehen, die ich von ihm gemacht habe, und seine alten Fotoalben. Das blasse, schmale Kriegskind, der hoch aufgeschossene, ernst und skeptisch dreinblickende junge Mann, jeweils Alben mit Ehefrau Nr.1, mit Ehefrau Nr.2 auf Urlaub, im Garten, glückliche Gesichter, und mit Ehefrau Nr.3  mir  gibt es kein Foto. Das muß man sich einmal vorstellen, es gibt nach mehr als 26 gemeinsamen Jahren kein einziges Foto von uns beiden. Unbegreiflich und nein, ich mochte nach seinem Tod keine Fotomontage anfertigen. 

Im letzten Jahr konnte ich zwei Dinge gut weitergeben, noch dazu an Menschen die ihn kannten, schätzten und das fand ich sehr erfreulich. Das eine war Werners Fahrrad an einen Mann dem das seine gerade geklaut worden war. Jetzt steht es manchmal vor dem Haus und der Mann sagt, er habe noch nie so ein tolles Rad gehabt. Das andere war der Crosstrainer, der insgesamt vielleicht 20-30 Minuten als solcher benützt, sonst lediglich als Kleiderablage diente. Er war gedacht als superduperoriginelles Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir an Werner. Nun steht er in einer Wohnung zwei Stockwerke unter mir. Ich bin froh, daß R. mir zugeredet hat das Ding zu verschenken und nicht zu verkaufen. 

Ich mache das ja nicht nur weil ich so eine Gute bin, um Menschen eine Freude zu machen, ich will, daß auch andere manchmal an ihn denken, ihn nicht vergessen. Ich spreche über ihn, das ist das Wichtigste, aber manchmal ist es gut, die Erinnerung an einer sicht- und greifbaren Sache fest zu machen, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Nie wieder wird es einen Menschen geben wie Werner. Kein wirklich neuer Gedanke, schon klar, jeder von uns ist einzigartig. Ich werde ihn nie mehr sehen, erleben, und auch niemanden der so ist wie er, der zu mir so ist wie er, dem ich das bin was ich meinem Mann war. Man weiß das und auch, daß die Geschichte die man mit einem Menschen hat, immer einzigartig ist. Abgesehen vom lieben Menschen an sich, gibt es einiges was ich nicht mehr habe und vermisse, sowie ich anderes habe was neu in mein Leben gekommen ist und mir Freude macht. Ich will nicht vergessen was  ich hatte, mir bewußt sein was ich neu bekommen habe und über beides dankbar sein, mich freuen.

Vorhin habe ich in meinem Tagebuch gelesen. 2011 begann Werner zu sagen, nun habe ich noch ein Jahr. Das kam so: Nach der Operation 1997 sagte sein Urologe zu ihm, also bis zum 80igsten bringe ich sie auf jeden Fall. Die Zeitspanne klang beruhigend lange, für Werner war es so etwas wie ein Versprechen. Wir wissen alle wie es ist, die Zeit rast so dahin, was erst lange scheint, ist dann doch zu kurz. 

Es war so merkwürdig. Einerseits war er ein Mensch der wenig glaubte, andrerseits hatte er in manchen Bereichen oft ein magisches Denken. Und dieses Datum gehörte eindeutig dazu. Er war nicht davon abzubringen. Ich glaube nun wirklich nicht, daß er deshalb starb, seine Krankheit aus diesem Grund so dramatisch fort schritt, aber gut war die Einstellung vermutlich nicht. Ich habe es einmal kurz bei seinem Arzt angesprochen, nicht vorwurfsvoll, ich habe mir gedacht, daß er ähnliche Äußerungen in Zukunft dann vielleicht ein wenig überdenkt. Er konnte sich nicht daran erinnern, sagte, er wäre schon länger erstaunt, hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so lange gut geht.

Es ist ja auch schwer für Ärzte. Einerseits war die zeitliche Prognose, die von Werner als Versprechen empfunden wurde, ja eine klasse Sache und es wird schon ein wenig so sein wie eine Arztfreundin sagte: the doctor is the drug. Ich denke es ist für Patienten wahnsinnig wichtig, daß der Arzt Zuversicht vermittelt, aber ich denke Zeitangaben sind so und so eine heikle Sache. 

Das Jahr ist noch jung. Als das alte zu Ende ging dachte ich, es läuft granatenmäßig toll aus und das Neue beginnt super. Warum? Mein vierwöchiges Leiden an einer Gürtelrose war vor Weihnachten beendet und alleine diese gemeinen Schmerzen los zu sein, hob meine Lebensfreude unheimlich. Vielleicht stimmt ja der Satz, den ich sonst bezweifle: Gesundheit ist nicht alles, aber ohne Gesundheit ist alles nichts.

Ich hatte ein wirklich gutes Jahr. Außerhalb meines kleinen Lebens war es ja ein schreckliches. Ich finde man kann und darf aber auch eine ganz persönliche Rückschau halten, losgelöst von dramatischen Geschehen in der Welt und, Ihr Lieben hier, ich hatte ein schönes Jahr. Am Ende des Sommers dachte ich, dies war wahrscheinlich der beste meines erwachsenen Lebens. Weil ich beruflich so gut wie immer mit Tourismus verbandelt war, gab es von Mai bis September praktisch jahrzehntelang nur Arbeit bis über die Ohren und davon von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Als dies weniger bis vorbei war, begannen die Jahre der Sorgen, des Kummers, der Angst. Im Sommer war ich meistens für einige Zeit in meinem Bergdorf gewesen, gerne ja, aber auch mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen Werner gegenüber.
Und nun Sommer 2015, frei von Arbeit, Pflichten, Sorgen, Angst. Die mir Nächsten, gesund und glücklich. Die Hälfte des Sommers mit dem lieben Rastaman der mir meine Heimat zeigte (ist wirklich so!) und wettermäßig dann auch noch perfekt. Ich fand es gut mir all dessen bewußt zu sein, sowie zu wissen, daß es ganz schnell anders sein kann. Vielleicht muß man ein Kind oder ein älterer Mensch sein um besser im Jetzt und Heute leben zu können. 
Es gab natürlich auch trübere Stunden mit Sorgen um Menschen, es gab Enttäuschungen, Ärger,  Irritationen, aber alles in allem ein pralles, lebendiges Jahr, das mich glücklich gemacht hat, mir gefallen hat. Wünschen darf man ja und ich wünsche mir, daß alles möglichst so bleibt wie es ist, wohl wissend, daß dies kaum je der Fall ist.

Für Euch alles Liebe, alles Gute, erfüllte Wünsche und Hoffnungen.Habt es gut und fein.
Briele

----------


## Briele

*Der dritte Todestag*
Ich möchte hier noch einmal schreiben.

Mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit werde ich in einem Jahr um diese Zeit nicht mehr in Hamburg, in Werners Wohnung sein, die im wesentlichen nach seinem Tod so blieb wie sie war. Diesen speziellen Kosmos wird es dann nie, nie mehr geben, das wird für immer vorbei sein. Seine Lieblingsplätze in der Stadt kann ich dann nur in meiner Phantasie besuchen, lediglich ein Teil seiner Dinge werden im Bergdorf stehen, irgendwie erscheint mir diese Auflösung wie eine weitere traurige Facette seines Todes. Doch bliebe ich hier würde ich vieles verändern wollen. Es ist halt so im Leben, zumindest in meinem: ich will es lebendig haben, mag Änderungen, Herausforderungen, zugleich nehme ich von jedem und allem schwer Abschied. 

An Tagen wie diesen sind Gedanken nicht nur zugespitzter, sie drehen sich wie in einem Karussell. Zu Werners Leiden, seinem Tod, packen sich die von anderen dazu. Die Einschläge um mich herum sind dichter geworden. Eben zähle ich die Verstorbenen des letzten Jahres auf, bedenke, was unwiederbringlich durch deren Tod für mich verloren ging, was ich ihnen bedeuten durfte. 
In diesen Tagen höre und sehe ich Werner immer wieder sagen ein, zwei Jahre später und ich könnte mit Hilfe von Medikamenten noch Zeit gewinnen . Er hat das zwar nicht oft gesagt, nicht bitter, aber ich denke jetzt dauernd daran.
Ich stehe am Fenster und sehe meinen Mann. Einmal aufrecht, mit schnellem Schritt, dann gebeugt, die Arme gekreuzt auf dem Rücken, ich kann viele Bilder herbei holen, 26 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit. Bis jetzt ist alles mehr oder weniger so wie zu seinen Lebzeiten: Drinnen in der Wohnung, draußen auf der Straße, die Bäume sehen aus wie immer um diese Jahreszeit, Geräusche hören sich an wie früher, in Geschäften und Arztpraxen weitgehend die Menschen wie vor drei Jahren, nur Werner ist nicht mehr dabei, nicht mehr da.  Dies alles in einem Jahr nicht mehr präsent zu haben, wird eine Zäsur sein. Nach dann vier Jahren (und ich empfinde es als Glück so lange Zeit gehabt zu haben) muß ich meine Gefühle vermutlich nicht mehr an Äußerlichkeiten andocken. Bei meiner Liebe zu Werner geht es jetzt ja auch um das was ihn ausmachte, um die Essenz. Und so wabern meine Gedanken hin und her, einmal traurig, einmal gelassen, voll Liebe und Dankbarkeit und immer wieder rufe ich mir zu: Carpe diem!

Denk ich an Werner, so sehe ich in den letzten gemeinsam verbrachten Jahren ihn im Focus unserer Gemeinsamkeit, und ganz ausschließlich ist dies der Fall was die letzten Monate betrifft. Schwer zu beschreiben, also ich bin wohl irgendwie da, aber doch recht diffus. Und dann, beim toten Werner sitzend, ist das in meiner Erinnerung augenblicklich anders. Plötzlich sehe, fühle ich mich, bin auch im Geschehen und als erstes fällt mir das Gefühl von totaler Verlassenheit ein. Es ist völlig klar, wird allen so gehen, der Kranke ist die Hauptperson, man selbst tritt zurück. Was mich überrascht ist, daß ich mich aus meinen eigenen Erinnerungen an diese Zeit heraus gewischt, bzw. vielleicht nie abgespeichert habe. Und plötzlich, unmittelbar nach dem Tod meines Mannes ist es wieder anders. Ich bin in meinen Erinnerungen.
Der Hinterbliebene erfährt natürlich sofort viel Zuwendung, ist plötzlich im Mittelpunkt. Die haben  auf der Palliativstation damals alles richtig gut gemacht, also für mich hat es gepasst. Sie haben mir gleich Einiges angeboten: eine Pille zur Beruhigung, einen Psychologen, einen Pfarrer, eine ehrenamtliche Sterbebegleiterin. Ich habe erst alles dankend abgelehnt. Dann wurde ich nochmals gefragt ob die Pastorin vielleicht doch kommen soll, sie wäre gerade auf der Station. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nur aus Höflichkeit zugestimmt und als sie kam sagte ich, mein Mann war nicht gläubig, ich bin es auch nicht. Die junge Frau nickte, setzte sich auf die andere Seite des Bettes und sagte, der hat aber schöne Haare, ihr Mann. Dann erzählte ich ihr von Werner. Die Anwesenheit der Pastorin war besänftigend und nach einiger Zeit fragte ich, ob sie im Stillen ein Gebet für meinen toten Mann und auch für mich beten würde. Sie tat es leise flüsternd, ich verstand kein Wort. Warum wollte ich nichts hören? Ich befürchtete Worte zu hören, die mich bedauern ließen, sie darum gebeten zu haben. Ein paar Tage später durfte ich ein Gespräch mit der Krankenschwester führen die bei Werner war als er starb. Das war wichtig. Das war gut.
Ich habe damals etwas gelernt: Nicht so schnell dankend ablehnen, wenn jemand Hilfe anbietet, weil ich denke nichts und niemand kann mir helfen, keiner könnte mich verstehen. Es kann etwas dabei sein, was einem gut tut, etwas gesagt werden, was man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als hilfreich erkennt, was man vielleicht weitergeben kann. 

Das Gefühl von Verlassenheit war fast genauso schlimm wie meine Trauer. Mein Mann hat mir stets und in jeder Beziehung ganz viel Sicherheit gegeben, sein Interesse an mir, an allem was mich ausmacht war enorm.  Ich habe von ihm, sowie von meinen Eltern soviel bekommen, es hätte für mein restliches Leben gereicht, selbst wenn ich nicht das unwahrscheinliche Glück einer neuen Liebe hätte. Mir war nicht klar warum ich mich neben meiner Trauer, dem Verlust, auch so schrecklich schutzlos und unsicher fühlte. Ich war doch immer eine gestandene Frau gewesen, die Entscheidungen trifft, mit beiden Beinen in der Welt steht, auch alleine gut zurecht kam und in den letzten Jahren für uns beide alles geregelt hatte. Aber das war nun weg, es fühlte sich schrecklich an und machte mir sogar Angst. Es war jedoch nicht für immer weg, nur wußte ich das damals nicht. 

Ich habe heute Klavierkonzerte von Beethoven aufgelegt und sehr bewußt zugehört. Wenn der Pianist ganz leise und zart zu hören war, spürte ich meinen Mann besonders nah. Mir war, als würden die leisen Töne das leise, sanfte Innere meines Mannes widerspiegeln. Er sagte von sich selbst, er sei ein weicher Keks, was ja nicht heißt, daß er einen an der Waffel hatte. Sein Äußeres ließ nicht sofort auf sein Inneres schließen. Und heute, weil ich ganz hin gegeben war, wurde die Musik und mein Werner eins.

Jetzt verabschiede ich mich hier von Euch.
Danke für alles.
Habt es gut und fein.
Briele

----------

